# Holly House Hospital - General Chit Chat Pt 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Me First


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll be second   

Why have we moved?

Lindsey

xx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Lins – I was very impatient for my af.  I developed a stupid walk stomping around hoping that it would start it flowing quicker.  Also got dh to talk to it to demand it started.  Have to say it did come a day later


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

you guys are so funny poor panda I hope you have been able to let rip. Tanner white clothes are definately the way to go.

Thanks for your messages on the Dentist have just come back was sooooo nervous and the Dentist was lovely. Teeth are pretty bad going to have 3 hours treatment on the 7th September so after that hopefully I won't have to have any for another 9 months. Don't feel so woossy now after what you said Dannysgirl but I am having sedation I just couldn't have it done without it. The Dentist I went too was very good explained everything and was very empathetic to my anxiousness. They just sealed the broken tooth even that brought me into a cold sweat. I went on my own in the end because Mike did not get home until 10 to 6 so it wasn't fair to ask him to meet me as he was still asleep at one o'clock when I rang him.

You girls are all fantastic and your message mean't a lot. Thank you.

Dannysgirl - I was so pleased to hear that Dan has started talking, you have done well to keep so silent but I guess you know your DH and you have allowed him the time to speak up first. Well done mate, I am sure after talking to the lovely William he will give DH reassurance and answer all his questions. I wish you both all the best.

Well had better get on with some work now. Love and hope to everyone.
Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Ladies

How everyone is ok?  I feel better today, headache gone, think it was due to lack of sleep.
PANDA - how did the scan go?  Hope you've got lots of lucky follices  

DH ex wife has decided she doesn't want there son living with her anymore and he has to live with us.  Bless him he's only 10, what must he be thinking.  Some people shouldn't be allowed children 
I said we will have him but I need to concentrate on ICSI at the moment, as soon as that is done then we will go ahead and try and get him.

I love him to bits, but I don't need the stress at the moment

Sorry to moan

Lindsey
xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Lins - obviously don't know the whole situation but how could a mum do that, breaks my heart just thinking about it. I am sure he will have a lovely home with you and DH. But you are right timing is not that great do you think that is why she has done it?

Take care and have a good weekend
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins - Sorry to hear that - your right some people don't deserve children, how selfish.  I am sure he will be very happy with you though and your right you have to get this cycle of ICSI sorted out first.

I have been for my scan and am fed up    - my follies are "only" 17mm and they want them to be 20mm so I have got to go back on Monday for another scan and hopefully e/c will now be on Wednesday.  I feel so damn uncomfortable now, it hurts when I walk and my bunches of grapes are pressing on my bladder.  He said I have at least 20 follicles, which I would have thought was too many and made me a prime target for OHSS but he said I should be fine.  I just want to get on with it now


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Gals,
Hope you are all having a good weekend..
Apologies for not being around for a few days - was away then it has been manic here...

*Dannysgirl * - that is fantastic news honey - you clearly know what is right for you and D and I am made up that he has finally suggested talking to William about DS - knowledge gives you options and at least he has not closed this avenue altogether..forwards together 'eh 

*JayB* - glad your dentist was a nice man...how you doing hun? What day are you off next week..would be good to have quick catch up by .. 

*Lins * - gosh, this is a lot of extra stress at the worst time  That you can offer your home to him is fantastic, but I think you are absolutely doing the right thing in saying, at this time, ICSI has to be your focus..(assuming he is at no immediate risk of harm). Big hugs mate 

*Pandaaaaa* - How are your grapes honey? Hope they are not too bad - maybe a hot water bottle would help till egg collection (although absolutely no way use one after transfer-embies don't like to be cooked )? Sounds like EC will be around wednesday then...
I'm dying to ask - what time were you at HH on Friday?...I was there at about 2pm and having seen your new piccie (what a gorgeous  you are!) I think I may have seen you - white skirt, pink top? Maybe not but thought I would check...what time is your scan on Monday? I have one at 9am so maybe will see you then??

 to Steph, Sarah, Tanner, MackLM, PeppermintT (how's u honey?), Caroline and anyone I've unintentionally missed..

So, my news...well I will be starting treatment again, hopefully in the week or so...will give proper update after Monday if that is okay, save to say AF should arrived today so need all of my lovely chums here to do some AF dances for me..am excited but  also, last chance saloon and all that...anyways like I say, will post more about it after scan on monday..

Well better go now - but chat soon lovely chums

Love Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Mikeygirl - I am sooo excited for you hun I knew it must be soon 
Here is that AF dance for you                

Hope that works for you. I am ok can't believe my op is nearly here. So much work to do until that time so I know the time will go even quicker.

Out in Chelmsford tonight going to Empire chinese and then to Chicago for a friends birthday Mikey going aswell. Just done some hoovering and before that Mike and I took Benn out found a nice river for him to cool down in.

Panda - Don't worry hun I can guarantee those follies will be right ready for Monday, the same thing happened to me on my first tx. Wednesday will be your day (by the way I so agree with Mikey girl what a stunner you are). It is funny how you have a picture in your head I expected quite round black and white   sorry I couldn't resist  

Well I had better go and do some more hoovering and then have a soak in the bath and get ready for my night on the town.

Lots of love and hope to you all.
Jaybxx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

So pleased for you Mikeygirl that you can start treatment.  

I am just waiting for scan on Tuesday, the first since stimming.  Not noticing too much re follie growth pains just the occasional burning sensation.  From Pandas post's though I think they hit after the first scan so trying not to worry about that.  Am however incredibly lethargic, very tired all the time in a sleepy way, like i must get petrol and so milk for the week and I just cannot be bothered.  i said to dh that it must be a side effect of all the eggs growing and taking my energy and he said no your just a lazy cow (in a nice way).  Noticed my moods are getting a bit firery, like I don't know what I was dreaming but it sure  as heck made me wake up in a bit of a strop.  Nevermind.......

Hello to all, and hope you are all going great.

Tanner
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mikeygirl -   thankyou.  Twas not me I'm afraid - I was there at 1145 and out by about 1230 although I did have a cream skirt and a pink top on - maybe I have a twin - it has been said before!  How do you get such early times for your appointments - I always end up with them in the middle of the day, although saying that my appointment tomorrow is at 1030am but only after I moaned about it    Excellent news for the next treatment - hope it all goes well for you. xxx

Jayb -   thankyou to you too.  Your op will be here before you know it honey, hope it goes well.  How's the head this morning?  Did you have a good night last night?  

Tanner - yeah not many pains for the first week.  I can really feel it now though.  Feel really bloated (although DH said I get worse on AF), feel like I have the worst case of trapped wind ever and it hurts when I sit down or stand up and walk - lying down seems to be fine though   Oh and very very tired - roll on Wednesday!

Hi to everyone else, must dash, DH is gardening and wants a hand tending his babies (!!) We grow all our own veg in the summer and its great, although time consuming and sometimes I get fed up with having courgettes for breakfast, lunch AND dinner...

xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals,

Panda - I got the 9am slot as a cancellation..Shame it wasn't you on Friday...the poor woman must have thought "who is this 'stalker woman' smiling inanely at me?"   Good luck for your scan tommorrow. Hopefully that will be the last of the stimms and then just one more injection to go (trigger shot of Ovitrelle) before EC..it's fantastic you grow your own veg. The most I have managed is some lemon thyme and oregano herbs! xx

JayB - thanks for your AF dance but I think tommorrow the heavy mob AKA Provera may be called in as she not arrived yet! Hope you had a good night last night..Chicago's though mate... hope you got out alive  

Tanner -oh yes, your moods will be      ...it's all natural... My dh used to say "I hug her when she is crying and duck when she is chucking plates"   Best of luck for Tuesday - hope you see some nice juicy follies..as Panda is finding out tho', for most women, follies seem to wait to get a massive grow on right till the end..thinking of you   

Hi to everyone else - better go and nip to shops-  beer (Schloer for me!) and nibblies for the footie this afternoon..this World Cup is a bugger for the diet  ..
Chat soon
Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Come on England - nice one Beckham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Last night was interesting chinese was very nice but way too much food. Chicago's all girls seem to wearing small shorts and low tops beach wear I thought - I guess that is just me showing my age. My sister was there very tiddly pom bless her and very loud even tried to seduce Mike until she realised who he was.
Friends and I had a boogie but I was taxi so no drink for me Panda. I am not really a drinker anyway and even less so since the IVF. just drove Mikey home in a drunken state most of the time it was just me and my music and the hum drum of Mikey's snoring lol - bless him - very funny watching him staggering up the path and then collapse in a heap on the settee, 2 hours later he finally managed it upstairs  .

Well I'm off, speak to you all soon. All the best tomorrow Panda and love to everyone else.
Mikeygirl I hope you don't have to have the Jab. 

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

just popped in to say good luck to Panda for EC this week and to the rest of you having TX.

mikeygirl - how exciting you're starting TX honey.  I really do hope this is your turn babe xx

Jayb - Not long til the op now babe.  Hope it all goes well xx

I'll be off line all week coz we have people from headoffice here for meetings ALL week (Boring) but I'll catch up with you all soon

Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Morning Ladies

PANDA - Good luck today, fingers crossed your folloes have grown and you'll have EC on Wednesday.

TANNER - get plently of rest, how are the mood swings? 

MIKEYGIRL - good luck with your treatment.

My AF still hasn't arrived.  DH ex wife is being such a witch at the moment I really don't know how much more I can take.  It can't be doing my stress levels any good.  I feel alone in all this.  DH won't stand up to her.  To top it all off today is our 2nd Wedding Anniversary and she has ruined it for us.  We are taking the kids away to Turkey for a week in October, and we said we wouldn't have them this summer for a week due to the treatment etc.  Well she has gone mad, slanging me off, moaning to the kids about me.  I'm really sorry to moan to you all I know you all have your own problems, but I am so close to tears and jacking it all in.

Sorry

Lindsey


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Lins -    - you should send us girls round to sort her out honey   .  Not much I can say really apart from don't let the cow get you down, easier said than done, I know.  I have an evil ex-wife to contend with sometimes so I know how hard it can be.  But you have to concentrate on YOU at the moment and try to let what she says go over your head.  She knows about your treatment I guess, so it sonds like she will try to make things as hard as possible for you.  I think you need to tell DH that you can't cope with it and that he HAS to stand up to her as its jeopardising your treatment.  Please don't give up hon xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Panda

Thank you for your kind message  

Good luck today

Lindsey
xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girlies.  I think some of you know Nicky30.  Just wanted to let you know that she safety delivered a "little" baby boy yesterday at 1.11 who weighed 8lb 7oz.  His name is Ethan John Vernon (middle names are after both grandad's) and all is well.  I'm looking forward to catching up with them soon.  

xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Daycj - I don't think I know Nicky30 but wish to send my congratulations anyway!      He's a big un - must be the name - my best mate had her son Ethan last November and he weighed in at 9lb 7oz and it was her first!!

Lins - your welcome anytime honey  

Thank you for all your good wishes today.  HH was really busy this morning, lots of couples in there and me, on my own, cos DH "forgot" to tell me that he had the auditors in this morning and couldn't come with me    Made him feel suitably bad - honestly I sometimes wonder if men have brains sometimes.

Anyway I have a "large crop" of follies according to Michael and they are ready to go for Wednesday.  So I have to take my trigger shot at 1130pm tonight and e/c will be at 1130am on Wednesday.  DH has his PESA/TESA at 10am so we both have to be there at 830am!  Am very excited     

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Caroline thanks for the message about Nicky - but I have been watching the birth announcements, it is fantastic news. Will be you very soon honey.

Panda Hope it was good news this morning.

Lins - mate don't give up she has won if you do one thing us girls have got in common is our sheer guts and determination. It must be hard for you, but you are ten times better than her. We are all here for you so scream and shout at us as much as you like.
Sending you lots of love and courage - I also think that DH should step forward.

Hi to everyone else Mikey girl any news??

Lots of love and hope to you all.
Jaybxx[br]Posted on: June 26, 2006, 01:04:07 PMHi Panda told you, you would be ready to go. Don't forget to set your watch I did it for ten minutes earlier just incase I had fallen asleep. All the best to you. Exciting times ahead, will be thinking of you on Wednesday.

Love Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Jayb - I will have to set my watch as I normally go to bed at 1030pm!  Am dead excited    I don't know how I will sleep at all for the next two nights what with nerves and excitement....


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Ladies,
Long time since I've been on. Taking me a while to catch up on all your news. So hope I get all the good wishes right 

PeppermintT and MackLM hope your both ok?
Jayb good luck for your impending Op. Sending you big 
Panda, great news.Wishing you all the best for Wednesday.
Lins how the stimming going?
Mickeygirl good luck with treatment has AF arrived yet. Read your PM will post back to you. 

Sorry if missed anyone else.

Had my 6 week scan last week. All ok we have 1 precious little bundle. Due for 2nd scan on 13th July. Feeling really tired at the moment. Taking it easy and having plenty of rest.

Good luck to you all
Take care
Sarahx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Excellent News Sarah - Congratulations am really pleased for you


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Sarah,
Fan-blimmin-tastic news...you have been in my thoughts..
Keep resting as much as you need - Taking care of you and your little bean is TOP PRIORITY!
Ooh, am really excited for you and fingers crossed it will be pushchairs at Mands for both of us early next year  
Keep us posted..
Love Mikeygirl xxxx

[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 13:53Hi Panda, 
Great news about your bumper crop - I am like JayB and always set a number of alarms as often my triggers have been 2/3am!
I have a confession to make - there was a big queue waiting to see Michael this morning cos I was late (got stuck in roadworks even though left loads of time to get there) and then we were chatting for ages after my scan - well about 15-20mins - hence the backlog - sorry 
Enjoy these next few jab-free days and then before you know it you will be drifting off to a lovely sleep for EC..
Take good care honey  
Mikeygirl xx[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 13:57Hi Lindsey,
The other gals are so right...it's completely unacceptable that your dh is allowing you to be put in this situation. He needs to take a stand and tell her to put a sock in it NOW. I think you need to tell him how close you are to stopping treatment because of the stress this is putting on you - no wonder AF is late! Im sorry your wedding anniversary has been marred by his ex but maybe today is a good day to get dh to sort our where his priorities are..yes with his kids, but they are safe and well although maybe a little confused with all the cr*p they are getting from his ex, and as importantly with YOU..today of all days he needs to show his solidarity with you..
You come here whenever you need to 
Big 's honey
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Girls

Thanks to all of you for your support.  
PANDA - excellent news, very done, bet you are relieved.  
JAYB - good luck with your op.

Got to tackle some marking this afternoon, but so cold, think my feet have dropped off.

PANDA - what have you got planned for today, we had a nice meal and watched a DVD while I waited to do 'big' injection.

Take care all

Lindsey


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hey Mickeygirl, apology accepted, we ended up in queue for Michael, but to be honest wouldn't have minded if we'd to wait all day.  it was our follow up appt post bfn in may originally meant to be with William but he'd been delayed in theatre. we agreed to seeing Dan.  however wait for this i'd had a weird bleed after fail, and then only a 2hour one 33 days later, so did a hpt in work before going and it showed a BFP.  Dan's plan was hcg's x 1 today and another in a few days.  thankfully Linda jumped in and got us in with Michael, who did the scan and we saw a teeny weenie beanie with hb, so straight away were reasurred no ectopic, also restarted on progesterone today.  so much happier with that consultation.  plus bless him, he was genuinely happy and said so and congratulated us on our miracle.    to be honest we are both still very gobsmacked but ooh so delighted.  take care all, here you're not back on thurs 20 july (just so i am prepared for any delay!!)  hugs to all Collymags


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*OMG!!!! CONGRATULATIONS COLLYMAGS*

As far as I know I am not back in on 20th July so hopefully your first scan should be on time !!!

That is fan-blimmin-tastic news hun 

Make sure you take it easy from now on..

Let us know how you are getting on.

Love Mikeygirl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS - Have just spent 30 mins typing my update and it has just disappeared into cyberspace   
I have to go now but will do it again tommorrow..
Hugs to all xxx

PPS - Best of luck tonite Panda


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks Mickeygirl. i know what ye mean about the cyber space stuff, whenever i do decent long ones i always lose them bummer eh!.  byeeeeeeeeeee for now


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning Gals,

Before I attempt to type my update AGAIN, just wanted to say hope all went well with trigger last night Panda and hope you are feeling better/stronger today Lindsey…

As some of you will know already, what with no tubes, no sperm and duff eggs, the chances of Mike (dh – hence the username!) and I having a child without donor embryo's would be akin to the Virgin Mary's immaculate conception...At this point in time, we both still hope to have a child with a biological link, if not a genetic link, through pregnancy as opposed to having a family through adoption...Donor embryo's is something we have both accepted and feel good about. 

As you might imagine, couples who donate embryo’s are not so common, yet through HH we have been offered 2 sets of donor embryo’s...although sadly, the donations were withdrawn later on. Obviously this wasn’t easy but for us, donation has to be altruistic and with the couple fully accepting and welcoming of the fact that our child(ren) may or may not at some future point in time want to make contact with them if they should feel this need. The other 2 sets of donor couples for whatever reasons could not make that commitment and so they were not right for us or any potential children we may have as a result. 

So…with no other donors on the horizon through HH, we started to think that this might be it for us…we did explore another hospital (Tunbridge Wells Nuffield) who unusually had altruistic egg donors waiting and so with donor sperm we could technically make fresh embryo’s (rather than use frozen donated ones)…they were really lovely there, very much like HH, and said they would be happy to go ahead with us in this but it wasn’t right at the time and there were a number of ‘risks’ in doing it this way..

Anyways, the Godesses were shining on us and, independent of HH, we came into contact with a couple who had already donated their embryo’s, after completing their family, to another hospital. Over the last few months, we have slowly ‘talked’ through all what donation means to us both and they amazingly wanted to donate these 10 embryo’s to us…it has been a slow process not least of which the practical side of transferring the embryo’s to HH and going through all the medical and legal side of things but this has been necessary to give us time to ‘discuss’ and both be fully sure of the emotional side of things...Mike and I feel that they are the perfect donor couple for us and as importantly, for any future children we may have. We have never met them in person and likely never will but they are such special people to us, words can’t describe it really…

So, now all the legal and medical stuff is done it is down to me!!! I am excited and probably more hopeful than I have been since our first treatment, but I am a little scared too…not of the treatment itself as that lost it’s fear-factor many moons ago but of the fact that this is likely our last chance saloon so the weight of expectation is high… I am determined not to dwell on this though and am a great believer in it not being over till the fat bird starts singing...so onwards and forwards gals!

Had scan yesterday and as AF not parked up her broomstick yet, started on the Provera tablets to bring her on…have 5 days worth so hoping that she should arrive by weekend at latest…can then start on the Suprecur and away we go for a FET..We have 10 embryo’s all frozen individually which is fab cos they will defrost 3 and see how they go and if they aren’t great they can just defrost more, one by one until we have 2 that survive in good shape for transfer, which should be mid-July..

Well, that’s my news…feels good to have written it down…didn’t want to say anything on the board for these past months as I felt really protective about jinxing things…hope you understand!

I will leave you all in peace now- promise!

Have a good day…I am off to Bluewater to spend some more money on our new bedroom – accessories darling!

Chat later

Love Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Mikeygirl

That is brilliant news, well done, we'll all keep our fingers, toes, ears, eyes, legs and arms crossed for you both.  

Thank you to everyone for your support in the last few days with the DH situation, we had a chat last night and l'm sure a lot of it is my hormones cos i'm crying at the slightest thing - which didn't happen last time.

Still no sign of AF, finished taking the Provera (not sure if this is how you spell it) tablets last Tuesday so maybe soon.  Although today feel awful, got a terrible headache and sore throat.  Had to come into work today to deal with a stroppy parent!!  Does she know what she's letting herself in for, I'm so hormonal!!

PANDA - how did the trigger injection go?  Hope you are feeling ok today.

SARAH - congratulations, brilliant news, well done.

TANNER - how are you getting on?

Good luck to you all, keep smiling and keep happy

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Collymags - WOW that is FANTASTIC news - bet you are still up in the clouds somwhere, gives hope to us all that a BFN can turn into a BFP sometimes xxx   

Mikeygirl - it was you was it!  Nevermind, apology accepted at least I got to work a bit later and the day went quicker!    Anyway more excellent news that you have found donor eggs and you can now try again.  I totally understand where you are coming from as I am on the other side of the fence and donating.  It wasn't as difficult a decision for us as we thought it would be.  The main reason we decided to do it was because I am fit and healthy and I spoke to my Mum and she said it was the most selfless act I could ever do and that she would love to be able to do it but she is too old now.  So the decision was made and then I worried about it and thought about changing my mind but didn't and I can honestly say that since I started d/regging I haven't thought about the eggs I am giving away I am thinking about the eggs I am keeping and am soooo pleased that I have in excess of 20 follies as its more for both of us.  When I was at HH yesterday discussing e/c and e/t I asked Linda if she would pass on my best wishes to my donor recipients and to tell them that I have tried my best to create as many eggs as possible and that I really really hope it works for them.  Linda looked like she was going to cry and said "Oh what a wonderful thing to say, thank you so very much for donating them".  I just hope they get the message.

Lins - didn't really do anything last night, DH cooked a nice dinner and then we vegged on settee watching footie and me running to the loo every 15 mins.  

Last night it felt like my ovaries were gonna come out my moo,  very strange feeling and today I have a bit of smelly discharge (sorry FTMI  ) and have been wracking my brains as to why and it came to me this morning - condoms on the dildocam.  DH and I obviously haven't had to use condoms for 5 years and I went back to my ex-bf before DH and we did use them and I used to get the same smell - I must be allergic to the spermicide or rubber or something!  Oh well, the antobiotics start tomorrow so that will get rid of it.  Trigger jab was okay although I am now paranoid because two drops leaked out before and there was a bit of a gap at the top near the plunger and two drops leaked out after.  Am now thinking will they mature enough, did I inject enough etc etc    I am going to start my 2WW diary this morning!!  How exciting....

Hi to everyone else, better get off and do so work now.xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Panda

You do make me laugh    
Well done for doing your trigger, I'm sure you got enough in and the eggs will be growing and maturing nicely.  Are you taking time off work after EC?  Let us know how many eggs you get.  You are such a kind person donating your eggs, I'm going to send you lots of bubbles and   for doing this.  I didn't know HH did egg sharing otherwise I would have done the same.  
Be thinking of you and DH tomorrow

Love Lindsey
xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow wow wow Colly mags what absolutely fantastic news, wishing you and very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Great news from you too Sarah so pleased all is well.

Mikeygirl - I am sooooooooooo pleased for you honey been thinking about you loads, if you feel up to it you would be more then welcome to come and see me when I am home from hospital, as Lins said everything is crossed for you and Mike. You have become such a special friend and you both deserve your dreams to come true. all the best for mid July and come on AF.

Panda -  well done girl for doing your trigger shot, don't worry about the little bits that got away I am sure everything will be fine, just wanted to send you lots of love and luck for tommorrow and for lots of eggs. May sound awful but I don't think I could donate my eggs but I do admire you for doing it I guess it is a very personal choice and in time I may change my mind.

Lins - just wanted to send you hugs from a distance lol.

Tanner - hope you are ok.

As for me have acupuncture on Saturday to get my body in a good balance for Monday. No real anxieties just wan't to get it over and done with so we can move on to the next stage.
Lunch time nearly over 

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins - thanks for the bubbles hon, much appreciated.  I am taking at least a week off - my boss knows and is very understanding.  Have told a little white lie and said that HH recommends at least a week off!  I said I would be back in next Weds but boss said to call her every day and let her know how I am getting on and if Im not well enough to come back, no problems, will just need a GP certificate after 5 days.  I don't want to have the entire time off as I will be bored rigid and getting back to work will take my mind off it but want at least a week.  I've only had 4 days off sick in the past 5 years so I figure I deserve it too    This is the thing that annoys be about egg sharing - why isn't the information out there.  I only found out they do it at HH cos it was on the price list.  I wasn't once asked if I wanted to do it.  There is no information on the board about it and there is such a shortage.  When I mentioned the words "egg share"  I tell you, the jaws dropped and I was in with Liz before you could blink!


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals,
Thanks for all your good wishes and crossed bits which mean a lot  

*Lins* -am glad you were able to chat with your dh last night..think the worst problems build up when we don't talk to each other..hope he is understanding of everything you are going through at the moment cos believe me it should not be underestimated by anyone!!
I wanted to ask you about Provera I started taking it yesterday and have 5 days supply...I sort of assumed it would bring AF straight away?? But you still have no sign a week on..did hh say how long it might be afterwards? Am so impatient now and just want to get d-r-ing but now I think bloomin' eck my last cycle was over 60 days in total and I am only on day 34 today, really don't want to wait anywhere near that long 

*JayB* - would love to come and see you when you are feeling up to it..will give you a ...will be thinking of you 's

*Panda* - I didn't realise you were donating half your eggs honey - that is fantastic..believe me when I say you will be thought of in such a special way by the recipients..As I said before, although we have never met the couple who are donating their embryo's to us - they have touched our life in the most important and special way imaginable and we will always be grateful for the opportunity they have given us to become a family.
I agree that you should have some time off work after EC - HH will give you a doctors certificate if you need one..The embryo's sorta swim around in the fibres of your womb for at least the first four days after transfer before actually implanting so that's why it is reccommended you do no strenuos activity till you know the result and def not for the first four days at least. I completely agree with you about the lack of information regarding donation at HH..in fact I have decided to formally write to Michael about it..I think there is a balance to be struck cos with the change in the law, donation does have consequences now for people so wouldn't want people to feel overtly and overly pressurised into donating if e.g. they can't afford full treatment costs, however all the same I agree there is a need for at least some visible information..
Will be thinking of you tommorrow honey..you will be absolutely fine..when you arrive, you are taken up to your own room with ensuite shower (not that you use that but hey ho..) and you will do the usual medical history questions with a nurse and chat about the anesthetic..you and your dh can then order sandwiches and a drink for when you get back..don't forget your dressing gown as you will walk down to theatre and you don't want your bum showing out the back of the gown (ummmm bad memories of first IVF!!)...then you can just lie on the bed and drift off to ...when you wake up they will tell you straight away usually how many eggs have been collected...you are wheeled back on the bed up to your room to come round proper, eat your sarnie, have a cuppa and in your own time get ready to come home...see nothing to it sweetheart!! Sending lots of  ..
ps - wouln't worry about the trigger - one time nearly a third of the stuff squirted out when I took needle out too quick - I cried all night thinking the treatment would need to be abandoned etc rang Liz who said no probs and there wasn't..xx

Well, I have just returned back from a very productive day at Bluewater - bought all the stuff I wanted for the bedroom and something which is probably really silly...For every treatment I have had (except the first!) I have worn the same dressing gown for EC/ET..to be honest it is a bit manky now anyway but I just thought I would buy a new one especially for this new treatment...I know there will be no EC involved but I thought I don't want to risk jinxing this treatment in any way, shape or form...mad or what 

Am bloomin' knackered now and think I will probably pass on the gym today as I walked for 4 hours around BW that's enough exercise for one day me thinks!!

Chat soon..

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry havent been on this thread much. Just wanted to wish Panda all the best for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll have lots of eggs. I think you are brilliant for donating some of them.
Also Mikeygirl, just read your post about everything you have been through, i hope all goes well now you have found a donor, i thought it would be easier than that.
Well I'm now on day 8 and have started the wait for AF, i expect it will be late, typical you spend months wanting it to be and then the one time you want it bang on time it isnt! I havent had any real side effects apart from feeling  really tired yesterday, not sure if thats a good thing or not, starting to wonder if the drugs are working.

anyway take care everyone

SG


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi SG,
It's good to hear from you again..do forgive me - what stage are you at? Are you day 8 of stimms or down-regging  ? I was lucky in that I never really had any big side effects apart from the tiredness  - so don't worry you could be just like me...the drugs do work, just people respond differently. Also for a lot of women, during stimms, follicles tend to get a big grow on right in the final days and that's when you can feel achey etc..Make sure you are drinking 2-3 litres of water a day to reduce the risk of OHSS..
Anyway to help the   arrive pronto at yours (although I do need her to park her broomstick here pretty sharpish also  ) am sending you an AF dance:
         
NB- the big hug at the end - that's for you too!
Take good care of yourself and let us know how you are getting on...
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all 

wow it has been busy one here! Lots going on and hopefully lots of  s coming up!

Before you ask me why I am up so late, I am usually up this time as I am such a night owl  Had a scan yesterday and it looks like we will be having IUI later this week - praying for third time lucky!

Here goes with some personals - sorry to anyone I miss and good luck to all xxxxx 

*Dannysgirl* was so pleased for you that Danny has opened his mind on the donor issue  - well done you for being so patient and waiting for him to reach the same page as you. Am really looking forward to seeing you again soon - don't work too hard this week xx

*Mikeygirl* fantastic news - am so pleased that things will be going ahead soon  - you've truly been through such a lot to get to this stage - wishing you and DH all the luck in the world xxxx here is an AF dance for you:          hope she turns up soon so that you can get started - you must be chomping at the bit!

*jayb* lots of luck with our surgery and really hope that you have a very speedy recovery 

*lins* sorry to hear that so much seems to being heaped onto your plate for you to deal with - can totally relate to that feeling that all you want to focus on is the treatment. I really hope that you manage to stay focused and that it works for you this time - hope AF turns up very soon! here is a dance for you too:         

*Tanner* good luck with your treatment - how did your scan go? hope you are able to have EC soon and that you get lots of lovely eggs xx 

*sg* good luck with your treatment xx  

*nicky30* Congratulations on the birth of your (big!) baby boy  - that is fantastic news  thanks for telling us Caroline - not long now till its your turn! 

*Sarah HCH* delighted to hear that all is well with you and your bun - hope that you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy xx 

*collymags* wow wonderful news - so pleased to read of your  - congratulations and take care of yourself - wishing you also a very happy and healthy pregnancy xx 

Lots of love 

Steph xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Steph AKA 'Night Owl',
Great news you will be doing IUI again this week - sending you much love and   vibes honey - hope this one is THE one for you and P..
Looking forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks to catch up on all the goss!
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Mikeygirl

Thanks for the message and AF dance. Hope yours arrives soon. I'm on day 9 of downregging hoping to go for my first scan next week although AF needs to arrive before the weekend for that to happen. Glad to hear that you didnt have too many s/e either, will try not to worry about it.
love and  

SG


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girlies I'm here! Right had my e/c this morning and I'm not bragging at all but I had *29* eggs collected!!!!!! I get to keep 15 and the other 14 are going to the donor recipients. I can't believe I had that many, no wonder I was so damn uncomfortable. Really worried now about OHSS but will just keep on necking the water. DH had his op - they aspirated first and only found a few sperm so they done a biopsy on the other one and got enough. They said there might not be any to freeze after they've fertilised all my eggs but we shall see.

I feel really odd still. Nearly puked when I came round but had another little sleep and felt much better. Am very swollen and very uncomfortable and its uncomfy to pee too. Stopped bleeding now which is good. So DH and I are a right pair of invalids! Got to start my botty bombs in the morning and antibiotics tonight. HH will ring us at 9am and let us know how our embies are getting on.

Love to all and sorry for no personals - too tired


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow Panda that is a lot - definitely drink lots of water, what a great amount to be able to give as a gift, lots of TLC for you and DH sounds like you both had a hard day of it yesterday. Look forward to hearing how many embies you have today.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Panda

Well done, 29 eggs thats great news. No wonder you were uncomfortable.

My AF arrived yesterday, so got op booked for next Wednesday, feel relieved.

Get plently of rest

Well done

Lindsey
xx[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 08:43HI Mikeygirl

My AF arrived yesterday, a week and a day after i finished taking the tablets, got op booked for next wednesday, they then keep me suppressed for another week before I start stimming.

Got no voice today, which is going to be fun as I've got next years students in for a taster day. Spent yesterday in bed and slept all day.

Lindsey

x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning all.

Well I officially feel like sh!t today!  Had a really bad night's sleep, was okay to lay on my left hand side but really hurt if I lay on my back,front or right hand side.  And to add to all that I had to get up to pee about 5 times!  DH was really good and slept in the spare room thought just in case we hurt each other in the night.  He doing okay and his bits aren't that swollen - we had a little investigation of them this morning and he has a single stitch in one.  He had to shave yesterday though so it looks like a turkey's neck!!  

The clinic rang me bang on 9 am to say that out of the 15 eggs I kept, 13 were good enough to use and 9 have fertilised overnight .  She said they will not be grading them until tomorrow but they are on the Blastocyst programme which is a good sign.  She also said they really want them to go to Blasto so I have time to recover as they are very worried about me and OHSS.  I mentioned how I was feeling and she said she'd get a nurse to call me.  Nurse has just called and they want to see me at midday to make sure I am okay.  

Will report back later x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Panda nine is great all the best for midday just take things easy.

I have just come back from having my blood test it took five attempts to get the red stuff so I am now sitting with three wads of cotton wool stuck to my left right arm and back of my hand. This is normal for me took the consultant anaesthatist five attempts last year. But I have to say HH were straight in.
Oh well back to work
Love to every body
Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Panda

Well done with your results, hope you get on ok today at HH, just make sure you drink plently.
Rest lots so you are ready for ET.

Love from

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi *Panda*, 
Sorry I am a little late to congratulate you on all your eggs collected - well done you (I would be on  if you were my egg-sharer)!! That 9 have fertilised and are on the blastie program is even better!!!!!! Sending them lots of dividey-growey vibes...
Hope all went okay with you at HH today - they are right to keep you well monitored hun..will keep everything crossed that all your water consumption during treatment will protect from the dreaded 'O'..
Am so excited for you and your dh (who from my dh's experience I know will be feeling like someone has  him in the you-know-where's)...so gentle hugs matey and lots of    ...take it VERY easy these next few days-you deserve a rest!
Let us know how you are when you can...
Love Mikeygirl xxxxx [br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 14:50Hi *Lins*,
Poor you - sorry to hear you aren't feeling that great hun...
Thanks for letting me know about your AF - I will finish the Provera tommorrow so I wont start panicking even if she hasn't arrived by the following weekend...am definitely hormonal and pmt-ish, so hoping it won't be too long now.
Glad you have got your op booked too - at least once this is over you will be able to move forward so stay  ...
Like Panda, sounds like you need to try and take things easy at the moment - hope this at least a little bit possible for you..
Take good care of yourself.
Love Mikeygirl xxxx[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 14:58*JayB*,
Just wanted to say hi and hope they are not working you too hard down there..
Chat soon lovely chum..
Mikeygirl xxx[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 15:01Hi *PeppermintT*
Just wanted to let you know I have been thinking of you today and hoping all was okay with your scan honey...
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girls 

I have OHSS,  finding it difficult to breathe but no other symptoms.  Went to Clinic at lunchtime and they have given me some stronger painkillers and anti sickness pills and have told me to take it really easy.  They are going to call me everyday to see how I am and will make a decision in the next few days on whether to abandon e/t and freeze my embryos and wait until next cycle.  Cons said that the sooner you get OHSS the worse it can get and I got it the very next day.  I am gutted as OHSS was the only thing that was worrying me and I have been so good and drunk so much water and had lots of protein but Cons just said they have had women who only produced 2 eggs that have been hospitalised and women that have produced 40 and not had a problem at all, basically its just the way you are built.  Eating is difficult as I feel so full all time. 

Fingers crossed that I manage to kick it by the weekend though xxx

Sorry but I don't have the energy to do personals at the moment but thinking of you all xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Panda  

Oh, Hun, you poor thing, I know how you feel because I had mild OHSS on my first cycle.  They gave me painkillers and that helped a lot, drink lots and try to rest.  I found it easier to sit up to sleep, use lots o fpillows to prop yourself up.  The painkillers will kick in soon and you'll feel better in a day or two.  If they do need to freeze go with it, as you need to be 100% fit to go through ET, sounds as though your eggs will make it to Blaso, so in five days time you'll hopefully be feeling much better.  Take it one day at a time, and I'm sure because they have identifed it so quickly you'll be feeling much better really soon.

Drink lots and keep taking the tablets, and I know its hard but try not to worry.  Remember HH are there for you, call them anytime day or night for advice.

If you like I'll send you my mobile number and if you want to 'text' or talk I'm here for you.  I'm sure you have lots of friends, but having been there I'm happy to chat - let me know.

You take care now

Lots of love and best wishes

Lindsey

xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

ahhh thanks Lins  - I've tried the sitting up with pillows but it didn't really work.  I find that if I lay on my left hand side its fine but if I turn over on to back,front or right hand side it really hurts.  Painkillers have kicked in now so feels a bit better.  Am drinking loads but don't want to drink too much as that can be counter productive.  I rang work and told them and they are cool about it so I am off all next week as well now.  

Thank you for offering your number, pm it to me and we can keep in touch.  

Thank you again


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh Panda,
Am sorry too honey - like Lins I've also had mild OHSS and William prescribed strong painkillers and as much water as I could stand to drink..I understand it hurts too eat but try just a little something with the painkillers if at all possible, as that can stop them making you feel so nauseous from them..
As Lins says you need to take it one day at a time but the fact that you are on the blastie program gives you those few extra days where hopefully you can get back to feeling much better again..but if not Panda hun, then, well you and your life can't be gambled with as OHSS will def get worse with a pregnancy..
Sweetheart, will pm you my mobile number too - no pressure but if you want to text or talk then I'm here too..
Take care and will be thinking of you and your precious embies 
Much love 
Mikeygirl xxxxx[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 15:48Hi Panda,
Just read your reply to Linds - am glad work have given you some time off - you need to rest up without worrying about that..
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Panda,

Just wanted to add my best wishes and hope you start to feel some relief soon form the OHSS. it sounds like your embryos are going to make it to blastocyst and so you will have time to fully recover before you use them. Anyway keep drinking the water. sending you a big  
love SG


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Panda belated congrats on your eggs, flipping hell 2 football teams and reserves to boot. delighted that you've had so many fertilise.  Big sorries for how you're feeling and what you're going through, like you've not had enough on your plate already.  the only thing i can say lass, is that if it goes to FET to ensure your safety and well being, then so be it.  on the FET thread i was/am on 5 out of 7 got bfp with 3 having twins,  good stats or what??.  just continue, pampering and looking after yourself.  in the words of a HH theatre nurse remember you're a princess!!!!.  fingers crossed for speedy recovery xxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Panda   and well wishes to you honey. I am really sorry the dreaded O has got you and hope you will be feeling better soon. I just wan't to send you loads of love and luck for ET if they decide to go through with it and if not hope your little ones grow and grow and many reach blast. Once I am out of hospital I will be back on the website back it will be a few days before I can, very busy weekend. Take Care and look after yourself.

Mikeygirl - all the best to you for the start of your treatment, everything is crossed for you and Mike.

Lins - hope all goes well for you.

Nicky - Hope you are a having a fantastic time getting used to being a mummy to Ethan, lots of love to the three of you, quite wait to see pictures.

Daycj - Just incase you have been and gone and done it before I get back on the site I just wan't to wish you all the best for the birth. I know I haven't seen your bump, I could so see you with a little girl. Take care and lots of love.

Tanner - Hope all is going well with you.

Collymags - just sending you and little bump lots of love.

Dannysgirl - I hope the talks continue and what ever you both decide to do I hope it is successful.

Sg - all the best to you too.

Stephjoy - I think I remember seeing you are having tx in July I really hope you get your BFP.

I may be back on at lunch time but just incase I am not you guys are all fantastic and I just wan't to say that what ever happens we are all here for each other. Now my files are calling I have to say though they don't look quite so scarey as they did two weeks ago must be that most of them have gone.
Hope you all have a good weekend
Lots of love and hope to you all.
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning all  

Thank you all for your wishes and  I think its really working!

I feel a bit better today, I can breathe without it hurting and can stand up straight instead of hunched over like an old lady !  Had a much better night's sleep, apart from getting up to pee every hour   and feel a bit more refreshed.  Am staying in bed all day today (wish I could be outside as its gorgeous) and with lots of positive mental attitude I will be better.  I'm not out of the woods yet, but I can see the way out...

On a really positive note the lab rang this morning and our embryo's are doing really well.  At day 2 they expect them to be 2-4 cells, ours are all 4 cell and they grade them, 1 being the best, 4 the worst.  They are all grade 1/2.  They will ring again early tomorrow morning and let us know how they are getting on and they really want them to go to blastocyst (Monday) which would be much better for me as well.  I have to be honest that if they want them to go back in tomorrow, I don't think I could handle it so fingers and toes crossed that they can survive to Monday.  I also found out that they only managed to get enough sperm to fertilise the eggs and there is none spare so its all riding on those 9 in the lab!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning all 

*Pandaaaaa* - am so pleased that you are starting to feel a bit better..a good night's sleep always helps doesn't it! It will do you no harm to stay in bed for a few days - from your piccie, I am already envious of your great tan, so no need to be topping that up anyway  News of your embies is fantastic mate, you have created some fab ones there and sounds like there is no reason why they shouldn't grow from strength to strength and reach blastocyst at the weekend..You are in my thoughts and I am praying hard to the Godesses that you will be having ET on Monday...In the meantime lovely chum, rest up and let your dh look after you a bit..Sending you oodles of love and    

*Lins* - have just noticed your piccie!! Gosh, this thread is full of stunners..How is you? Has your voice returned yet? Hope you are doing okay honey xx

*Jayb* - just in case you do get on again today -don't let therm work you too hard...speak in the next few days xxx

Am in the gym so forgive me for no more personals at the mo but love to everyone else - hope you are having a good day and 'thank crunchie, it's Friday!!'..

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi All

Got my voice back, feeling human again, just not sleeping which is not like me at all, maybe it's the thought of the op on Wednesday, but I have the same done last time.

PANDA - i'm so relieved that you are feeling better, was worried about you. Those tablets do help. You stay tucked up in bed with David Beckham!! Sounds promising for Monday for ET, sendign you lots of     

SG - how are you feeling? Hope injections are going well.

JAYB - when is your op booked for? Good luck with it.

I am sorry I don't send personnals to everyone, but you are all constantly in my thoughts and I send each and every one of you   

I've been D/R fir 2 weeks now, by the time I start my Stims I will have been D/Ring for 4 weeks, my god could you imagine what would happen if i went swimming 

Take care all

Love from

Lindsey
xx  
[br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 11:41Hi Mikeygirl

Clicked send before i'd finished!! You are good going to the gym. I fancy going for a swim, but don't think i've got the energy at the moment. Hopefully go next week before the op. Just ordered myself a DVD to help me recover next week!!

HOpe everyone is ok

Love from

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Lins,
Glad to hear you are feeling more human again..sleep is a real biggie isn't it? I am normally a 10-11hrs a night-kinda-girl but during the last tx cycle I just didn't sleep at all and it was terrible..was regularly going to Tesco at 2 or 3 in the morning and even a box set of 'Boys from the 'Black Stuff' DVD could not get me to drop off...I am embarrassed to say I ended up in the spare room most nights as my being awake used to wake up dh which wasn't very fair..do feel a bit more relaxed embarking on this tx tho so hoping there won't be a repeat performance  
I'm not really that good with the gym...my biggest motivation at the moment is knowing that once I have ET then I won't have to go for at least 2 weeks but hopefully around 12!!!
How are you feeling about the op? Presuming you will have time off work post-op to recover and continue with tx? What's your DVD? I can recommend the film 'Walk the Line' with Joaquin Phoenix and Reese Witherspoon which has just come out on DVD - if you haven't seen it, it's the story of Johnny Cash and it's fantastic (plus, you'll find you know more JC songs than you think you do!!)...
Anyways, I better go - eating bbq dinner tonight as the weather is so lovely...dh still watching the Argentina-Germany game which is 1-1 at the mo but after that I'm going to relax in the garden with a nice glass of chilled water   and some bbq chicken salad...lovely!

Chat soon..

Love Mikeygirl xx

PS NO SIGN OF AF YET!!!!

PPS Was beginning to feel a bit left out with the piccies so I added one of me too   xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Panda - Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today. Great news about the embryos, I'm sure they'll make it to blastocyst giving you time to feel more like yourself. Anyway fingers crossed for you.

Lins - Glad to hear you're feeling better. Best of luck for wednesday. Wont be long before your stimming.

Well AF arrived today so booked in for my first scan on wednesday morning  
Had acupuncture again today so hoping that helps my lining to be nice and thin.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.

Love SG


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy Sunny Saturday all

gosh doesn't it really lift the spirits when its like this.  Mikeygirl, you're not a virgin girl(gym wise that is) are ye??, i was there yesterday so we might have passed each other.  was hoping to go for a gentle swim this morning, but got held up in the lovely tesco's were half of chelmsford had the same idea about getting in and out early.  bbq stuff flying off the shelf.  saw a fantastic japanese maple tree and very reasonable, but not being daft about lifting etc, so might get dp to go later.  also might go for a swim just before the match, might be empty then.  on way out now so no time for heaps of personals, but thats not to say my thoughts are with you all. on a quick note, so glad you're on the mend panda and sounds great about your embies    byeeeeeeeee for now lassies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry have not posted for a while - have been too ill.  I think that my e/t is going to be abandoned on Monday.  I feel absolutely awful.  My stomach currently measures 34 inches under my bellybutton and I am normally a size 10, I can't get any clothes on at all apart from my pyjama bottoms.  Today is by far the worst day and i feel like my tummy is going to split open, eating is really difficult and I got told off by the clinic for drinking too much water - I was trying to drink about 4L which they say is counter productive so have backed off to around 2.5L now.

On a much better note all my 9 embies are grade 1 and at least 6 cell and have been put on the Blastocyst programme.  In fact Andy the embryologist told me this morning that they were fantastic and the best he had seen for a long time.  They will call me tomorrow and have me in on Monday (day 5 for embies) for a check over and to see if I  am well enough (I know they will say no) but I have just told DH that I don't want to do it as I really can't face it.  Apparently if they put the embies back I could get twice as bad and its just not worth the risk to my health.  They said there is no problem freezing them and trying again but will have to sort out all the details on Monday.

Sorry, no personals cos I feel too damn rough.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all  

just a quickie to tell you I had IUI Friday lunchtime, will test on the 14th July.    Please blow me some bubbles for luck - thanks!! 

Panda - sorry I am late in congratulating you on your brilliant eggs - well done for getting 9 to blastocyst - that is fantastic   I am so, so sorry that you feel so ill from OHSS,   it sounds absolutely awful and I really feel for you - I really hope that you recover very soon and once you are well enough to get 2 on board that you get a fantastic result xxxxxx sending you and your DH big 

Lins & jayb - good luck for your operations  , Mikeygirl - hope your   turns up very soon!

Hi to everyone else and good luck wherever you are with your treatment  

Lots of love

Steph xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey ladies - its soooo nice to be back and able to chat again - I have some news that I have been dying to tell you all since last Tuesday - ITS TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I had a scan last Tues at 5 + 5 to check my ovaries and to see if the fluid was going and they said they would check my uterus but that it was very early and would probably not see anything.  If we could see anything it would only be the sac(s).  So ovaries and fluid levels checked and okay and William said "lets have a little peek at your uterus then, Oh there's one and there's another one"  Well I laughed and laughed and laughed - shock I think!  We saw the heart beats too and William said they are very strong little ones to be showing heart beats at such an early stage - this isn't normally detected until 7 weeks plus!!!

Its started to sink it a bit now but since last Weds have had morning, noon and night sickness!  In fact I feel sick all day long, haven't actually been sick which I think is worse.  I have ginger tea, ginger beer, queasy pops, dry biscuits, lots of water, sea sickness bands.  The queasy pops are the most effective but don't always work.  I have been signed off work this week too but am hoping to go in Thursday afternoon and Friday.  it will take the whole of Thurs afternoon to catch up with everyone and sort my desk out and delete my e-mails after 6 weeks!

I hope you are all well and hope to catch up with you all very soon.

A xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank God we are back 

Panda - You just knew and I think we all did too, with those expanded blasts it could only be TWINS - I am so happy for you mate but so sorry you are feeling so sick not surprised with those strong little ones your body has been through sooo much already but oh so worth it. Take it easy.

To everybody else just sending you lots of love and hugs don't wan't to say to much as I don't wan't to say anything without knowing whereabouts in tx you guys are.

Just to say to Mikeygirl - my fingers are crossed and you have been in my thoughts loads.

Daycj - I really hope that your little bundle of joy is safely into this world and hope that you can let us know when you have some time.

Healing and recovering well, AF has taken her time to show but arrived today so I know all that is working again.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well.  Congratulations Panda -x-

I'm so pleased that the site is back it has been awful not knowing how anyone is.

Been writing my 2 WW Diary so can now put it up on site.

Had EC 25th July 16 Eggs, 12 fertilised, 2 put back Friday 28th July Day 3

Chat soon

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

Finally, we are back  ....

Panda - just knew it would be twins..am made up for you that they seem such little fighters already at such an early age..sorry to hear you feeling   ..the joys of pregnancy 'eh! Hope it passes soon and you have a happy healthy rest of term...will be keeping an eye on your progress every step of the way xxx

Lins and Jayb - you both have been life-savers..thanks for being there over recent days  

DayCJ - boy or girl Can't wait to hear all your news...hope you and baby both doing well xx

Collymaggs - hi there..hope you are relaxing into pg life a bit now! Hope to see you at VA soon xx

SG - Hope EC/ET went well and you are relaxing on your 2ww now? xx


Update from me...

Had an initial 3 of our 10 donor embryo's defrosted and altho 2 initially survived the thaw, both of the 2 embies died overnight..decided to defrost 3 more (leaving 4 still frozen) embies (all 4-cell). Embryologist Andy phoned next morning to say that all 3 thawed with all cells still intact - one grade 1 and 2 grade 2...However, the next morning, again there had been no signs of the embryo's continuing overnight. Andy said that they were still alive and so advised us to go ahead with transfer in the hope that they were just slow starters after being frozen..

It has been really hard to stay positive ...with FET the success rate for non-blastocysts is only 15-20% (which I don't think we had fully appreciated) and obviously our chances are significantly lower given no sign of growth seen initially...over the last few days I have had bad stomach cramping and CM def indicates pre/ovulation so am 99.9999% sure it will be another bfn. Have to go for BCHG test tommorrow am with Linda at HH but this will just confirm what we already know..At least only have one more gestone injection..glad I tried them but hips have ballooned like black and blue tomatoes and are (censored word) painful!!

So, we have booked 6 nights away in Normandy...we are packing the car today and leaving straight for eurotunnel tommorrow after HH...will text to share result and will ask Lins to post and let you know. Just need some time to hibernate away from it all and plan what to do next..

So, that's me...will be around later to catch up with others news..and then back on the 10th..

Love to all

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Mikeygirl

So sorry darling but try and stay positive for the BHCG test   

Have a great time in Normandy with lots of R&R.

Will be thinking of you

dannysgirl xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Thank goodness we're back, its felt like an eternity as its been off since my EC.

Panda - congratulations, absolutely thrilled for you, make sure you rest lots and I hope the sickness doesnt last too long.

Mikeygirl - enjoy the rest in Normandy. Not sure I can say anything else to make things better, just got my fingers crossed that they were slow starters. thinking of you and sending you  

Lins - Hope all is going well for you on the 2WW.

Well I had EC on 19/7, got 10 eggs and they could inject 9. Had 2 grade 1 embryos put back on the sat (day 3) and I'm waiting to test tomorrow. I swing form thinking I'm not pregnant to thinking i am. I've been very dizzy for days now and I've got noticeable veins on my breasts but I have had some minor discomfort around my left ovary. I'm now v late for AF so am hoping its a BFP tomorrow.

best wishes

SG


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

SG

All the best tomorrow - fingers crossed for you.

Love Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

SG - well done for getting this far without testing early, you are very strong.  All the best for tomorrow honey, fingers and toes crossed for you.

Mikeygirl - fingers and toes crossed for you too babe.  Hope all goes well at HH this morning and enjoy your rest away in Normandy.  Not much that I can say to make you feel more positive, I'm not very good with words.  I ca give good     though xxx

Lins - make sure your resting and drinking loads honey.  Will be reading your diary to keep informed xxxx

Hi to everyone else.  Got to go and eat another dry cracker as its been an hour since the last one!  Oh the joys...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Girls

SG - Good luck for tomorrow, have been wondering how you were getting on.  

Mikeygirl - you know you are in my thoughts and prayers, I be thinking of you both tomorrow, take care Hun.  Stay positive you are strong.     

Panda - when is your next scan?  Hope Mr. Panda is looking after the three of you!

Well its about to pour here so I had been go and get the rabbit in.

Love, and sticky positive vibes to you all     

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals,

All packed and ready for tommorrow so just thought I'd log in one last time before we slope off in the morning...

SG  - Am sending you lots of     for tommorrow - sounds like you have some real positive signs...will have everything crossed for you honey and will make sure Lins lets me know..xxx

Thanks to you all (hi Dannysgirl  ) for thinking of me and Mr Mikeygirl tomorrow  - when I count my blessings, which I will, you gals will be right up there!!

Will be back posting on the 9th!!

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Have a lovely time Mikeygirl - v jealous - I doubt we will be getting a holiday now.  We had hoped to go in September but I think its an unnecessary expense to spend at least a £1k on a week's holiday and spending money when it could be put to good use for the future, and I've heard that some insurance companies won't cover you if you are pregnant with twins and we'd also have to go somewhere where the hospitals are good etc etc....  I think we might end up going to the Isle of Wight for a few days - have never been there!

Lins - my next scan is on Thursday so will be able to update you all then.  I had a missed call from my midwife today who wants to come round next week and do my booking in appointment, all very exciting!  Mr P has been very good and said if I feel up to it he will take me to the seaside on Thursday after the scan for some fresh sea air "to do me some good".  I fancy going to Walton on the Naze, haven't been there since I was very small!

Managed to not feel so bad today by making sure I munched something small literally every 45 minutes, I'm gonna get huge if this carries on!


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladies!!!!

Well its been crazy without FF, and you ladies to talk too! but thankfully i had lindsey to keep me sane!!! thank you!

Panda... I'm so happy for you congratulations hunny! cant wait to hear all your news throughout your pregnancy! sorry to hear you feeling sickie hun.

Lindsey... hope u still resting and cant wait to meet up for drink Thursday!

Mikeygirl...been sending you my thoughts and best wishes, glad you and DH are getting some R&R together you both deserve it! Sweetheart I'm sending you my love and all the      in the world! have a nice rest

Sg.....fingers crossed for 2morow, sending you lots of   

Anyone that i have missed I'm very sorry... but sending you my thoughts whatever stage you are at!

So update.... last time we all spoke i was waiting for the postman to arrive with my first consultation appt for HH well it did not arrive so i phoned Andy at HH and asked y it was taking so long! he said he would cal me back later, he didn't! but i call the next day which blew my world appart! he explained that my local PCT has refused funding and that i cannot be treated on the NHS!! well as you can imagine i was devastated, i didn't ask any questions just put the phone down and carried on with my day! no tears just cleaned and tried to block it out of my mind! When DF came home I broke the news to him and then the tears came! we cant afford Treatment Privately even if we did share our eggs as we have spent all our savings on our house! (stupid we no) but we didn't think we would be here today! having IVF!
I didn't let anyone know for 2 days then i woke up 3 mornings later in a right strop waited for DF to go to work and got on the phone! I ask HH y i was refused and what i could do about it! I phoned my local PCT and spoke to a really nice lady who completely thought i was nuts!! as i kept crying then laughing then screaming i was so irrational! she said to leave it with her and someone will contact me in about 3 days! 2 hours later i got a call from PCT saying that they will fund my treatment and that i should not of been refused at all and i can have it at HH!!!! so i am now awaiting for the telephone to ring for my appt i shall find out either 2morrow or Thursday! 
so this morning i tried to get on to FF and they would not accept my old password! been trying allday so had to re register completely so lost all information i had from you guys! so any helpfull tips again would be very gratefully appreciated! 
i am currently munching on Brazil nuts and a pint of skimmed milk! 
so thats me really!!! 
sorry to go on for so long!!! just wanted to update u catch up 2morrow! 
love and big hugs 
Becki 
P.s my dog is even preganant and is due to give birth 2morrow!!![br]: 01 August 2006, 22:54:56Hello Again!

I think my dog has just gone into labour!!! oh great!

Will keep u posted!

Becki


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi girls, 

its great to see that the site is back online - I bet those of you in the middle of treatment must have been climbing the walls! 

We had our 4th and final IUI this morning - will be testing 15/8/06 and I am obviously keeping everything crossed that it has worked as this is our last go on the NHS. Please blow me some bubbles for luck - thank you 

*Mikeygirl* - I am so sorry that things are looking negative  - however am hoping and praying that you *will* get some brilliant news tomorrow - sending big  to you and Mikey and hope you enjoy your time away in Normandy - lots of love to you darling xxxx   

*Caroline (cjday)* - hope that all went well and that by now you have a beautiful bouncing baby in your arms - looking forward to finding out which flavour and seeing some pics xxx

*Becki* - hope that your dog is OK xxx well done for digging your heels in with the PCT and I hope you get your HH appt very soon xxx

*Panda* - TWINS woohooo       well done you and Mr P! sorry to hear you are feeling so sick and hope that it soon passes so that you can fully enjoy your pregnancy - wishing you a happy and healthy  months xxx

*lins* - well done for getting to where you are now - I will definitely be checking out your 2ww diary  hope the wait doesn't drive you too  sending you lots of sticky velcro vibes for your embies and hope they are burrowing in safely xxxx

*sg* - same for you - really hope you get a  when you test today   

Big Hi to Dannysgirl, Tracy, collymags, Tanner and anyone else that I have missed 

Lots of love
Steph xxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Well we did it i got a   this morning. did a second test just to make sure before ringing HH. Dont think its really sunk in yet. First scan on 24th so now a new date to work towards. Hoping to have a holiday before that as HH say I can fly but i think we will choose the shortest flight we can get.
so thanks girls for all your   vibes they have made all the difference.

Becki - sorry to hear about all the confusion with your appointment, not what you want at this time but glad to hear its all sorted now. Hope your dog is ok and has had beautiful pups.

Stephjoy - good luck for your 2WW, hope evrything works out well for you, sending you lots of   

Lins - hope things are still going well. Not too long now.

best wishes SG


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

SG

CONGRATULATIONS - wishing you and MR SG a long and happy 9 months.  keep us posted.

Take care

Lindsey

xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

SG - WOOOHHOOOOOO Excellent news!!  Well done     

Becki - Sorry to hear that you had trouble with your funding and well done for sticking to your guns and getting it in the end!  Hope all goes well for you in the future. 

Tracey - Thanks Hon - everyone keeps saying that they knew it would be!  Even we have been referring to them as "they" instead of "it" since we found out it was a  .  Sorry to hear you and Dh are having a rough time at the moment.  You know where I am if you wanna chat hon  

Stephjoy - I've got everything crossed for you honey and blowing you some


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

ladies...


Hope you are all well today!

Panda...how do you feel today? better i hope.

Sg...  on your   i bet you are over the moon! sending you my best wishes!for now and the next 9 months!

Tracey... sorry to hear you going through rough patch with DH.. im wishing you my best.

Lins...We still on for 2morrow? and have you heard from mikey girl today?? hope she is ok!

Stephjoy... thanks for your thoughts, sending you my best wishes!

well update! dog did go into labour for about 1 hour then decided that she didnt want to give birth last night so i still waiting!!!!! she has me on tender hooks!!!
I GOT MY APPT THROUGH TODAY!!!!!!!!! 29th August is the start date!!!
now its here im so nervous, scared, apprehensive! but i no i will be fine! i cannot wait! hope all is well with everyone!

Love and big hugs 

Becki


----------



## Kody (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello all Holly House girls.
I hope you don't mind me hopping on your thread.. but I have a question about the clinic.

I am looking into having investigations for failed cycles/miscarriage (we've been trying for 5.5 yrs, had 7 cycles of tx and 1 m/c).  I have rung HH a couple of times, spoken to their reception/Path lab/IVF dept, and have had varying resposes!  

The investigations I'm looking for are things such as immunological issues (NK cells, T cells etcetc).  

They at first said yes they do these tests and I could be a patient... they then sent through details, but that is just info and prices on IVF (which I won't be having at HH).  I'm currently waiting for a call back from them, from yesterday, but not heard anything yet.  

Have any of you had these investigations... were they done as part of your IVF, or as a new patient?

It seems that I am the first person to contact a clinic to ask about these investigations when I am not having an IVF with them!

Any help would be greatfully received - I am going steadily crazy here!

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I had a text from Mikeygirl today, unfortuately they got a negative result today.  They have now gone to Normandy for a well deserve R & R.  I texted her straight back sending her my love.  I sure you'll all want to join me in sending our love and best wishes to the pair of them.  Mikeygirl has been a tower of strength and support to me throughout the treatment.  I hope they can relax in Normandy and take the time to recover.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

becki - hi, yes tomorrow is fine, looking forward to it.  Any luck you might be a Grand mum  by then!!  Excellent news that you have got you appointment, you'll be counting the days now.  We can have a good chat tomorrow, any questions fire away.

Kody - Hi welcome, I had those tests done at HH but I was a patient there.  Would you not consider being a patient with HH, they are the fourth best in the country.

Panda and SG - how are our two Mummies to be?  

Stephjoy - how are you doing? Hope you drinking plently and resting.

Tracey - hope things are a little better today, remember we are all here for each other.

Well I'm now getting concerned, my tummy is quite swollen, and swollen high up look pregnant (which is good)  But have had a tummy ache all day, is this normal  

Well I had better go, chat tomorrow

take care all

Love from 

lindsey
xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Lins,

Just to say please pass on my thoughts to Mikeygirl. Not sure what else to say really. I agree she has been very supportive, whenever, I've asked a question she has always got back with a reply. I just hope she can have a relaxing holiday, heaven knows she deserves it.

Love SG


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hello girls.  Sorry this is a such a quickie from me but it's a bit hectic these days!  I had a beautiful little girl on 23 July at 9.37am in the morning and she weighed in at 7lb 70z.  Birth was a bit traumatic - ventouse delivery but as soon as I held her - it just all disappeared.  Steve and I are in raptures over her and cannot stop looking at her.  It's hard work but so worth it.  Her name is Phoebe Annie Elizabeth Day.  

Mikeygirl.  Sorry to hear your news.  You didn't deserve this.  I hope the break in Normandy gives you some time to think and recuperate.  

Panda and SG.  Tons and tons of congrats to you both.  I am so pleased for you.  

Lins - will keep an eye on your 2ww diary.  

Steph - good luck for you too.  Fingers and everything else crossed for you.  

Sorry such a quickie - will check in again real soon.  I've missed the site!  

Caroline

xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Very healthy weight and what a lovely name. Well done you xxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladies

Im sending all my love to mikeygirl, im so sorry to hear your news!! big   and i hope you are doing a lot of R&R...

Lindsey... will se you 2morrow! im sure i will be bombarding you with questions!

Dacyj...congratulations on the birth of your healthy baby girl! what a beautiful name!

Kody...welcome, sorry bt cant help your situation as im a newbie here!


Sending all my love 

Becki


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins - if you manage to speak to Mikeygirl again please send her all my love. She has been such a tower of strength to me and lots of us over the past few months, that she thoroughly deserves some R&R and lots of love and hugs now.

Becki - I feel better this afternoon thank you. Felt awful this morning and ended going round the doctors cos I have a stiff neck which I woke up with on Sat morning but it has got worse and worse and I cannot now turn my head and my neck is all swollen and it hurts to swallow and hurts when I breathe in. My best mate is a midwife and she popped round and said she didn't like the look of it and to get to the doctors (which my DH had been telling me too but I just said it would go in a few days). Anyway all the muscles in my neck have gone into spasm and I have fluid retention there too so I can take paracetamol and use muscle rub but that's about it! Felt very sorry for myself and cried in the surgery and cried when I got home and cried when I spoke to my mum and cried when I called work. Man I HATE these damn hormones   I have just been killing myself laughing though reading another thread. I'll post a link to it ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61720.0.html

Lins - how's your tummy now hon? What sort of pain is it? ache, sharp pain etc etc??

I have a scan tomorrow at HH at 1130am so will let you know what happens!


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello dear lassies

gosh hasn't it been weird without ff, not knowing whats been happening and how everyone is.

i'm going to have to make this quick as the letter A  needing 3 hits before it works.  

huge congrats Panda, delighted to hear that all the hell ye went through was justified.  mind you ye still sound like you're having not much luck what with naseau and neck prob. plus hormones to boot fingers crossed it'll get easier

i too got message from mikeygirl, so sent her warm vibes, this whole business is just so unfair.

Daycj big congrats on the birth of your daughter ye must be so thrilled 

Lins hope your tum is feeling better and the 2ww isn't too yukkie  heaps of luck and sticky vibes

Sg big congrats girl, ye must be well chuffed

Becki delighted about ye finally getting your appt at last you'll be moving forward

news this end, well life's been hectic, not much time to think/worry which is good.  we'd a 2nd scan 20th july at 9wks 3d and were the proud owners of a dear little inch babe.  been very lucky no nausea but really bad fatigue and mood swings thanks to progesterone which is due to finish next week hurrah.  too superstitious to do a ticker think yet. have had 1st antenatal & immediately classed as high risk because of my age, plus what we've been through so now await the 12wk scan.  right enough this bloody keypad is doing my head in.  take care all xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening Ladies, 

hope all is well!

Collymags.. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending u my best wishes! take zare of yourself!

Panda... Just read taht post u did, how funny! made me chukkle! glad to hear u felt a little bit better, but sorry to hear about your neck! u really are going through the mill with this pregnancy! Good luck with scan 2morrow at HH

Anyone who i have missed sorry, but thinking of you!!!

LOve n hugs 

Becki x


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Where has summer gone?  I'm freezing

Had a sleepless night, feel really sick and pain is high up under my breastbone.  Not so much a pain now just uncomfortable.  Feel really sick now, is this a sign??

Hope everyone is feeling well this morning.  

Becki - see you this afternoon for a coffee and cake, has your dog had her babies yet?

Caroline what a beautiful name, you must be so proud - well done.

Panda - how's your nck this morning, you need to take it easy girl!!

Take care all

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Lins - Not sure about your symptoms hun - maybe you should give HH a call just to get some reassurance, I've found they are really good for that.

My neck is still a pain!  But not as bad as yesterday - DH really massaged it with Tiger Balm before I went to bed last night and I slept in the spare room so managed to get a bit of a better nights sleep.  I have been experimenting with different breakfasts to stop making me feel so sick and this morning had my special yeast free bread with Vegemite (full of yeast - kinda defeats the object!!!) but I ate it over an hour ago and so far so good!!  Only problem is I am intolerant to yeast and it makes me bloat out and gives me constipation or the trots - but I think I would rather have that than feel like I have the World's worst hangover constantly!

As for Summer - DH was/is going to take me to the seaside this arvo to have a bit of fun and get some fresh sea air (he's convinced it will make me feel better) - but walking along the seafront in the p!ssing rain, isn't really turning me on at this moment in time     Oh well it might brighten up.

Collymags - congrats on your little inch long bubba - can't wait to see mine today - last week could only see black blobs with heartbeats - not really "aaaahhhhh" material!


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

ladies 
Hope everyone is well this morning!

Panda.. good luck at HH today, let us no how it goes, and enjoy the seafront!

Lindsey... just sent you txt! hope you feeling better hun! 

Im normal today but apprehensive about Appt at HH but will ask loads of questions! 

hope all well!!
Catch up later!

Becki


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your text becki, sorry I had to cancel today but we'll get together next week.  

Well i phoned HH this morning, they want me to go up if I get any worst, but basically they said I've got OHSS again, need to drink plently, take paracolmols and rest.  Liz thinks it could be a sign of the embies implanting, which is great, but I hate feeling sick.  Going to keep an eye on it, look about 4 months pregnant now, if I get really bad will just go to local hospital, if I still feel rough tomorrow will go to HH.

Hope everyone else is ok

Take care all

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Darcyj - congratualtions. what a lovely name. Look after yourself and your new little one.

Lins - Sorry to hear your not feeling too good but lets hope its a positive sign. Keep drinking the water and take care of yourself.

Panda - hope the scan went well. Its a bit grey here but not raining so hope its not too bad at the seaside.

I'm feeling really dizzy today, is this normal? went to Ilford briefly to try to buy some shorts for holiday next week (going to spain on tuesday) but usual  size wouldnt fit, tum still slightly bigger than normal look about 3months already!!

Love SG


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ya ladies!

Lindsey.... dont worry sweetheart we can meet up soon! if you need anything dont forget im just up the road! all you gotta do is ring!
Hope you feeling better hun! keep us all posted!!!

Love and big   

Becki


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins - have pm'd you honey  

Becki and SG - Scan went well my little beans are now about 10.5mm each and look like aliens!  Its amazing how much they have grown in a week though when we compared the two scans.  I still have quite a bit of fluid in my tummy and dildo cam    was extremely uncomfortable cos my ovaries are still really swollen!  Will try and post a piccie of my scan photos.

Whitstable was nice - its quite a quaint seaside town still - had a walk round the harbour and along the beach and it was very bracing!  They we stopped and had proper fish and chips (by proper I mean cooked in dripping and not vegetable oil) which were delicious -- my poor beans are probably trying to swim through lard now   but it was just what I needed and I managed to get all the way there and back without chucking, although did come close a few times


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

SG - many congratulations on your BFP nice to have some good news and wish you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.

Panda - you should be on the stage your messages make me laugh    so much bless you even as ill as you must be feeling. Pleased to hear the sea air and take away stopped the hooray henry for a while. Great to hear your little ones are doing so well.

Lins - I really am sorry to hear about the OHSS has got you too and I really hope this is a positive sign that you have some implantation going on in there even two like panda.

Daycj - have sent you a message on the birth announcement board. So pleased you are both well just a pretty name.

Nicky30 seen the new pictures of very proud mum and gorgeous son he really has grown.

Becki that time will fly by and before you know it your appointment will be here.

Collymags - Pleased all is well with you and your little one. It is fantastic to have so many little ones on the way from HH.

Kody - I am not able to advise you on the tests - just wanted to wish you all the best.

I have also heard from Mikeygirl says she was gutted and in definite need of a break - really hope their luck changes with the four embryo's left.

Well I phoned my manager today and I go back to work on the 17th so in two weeks time going to a couple of half days to start with as still get very tired. Going to my GP next friday, going to see if he will give me a form for the HIV test, he did it for me last year save having to pay for it at HH. Fingers crossed.

Well time for bed DP on nights so he won't be home until 6ish
Sweet dreams
Love Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies

All very quiet on this thread, is everyone ok??

Didn't sleep well last night, AF pains, I pray not.  Still feeling sick so thats a good sign.

Had a good day today with Marks kids, he was at work all day, so we have been to the library, Megan went dancing she is in a show in September, then this afternoon we played monopoly for 4 hours and they did some window painting.  Might do some baking with them tomorrow.

I got some good books out from the library today, can't wait to go to bed.  Got a Richard & Judy summer read, 'My Best Friends Girl' by Dorothy Koomson, looks really good.

Well better go and water the plants and veggies.  Having pototoes and beans from the garden today.

Hope everyone is ok

Love to you all

Lindsey
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Lins

Really hope those pains are not AF and Tuesday brings you good news.

I am feeling really frustrated now as even a trip to town leaves me feeling exhausted and I have to come home for a sleep. When I go back to the dr's I am going to get them to check my iron levels again just incase. Can't wait until I can drive again.

Hope everyone is ok - the nicer weather has returned.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning all !

Sorry didnt' get a chance to post yesterday - it was m Dad's 60th birthday BBQ so Mum and I were running around all day like nutters getting everything ready and yesterday was the first day I didn't feel sick for over a week!!!  It was a good night but very hard having to stay sober and watch everyone else get slowly sozzled (DH included (who then got all soppy   )).  We decided to tell the close friends and family last night and lots of the aunts and female friends were in tears and soo pleased for us and they all can't wait to start knitting!  Mum has already started crocheting two shawls, bless her.  Dead chuffed that I managed to stay up till 1am which is the latest I have been up for about 10 weeks! BUt only just managed to haul myself out of bed at 11am.

Lins - how are you feeling today? Hope the old  is staying well away from you x

Jayb - I know how you are feeling with the exhaustion.  I have found that really difficult.  As going for a really fit run around everywhere, go to the gym loads type of person, to walking to the local shops and back and feeling completely exhausted.  Good idea about getting your iron levels checked.  

As I said above yesterday was the first day that I've felt almost normal since 28 June so hopefully I have reached my turning point.  The nurses at HH did say at about 8 weeks I would stop feeling so exhausted.


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Hope all is well i have been back and forth on the site but been so busy! I have my Nieces Christening this sunday, and I'm planning the whole thing! and the reception is being held at mine afterwards!!    
Anyone would think i had the queen coming i have glossed all my skirting boards and dado rails including painting the kitchen! but it will be one party not to forget!  
I am going to do a fundraiser for Cystic Fibrosis (as niece was born with CF) 
Any ideas what i can do ladies

Anyway! hope all is well!

Panda... great to hear you feeling better now! glad your dads party went well1


Lindsey... sorry not text but have been so busy, i really hope you OK! all ya gotta do is pick up the phone!!! I'm here!

Love to you all take care 

Becki

P.s i got my registration notes from HH Friday, seems a bit real now!


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Becki

That sounds like a really nice idea, been trying to think of an idea for your fundraising, Is the fundraising going to be done at the christening or on a separate occasion. At the christening you could charge everyone to wear something pink even the men even if it was a tie or socks. Or I believe the cf logo is white and blue that may be a bit easier for the men.

There are so many other fundraising ideas like a sponsor swim. sponsor bake and have a coffee morning. Do you work because for a charity we had a sponsor coffee morning every one in the office either baked a cake or brought one and we had a raffle raised just about 160 pounds. I did a sponsored abseil for scope a few years ago but that would take some organising. Good luck, I am sure there would be a fair few of us that would sponsor you.

Panda - pleased you are feeling less tired only wish mine was for the same reason, hopefully one day.

Lins - all the best for tomorrow hope AF has kept away.

Had a very weepy day yesterday, think it has finally hit me that now following surgery there is no turning back and our third attempt may well have to be our last. Couldn't stop the tears from flowing I guess it is going through a kind of grieving process also have AF and I do feel particularly hormonal poor DP he never knows quite what to say. Still trying to look on the positive side that it will be third time lucky for us.

Well I had better go now housework calling
Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello Holly House people. 
I am new to all this but have been reading your stories/diaries and find it all quite inspirational. I am a newbie at FF and HH, I am due to have an HSG next week and then hopefully IUI. (First ever treatment). We have a diagnosis of unexplained infertility so far, after TTC 2-3yrs. Its so reassuring to find a site with support like this and to hear that others are in the same boat as you. Has anyone had an HSG and do you have any advice for me? Did it hurt?? The people at the hospital tell you tha it is like period pain but this is from people who have not had it done if you know what I mean!! If anyone out there has had IUI it would also be great to hear your stories/advice. I have no idea what to expect, and am feeling anxious yet excited...  
I love this site but since I found it I have become obsessed with reading all your threads, how time flies when you're glued to the PC!!!

Anyway, would just like to say good luck to you all on this long and rocky road, and congrats to those of you who have arrived!! 

Bye for now,

Saskia


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

ladies

Saskia welcome hun, good luck with your treatment and keep us posted! im sure the ladies on this site will help as much as they can they are all Great!!!

Jay b hey not doing it on chriestening but will def be doing something at somestage uite early on ! i dont work for a charity but want to do my bit as my niece was born with C/F (cystic fibrosis) and she means so much to me and i want to raise awarness! i dont no if i shall keep it in the family and then give the money to my brother and sister in law so they can buy the physio equipment they need or so they can go on a well deserved break! as after the birth of my noece 5 months ago her mum lianne had a bleed on the brain and they need some time to relax and enjoy their daughter! what do you all think? 

LOve n hugs 
Becki

P. s  my lil doggy has just given birth to 3 pups! they so sweet will post pictures as soon as possible!

Love to all!

sorry just an admendment i now have 4 pups!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Did I mention I got a                            

First scan 24th August

We are so excited, never thought this day would come.  Thank you to everyone for all their love and support.  Never give up hope.

Love from

Lindsey and Bump!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Lins,

just popped in to check on your result. Many congratualtions. Your first scan is the same day as mine, I'm there at 9:45, how about you?
Look after yourself now and get lots of rest, you'll need it I'm shattered by 3pm and thankfully because its the summer hols i can go to bed for a hour in the afternoon.
Going to Spain later today so wont be around for 2 weeks.

take care and again  

love SG


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

i bet you are on   
      
COngrats sweetie!!! so happy for you! cant wait to catch up over a drink next week!!!!!

Big hugs 

Becki 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

LINS - CONGRATULATIONS HONEY - I AM SOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU!                        

I am also having a scan on 24th - what time you in?  Are you gonna have a bHCG test done?  Would love to know what your levels are - I can feel more twins coming on xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Lins - Many many congratulations to you both, wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. I was so hoping it was going to be good news. I know Mikeygirl will be so pleased for you too. Take Care and get lots of rest if you can.

SG - Have a great holiday!!

Saskia - I can not help with what the HSG is like was suppose to have one and then ended up having an operation instead. There is a special thread for people who are going through IVI tx if you go back to the main category it is just below the ivf thread. Welcome aboard HH are a fantastic clinic and I hope they make your dream come true. All the best with the HSG.

Becki - congratulations to mother dog I guess that makes you a grandma lol . look forward to seeing the pictures.

Take care
Lots of Love 
Jaybxx


----------



## Kody (Jun 1, 2005)

Lindsey (and bump!)
Many congratulations on your result!!!  Do take care

Thanks for you welcome & comments re: Holly House tests.
x


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Lins, huge congrats to you both        its a pretty amazing thing when it happens eh! remember you're a princess from now on! lots of spoiling and taking it easy. am really thrilled for ye. xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the lovely messages, still in shock!! Can't stop grinning.

Going for scan at 11.30 on the 24th, what time are you Panda?  Would be great if it is twins.
I start my new job on the 4th Sept, how am I going to keep quiet?

Take care all

Love from

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm in at 11am but knowing HH will still be there at 1130am - I always end up waiting for ages - so we will finally meet!  I'll be all nervous now x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi girls sorry to butt in, i just wanted to say lins'   post made me   congratulations hun

pam xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello again ladies,

Thanks to those of you who have welcomed me to "the fold"!!

CONGRATULATIONS Lins!!  Its so good to hear all the success stories, now i'm feeling excited even though I haven't started any treatment!  Well done for all your hard work, it must have been a real trial at times.


Saskia x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

girls,

sorry I haven't posted for a few days - this is just a quickie as am about to go to bed but just wanted to add my congratulations for both sg and lins - fantastic news re your   s              Wishing you a very happy and healthy   months.

Will come back tomorrow or as soon as I can and write some personals - bye for now 

Steph xxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

here goes again ladies

did a big message early this a.m. and ended up sending it to cyber space!!

sorry not really been involved lately, but was very preoccupied over whether or not to have nuchal scan, and it caused a bit of grief between myself and dp for the last week or so.  anyhow bit the bullet and had it done yesterday.  am now so much more relaxed and really excited about the whole thing.  initially my risk was 1:28 but after the scan and bloods it was 1:533 (similar to a 32year old, not bad for a 43year old ).  i can't begin to describe the relief, as a really close chum had a horrendous result which ended up needing a medical termination at 20wks.  also it was fantastic to see the change from the 9wk scan we had at HH and be able to watch our baby for near on 45mins plus hear the heart beat, truely truely amazing. so now i have finally set up my ticker, plus am ready to share it big time with folk.

Panda it must be unbelievable to see double the joy, lucky you, bet you're excited for 24th aug, its amazing how quick it comes around

so girls this thread has turned out to be quite lucky with results, hopefully it'll rub off on the ladies joining in and all of us can experience our dreams coming through  take care all, your mate in seventh heaven xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Colly mags - so lovely to see your ticker up there and pleased for you that the nuchal scan was good. This certainly does seem to be a positive thread for many lets hope it continues for stephjoy Mikeygirl and myself and our newcomers too. It certainly gives us a lot of hope.

Stephjoy - hope your 2ww is going well and may the positive results continue  .

Hi to everyone else and huge hugs for our mummys to be and their bumps.

Have now decided to change my ticker because the next biggest event is the dreaded D word  . I absolutely hate the dentist and I now have to have dental work so I am a chicken and will be sedated throughout the whole thing. Last night I was in loads of pain that I think I may have overdosed slightly on the pain killers as I feel a little woosy this morning so will take it easy today. Had my face on a hot water bottle last night, only way i could get to sleep. So pleased I did not have to get up for work this morning. Going to get Benn out of his kennel this morning I was staggering down the path  .

Lots of love to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Collymags - I had my first midwife appointment today and they have automatically booked me in for a Nuchal and dating scan on 7 September when I will be 12+1.  I questioned her about why they had automatically booked it in as I am not at high risk of anything as am on 32 but she said that they do it as a matter of routine now for multiple births.  I then asked if I could have one twin terminated if there was a problem and would the other twin survive and she said that I could but it may not stay - so I'm thinking what's the point of having it done?  But am also thinking that they are offering it for free so I should and my best mate (a midwife) told me as soon as I got pregnant that I should ask for one as it is a very good indicator.  I spoke to DH briefly on the phone about it and he said if they are offering it, take it.  The only other problem is he is flying to Spain that day for a stag weekend - bloody typical -  he is gutted but my Mum will come with me and he will have to wait to see the bubs until 20 weeks!  Also I am automatically "High risk" pregnancy - okay I am having twins but lots of women don't have any problems and they haven't even looked at me properly yet so how can they just generalise!?  I had a chat with her about natural birth and said I really really want to go for natural birth if I can (as long as the babies are all okay) and she sounded really pleased about that!

Jayb - sounds like you are suffering with your teeth honey - I can't sympathise cos I've never had tooth ache so don't know how painful it is - but at least you'll be sedated so won't remember anything.

Hello to everyone else - Lins has is sunk in yet?


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi there lovely chums,

We’re back home after a relaxing break in France just eating, sleeping, chilling out with lots of cuddles…feeling much better in ourselves..

There is so much news on the board in the few days I have been away so I’m looking forward to catching up where everyone is at…bear with me!!

Many thanks for all your kind words last week…although I knew it was a BFN, my heart was hoping for a miracle...but that wasn’t to be again this time.

M and I spent much time talking about what to do next…we have 4 frozen donor embryo’s left. These embryo’s are not as well developed ito cell stage as the others. For the first time, M and I initially had a different view on what the ‘plan’ should be..I wanted to start again on next cycle with the remaining 4 embryo’s…M was more keen to leave these in the freezer for 6 months and explore going abroad for treatment, feeling that because they are ‘not great’ ito cell stage and quality, we will more than likely get another bfn, which he was something he was reluctant to go through again..

However, I’m very much a woman who likes to finish what’s been started and psychologically I told him I would struggle to explore other options whilst we still have the embryo’s which I strongly feel are ours. He also knows that I have huge reservations about going abroad and am not sure if this is something I want to do. After we had talked about it, he said he understood what I was saying and we made the decision to start a final FET with our last 4 embies on next cycle. One reason for doing it sooner rather than later is that we will be going to Australia for a month in mid-November and so if I did become pregnant, this would be just beyond the 12 week period and I would feel better then about flying such a long distance. The other reason is that I am impatient and doing this treatment enables me to hope/kid (!) to myself for a bit longer that this will happen for us someday!

Anyway, after last treatment, it was over 3 months before AF arrived but this time she arrived on Monday, so yesterday I started my suprecur injections again and today went for a scan with Michael and have started progynova…back for another scan next Thursday and then hopefully ET of some description the following week….Managed to burst into tears at reception when booking second scan date, think the thought of being back there again just overwhelmed me but Angela was so lovely and made me feel much better, bless her..	

So that’s me, back on the rollercoaster again, likely for the last time (in a good way I pray!)…feeling positive but also realistic…will let you know how I get on…

Love to all and will catch up on everyone’s news ASAP…

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hello girls sorry such a quickie.  Amanda - I am still so very sorry to hear your news.  You truly don't deserve this.  I just hope so much it works out for you in the end as you would make a lovely mum.  Some things in this world just baffle me and the people on Jeremy Kyle are the ones that baffle me the most.  Barely capable of looking after a fly.  

Lins.  Fantastic news.  When is the baby due?  Things have been going well on the HH front lately.  Panda - hope you are well.  SG, Collymags - hope all your scans go well next week.  

Jayb - glad to hear your health is improving even if your teeth are not!!  

PS.  Any idea when the next HH meet is?  

Caroline and Phoebe.  xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladies!!!! 

Just reading everyones posts! We go from one extreme to another, no posts for 3 days then loads in a day!     

Glad to see you back Amanda! hope you are feeling better, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and wishing you all the best with this cycle.. keep us updated.
Lindsey..how you feeling sweetie? still up for a drink next week? let me no when.hope you well.
Panda hi ya sweetie!
Collymags.. hope you well hun! good to see you back on here again! thank you for last week very much appreciated. Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months!
Anyone who i have left out sorry not intentional..

So i am a mum to only 3 baby pups today! 1 Died earlier this evening took him to vets as soon as i saw something wrong but unfortunately they said they didn't hold out much hope so we brought him back and he died with my baby Ruby she not taking it well keeps looking for him and  crying its heartbreaking...
i cant stop crying about it, but i think I'm just emotional overtired and probably crying about other things subconsciously.
sorry to go on! hope you all well
I'm off as i have 100 people round on sunday for my beautifull nieces christening and i have lots to do! 

Love n hugs 
Becki 

P.s anyone any ideas how to set up a fundraiser so i can raise money for Cystic Fibrosis
xxxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

MIkeygirl - nice to have you back my lovely.  Glad you are so rested and ready to jump back on the bandwagon - good on yer girl - you deserve this so much.  

Becki - Hi hon - sorry to hear one of your pups died - I would be blubbing too, how awful.  

My best mate is getting married on Saturday in Somerset and I am so worried that I am gonna show myself up in church by blubbing all the way through cos she is my best mate and she will look beautiful and weddings always make me cry - oh well blame it on the hormones which I have plenty of today - can't stop blubbing and feeling sorry for myself.  DH thinks I have spent far too long at home on my own and need to get back to work for some stimulation and I am beginning to agree with him but am also really worried about going back to work cos of the travelling and worried I will be sick on the train and other stupid reasons.  God I need to pull myself together.  The most amazing thing in the world is happening to me and I feel like poo.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Panda - Oh mate bless you I always need my kleenex at my friends weddings and I have certainly been to a few. Have a lovely day and don't worry if you blub. I am not surprised you feel so poo you have two precious little ones taking all your energy and nutrition, you are still allowed to moan even though it is a happy moan only another month and you will hopefully be feeling full of energy and have less hooray henry to cope with lol.
I am sure you will be fine on the train although you are going to feel pretty tired and the movement of the train my be a bit dodgy sit by a window if you can. Don't know if it is something you have tried already but a friend of mine was advised to drink coke with a slice of orange in it and she told me it really helped with her sickness.

Mikeygirl - welcome back honey, pleased to hear you had a lovely holiday and you have come to a decision together I wish you sooo much luck for this tx.

Well I went to the the dr's today and I can go back to work next week really pleased with my scar, he thinks I may be anaemic still because I still get so tired. So had another blood test and HIV for hh. drove for the first time today going to acupuncture tomorrow. My friend from work and her son took Ellie and I to Tropical wings this afternoon - had a really good day. Got home about 3.30 and woke up 2 hours later.
Well DP has just cooked my dinner so will go now.

Lots of love to everyone else, have a good weekend
Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning Ladies

I did a post on Thursday morning but it seems to have disappeared into cyperspace.

Becki - sorry to hear about ones of the pups.  Good luck for Sunday.  Hope to see you next week.

Mikeygirl - thank you so much for your support and advice the last few days, it was greatly appreciated -xx-  How are you feeling today?  Got everything crossed for you this time round.

Panda - hope you enjoy the wedding today.

My appointment is at 11.30am on the 24th August so hopefully I'll see you there.  Not sure of dates yet, but I think about the 7th May which would have been my dads birthday and just before my birthday.

It still hasn't sunk in yet.  I have had some light spotting since Thursday lunchtime which freaked me out, HH wasn't very helpful, (Mikeygirl was -x-) they told me to up the botty bombs to 3 a day.  Bleeding is worst after I do them but this morning it seems to have pretty much cleared up, only a little left.  I have rested since Thursday.  Also my abdomen is really uncomfortable by 4pm and as the evening progresses.  I wonder whether this is still a sign that I'm hyperstimulating (Panda - is this how you were?)

Well I had better go, take care all, will be back more next week as the kids go back today, so will have more time.

Love to you all

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Tracey sorry you are feeling down, if you need some help with organising the meet just let me know.

Lins - spotting must have been awful, pleased it seems to be ceasing, from other threads and I remember one lady I cycled with had it a lot during the early stages but it was "just one of those things". take care lots of tlc needed. All the best with the scan not that long to wait now.

Becki - sorry to hear about little pup, hope the others are doing well.

Hi to everyone else just off to DP sisters to use her washing machine as ours does not work.
Went to acupuncture yesterday it was lovely and drove myself there came home and slept for two and half hours.

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday
Love Jaybxx


----------



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

Haven't posted for a while but have been on to catch up on all the news. Seems like its all happening for the HH girls.

Firstly a belated congratulations to
Panda      hope you are keeping well. The first three months are really exhausting. I haven't suffered with any sickness but felt extremely tired.

Lins
So so pleased for you. Congratulations     wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Mickeygirl,was so sorry to hear your news. I caught up with Mandy last week she told me all what had happend. Thinking of you. We must arrange to meet up for a chat.

Hi to everyone else. 

Well things have been ok with me. I'm now 14 weeks and have a bump already. Had 12 week scan at hospital, all is well. Was amazing how much wiggle had changed in 3 weeks since the last HH scan. It still doesn't seem really, I have too pinch myself sometimes. I have some much to thank HH for. I'm sure we all agree that they really do make dreams come true. I'm proof you can get there as we had been trying for 11 yrs. Enough gushing, feeling very emotional today.

Take care
Sarah hch x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Sarah and Wiggle - Great to hear from you. pleased scans have gone well and everything is fine with wiggle love the name . 

Mikeygirl - when are you next at HH?

Panda - is your friend Toni who let us know how you were is she pregnant with twins too??

Becki - hope the remainding pups are doing well and mum too.

Dannysgirl - how are you?

Hi to everyone else!!!

My sisters birthday today so went to town with Mum my sister and her daughter had lunch a really nice day had by all.

Take Care
Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Friends!!!
its been a bit quite on here over the weekend!

The christening went with a blast!!! im still so tired and my house doesnt feel right yet so lots to do but glad it went well. 
how is everyone doing especially our ladies who have   
Nothing really to report at the moment!
14 days to go till our appt! 
And pups doing really well! they getting so fat!

Hope all well take care and carch up soon!!!!

Love always 
Becki
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Becki - Pleased to hear your pups are doing well and sounds like the christening was lovely.
Your soo right it has been very quiet over the weekend, hope everyone is ok.

Well better go now just off to Hatfield heath with Dp mum and Benn for some dog walking and lunch, only two days left until I am back to work so making the most of it. Can not believe how quick these six weeks have gone.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

no personals I'm afraid - just wanted to let you know we got another   this morning on our final try at IUI.  

Feeling a bit down...   but not out - IUI just wasnt the treatment to work for us. Worth a try though, especially after the fight for the funding!

We have decided to go straight for another ICSI    so will be phoning HH as soon as   shows up.

Hope everyone is well 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Steph

what can we say, only thoughts and warm wishes with you.  your journey seems to have been a tortuous one, so fingers crossed you'll soon have your dream come through.  how brav you are to straight away be thinking of the next attempt.  good luck lass, and sorry to hear things haven't worked out.  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is ok.  I'm still spotting and bleeding.  pain and bleeding got worst on Sunday, phoned HH on Monday and spoke to Flitz, went straight up and saw Linda, she did a blood test, my levels are low only 140, should be higher.  Going back tomorrow for another blood test, bled heavily yesterday but so far seems to have stopped again at the moment.  Got a terrible headache, but I think that its just stress now.  Trying to stay calm and positive, sometimes I think maybe its just normal, maybe I've lost one and the other is ok, and then I think no its all over.  I don't really understand what is going on.  This time last week I was on cloud 9 and now I think its all gone.  
Some good news though my SIL had a baby girl last night, ended up having a C section after a 30 hour labour.  Hopefully will go down to Wales the bank holiday weekend to see them.

Sorry this is an all ME message, I am thinking of everyone else, and I know I'm being selfish at the the moment but I feel sorry for myself and for that I do apologise.  

I'm going to HH at 10.45am tomorrow for blood test and possuble scan.  PLease keep everything crossed for me and my embies, 

Love from

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Steph joy - I am so sorry hun to hear your news. I really hope your next tx is the one. As colly mags says it has been a tough journey for you both. Take care.

Lins - Mikeygirl told me that things were not going so well. I am really sorry and I so hope that your scan tomorrow brings good news for you both. No need to apologise we all need me time at some point in this journey.

Colly Mags hi to you pleased to see all is well with you and little one.

Mikeygirl - all the best for your scan tomorrow, hope the weather was not too bad in Wales.

Well one day at home and it is back to work. Feel ready although I do like being at home.

Take Care
Love Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins - Sorry to hear you aren't have a very good time at the moment.  Wishing you all the best for the scan tomorrow.  Don't apologise for the ME post - we all need to do it from time to time.  Bigs hugs for you lovey xxxxx

Steph - sorry to hear your sad news and good for you for getting onto ICSI asap.  Big hugs for you too xxxxx

Jayb - yes, Toni is all pregnant with twins - spooky huh!!!

Well I started back at work yesterday and was completely and utterly knackered last night.  I finished at 430pm was home by 515 and in bed asleep by 530pm!  DH woke me up when he rang me at 7pm to tell me he was on his way home from work!  Once I woke up I realised I hadn't eaten since 330pm so felt really really sick and bad and ate some cereal and laid on the settee and cried until DH came home!

Back in today and feel a bit better than yesterday - I seem to be okay until about 3pm and then it hits me like a ton of bricks - but it WILL get better!

Hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Panda - I start back tomorrow I am only doing half day tomorrow and friday but I know I am going to feel tired as you say yours will get better only another three weeks to go until 12 weeks not long now. Take Care of yourself and little one eat little and often. Have you and Toni been friends long or did you meet on here?

Well I phoned HH to give them an update and spoke to a nurse who advised I have a follow up appointment seen as I have had the surgery. So one is booked for the 15th September @ 2pm.

Off to do some housework.

Love jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Jayb - I met her on here on the June/July Sunflowers thread.  Our treatments were on exactly the same day so I have never met here but she was really kind when I was ill and we swopped numbers when we had e/c to give a bit of encouragement to each other.  Good luck with work tomorrow - I found it like starting a new school!


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladies!!!

is there anyine here who is having NHS treatment at HH? if so what are there conditions on Weight!!!!!!!! 

if u not having NHS treatment what did they say aabout weight?

Feeling Fat and Down today!!!       

Becki


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Lins,

Lass you messaged after me, so its only now i'm finding out out tough its been.  heaps of     coming your way through cyber space.  as difficult as it is right now, just know that your chums here are rooting for you and your little ones.  take care hun xxxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Becki,

Not sure what weight you are worrying about but I have just started to be seen at HH and no mention of weight so far. But I am private. I weigh about 14 stone. Don't let the bingo wings get you down girl, just think positive and think yourself thin!! 

We all have fat days where we feel chunky monkey, buy yourself a flattering mirror and you'll never worry again!! By the way how are the pups? Are you keeping them all?

Lins- good luck hun we are all sending you loads of        

Panda I hope work gets a bit easier for you, can't imagine what it feels like to be so exhausted every day but I have heard that the first 12 weeks are the worst 

Good luck and love to everyone else. I am waiting that long waiting game (well ok its not that long i suppose ) for my next af so that I can start my first ever IUI. Yippee can't wait.

Bye for now ladies,

Saskia xx sending you all lots of bubbles...


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

HI everyone   

I would just like to thank steph for finding me in the 2WW.....and inviting me over....I have 5 days left until we test....mixed emotions....

Just very quick one....as it is late at night....I will write again tomorrow.

Nicole
xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi y all!!

Saskia!!! thanks hunny! wont let the bingo arms get me down!!!   
I want to keep all pups but it is not practical they are so lovely though! 
I have 3 Jack russells pure breeds they are soooo cute!

hope all ok!

Love 
Becki

*edited by Mod


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Can I join you?

We had our initial consulatation yesterday at HH and we met with Dr William. Everyone is really nice and friendly and were especially nice to DH when he had his blood test as he hates needles.

He has said that I need to do the short protocol and that we can start hopefully in Sept if my FSH levels are low enough, so keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be OK. I also had to have all sorts of other blood tests and have been running around today getting them done at my local hospital.

I really hope that it all works this time, the emotional stress is really getting to me.

Speak soon

Heidi


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Pancake - welcome to the HH thread - they are fantastic aren't they and you get treated like a person and not a number.  Wishing you luck in your treatment


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

Sorry not been around for a few days but my computer has been playing up and I have had some stresses at home too..my aunt died suddenly last week which was huge shock and brought everything down on top of me a bit...don't think the fact that I have not had any drug-free days since July helped either...but hey ho, feeling quite a bit better now..have my cousin coming to stay Sun-Tuesday so looking forward to pampering us both for a bit!

Had scan today and lining looks "gorgeous" according to my William (who clearly needs to get out more  ) so have agreed that our last 4 embryo's will be defrosted next wednesday and HOPEFULLY we will have two or even one which survives for transfer next thursday..
Not sure how I feel really...excited but also acutely aware that this time next week it could all be over..   But for now I'm thinking positive...honest!

I see Lins hasn't posted today but I saw her this morning at HH...things are not looking very good at all so please keep her in your thoughts and prayers..

This is just a quickie, but wanted to say:
Congratulations to JayB for going back to work today.. 
Welcome to Pancake and NicoleP 
Stephjoy, I just saw your message hun..big ..it can be soo hard and I admire you for thinking positive about the future...hope to catchup proper real soon
Dannysgirl - hiya..can't wait to catch up with you too..
Panda - hope you are coping back at work and the   is not too unbearable..
Tracey - hope things are bit better for you hun..
Collymaggs - hope you are doing okay? I can't wait to get back to VA in September! 
Becki..not long till your appt now and then you will be on your way. I agree with Saskia, love the woman you are!

Looking forward to another meet up...

Love to all
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Well I'm now in major shock, I went back to HH yesterday for another Blood test, had been feeling really low and resigned to the fact I was losing the embies.  Saw Flitz and she was quite positive which really gave me a boast.  However, that bubble was soon to be burst.  HH rang at 2.15pm to say Yes my levels have gone up slightly and yes i'm pregnant, BUT, they are 99% certain the pregnancy is not in the womb, they think it is ectopic!!!

I need to go back on Monday for a scan and another blood test, to see if they can find it.  The bleeding is now really heavy and the pain in my right side is terrible.  I am so confused as to how this can happen, I was not expecting this at all.

I would like to say a huge thank you to Mikeygirl, it was lovely to finally meet you at HH yesterday and then when you phoned and gave me some advice that was great.  I hadn't asked Flitz amything as I was just in such shock.

I'm really tired this morning as I didn't sleep much last night.  Timing is awful, I'm due to start a new job on the 4th Sept.  

I am trying to find out what happens now, (looked at the website you recommended Amanda) will it be surgery, injection, tablets, how long will it take to recover? and WHY

I was meant to be going to Wales next weekend to meet my new niece Alexa born on Tuesday, obviously now I'm not going to be able to go, and my Mum won't go because she is scared to leave me.  So I'm ruining it for everyone.

Mark is being supportive, he was so happy last week and now its all gone.  We stupidly told everyone and now we got to tell them this.

What a negative message - I am sorry, all I seem to do is moan.

Panda - don't overdo it at work, look after yourself.

Nicola - welcome to a wonderful thread, been reading your 2WW diary.  Good luck.

Mikeygirl - thanks for being a great support, good luck for next week.  We'll meet up properly soon

Becki - hope the christening went well, and your 'babies' are doing well.  Do you still want to meet up at some point?  Have to be in a couple of weeks now - sorry

Pancake - welcome nice to 'meet' you, good luck

Stephjoy - so sorry to hear your news, we are all here for you, take time to heal.

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, not intentational

Love and best wishes to you all

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Lins,
Have just read your message and am really worried to hear that the pain has got much worse..I know you are worried sick but please be careful with this...as I said yesterday, if you are in any doubt or it gets even worse over the weekend, go straight to A and E as a ruptured ectopic can be life-threatening..
I am still confused as to why HH didn't scan you on Friday..and if it was me I would consider phoning Linda today and telling her the pain has got worse. I would be asking for a scan this afternoon hun although I know it isn't that easy for you to get there.
If it is an ectopic pregnancy then you should be given options as to how it can be treated. If they do not feel there is a risk of your tube rupturing as you are under 8 weeks, then they may talk about methotrexate which is an injection given to dissolve the pregnancy (  about the language hun). This will save your tube. You will then have a follow up every two weeks to check that your levels are falling. This will take up to a month.
They will usually only consider surgery if the tube was likely to rupture (I was told mine would have done so any day) which can usually be done through a laparoscopy but occassionally a laporotomy for very developed pregnancies. The recovery time for full surgery is about 6 weeks although with the keyhole I was out of bed after less than a week and feeling physically much better after about 3-4 weeks...emotionally though was a different story.
I think you are right to cancel this weekend..you need to think of yourself and however hard it sounds, Wales is not the best place for you right now..don't worry about your mum..of course she wants to be with you and your neice, bless her will be around for a long time to come..You are not ruining anything for anyone..I am sure your BIL/SIL would want you to be where you can be looked after.
Totally understand how hard it is to have to tell everyone this sad news so soon..it is hard for the blokes too as they feel completely helpless. I remember whilst I was distraught at the thought of losing our baby, Mike was distraught at the fact that he nearly lost me...that took him a long time to get over.
I hope I haven't added to your worries, just take it one day at a time, take care and you know where I am if you need anything before Monday.
You are in my thoughts and prayers..
Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Firstly

Lins hun I am so sorry, life is just not fair. i think like Mikeygirl that you should have been scanned. I have not beenthrough it so cannot advise just wan't to say that I am thinking of you and Mark and that we are all here for you. I can understand how difficult it must be to have to tell everyone but you will have their support and they won't keep asking questions. I know it will be hard but the new job may be something to focus on and no one will know as well.

Mikeygirl - good to hear from you. Everything is crossed for you and Mike next week. Have lots of pampering and TLC with your cousin I know you both need it.

Pancake welcome to you, all the girls are lovely here. William at HH is my favourite such a lovely warm person.

Well Mikey is away for a couple of nights so I am going to his sisters tonight and then visiting grandparents tomorrow. Just had to turn off Emerdale fed up with all these abortion stories. In floods of tears over the news to hear about that father jumping with his children  . I know he may have mental health problems but why don't people value a childs life more. Was in tears last night over the death of that five year old boy in the house fire just a waste. I can tell that tx and probably Af is approaching because I am getting so emotional at the least little thing.
On a happier note phoned the dr's today and my blood tests were normal so the tiredness must just be because I am doing more.

Lots of love to everybody, Have a good weekend
Jaybxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

girls

*lins* really sorry to hear that you are going through really tough times  - sending you big  and thinking of you lots   

*Mikeygirl* good to see you back - I was so sorry to read of your negative result - my heart goes out to you and I am sure we are all rooting for you again for this cycle - really hope defrost goes well next Wednesday    

*panda* hope your morning sickness and exhaustion wear off very soon so that you can start to enjoy your pregnancy more   

*dannysgirl* hi darling hope you are well  

*collymags* hope you are now off the progesterone and feeling more able to enjoy your pregnancy  

*saskia * welcome to the thread - feel free to drop me a line if you need any help/info re IUI - hope your AF shows up soon so that you can get started and good luck with your first cycle  

*jayb* sorry to hear your wisdom teeth are so bad - been there done that not fun at all! hope the dentist appt comes round quick so that you can get some relief  

*tracey* hope you are OK and managing to work things out with DH - looking forward to the next meet  

*becki* good luck for your first appt - hope the time flies past for you - also good luck with the fundraising for CF  

*sarahhch* glad to hear all is well with your pregnancy - hope it continues this way for you   

*nicole* welcome to the thread - hope you will feel at home here xx good luck for your test day really hope it is a  for you    

*pancake* welcome to the thread - really hope that HH refreshes the parts that Barts didn't and that you have success first time round here  

*cjday* congratulations Caroline to you and Steve on the birth of Phoebe - great to hear it all went fine and hope you will be a very happy little family  

Phew - we are growing in number aren't we! 

Thank you all for the messages of support - they mean so much   I got my AF yesterday so went to HH today for blood test and scan to start our 2nd ISCI cycle. Blood results were fine to go ahead - my FSH was 7.6 which has gone up a little bit since my last ICSI in January, when it was 5.9 - estradiol was 142. Michael has put me on different drugs this time - a mix of 300 units of Fostimon and 150 of Merional (think this is similar to what they did for you last time dannysgirl?) - starting injections tomorrow. My expectations at this stage of treatment are obviously completely different this time round - last time it was "Ooooh yes we definitely want to get on the Blastocyst programme" (oh ignorance is such bliss lol) this time it is "Please let there be enough eggs to produce an embie to put back in!" Last time we only got 2 eggs but they both fertilised and were both grade 1 quality - I would be very happy if we got the same result again - after all they can only put 2 in! (maybe changing to 1 next year from what I hear). I am drinking Solgar Whey To Go protein drinks and taking Co-enzyme q10 and Mumomega fish oils this time (on top of the Pregnacare supplement I was already taking), recommmended to me by another poor responder on a different thread - hope they help. Last time I had not been long off the ciggies and was still using nicotine patches - it has now been 8 months so I hope this will help matters too  Feeling very positive for now, love my husband sooooo very much   

Sorry for the long post hope you didn't fall alseep! lol

Good luck to all and hi to anyone I missed earlier  

Steph xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Steph - good luck with this cycle honey - have you tried accupunture too?  I really enjoyed it and I don't know whether it helped or not, as we were so lucky having to have only one cycle, but it might be worth it just for the relaxation element.

Lins - so sorry you are having a tough time.  I am thinking of you loads and sending you   

Jayb - good to hear your bloods are okay.  You'll just have to take things a bit easier!

As for me, I managed a whole 4 days at work!  It was really hard and yesterday I was so down that I cried and cried for ages out of sheer exhaustion.  Woke up this morning all puffy eyed and horrible but pushed myself to go in and felt a bit better and haven't had a sleep yet!  Am planning on being in bed asleep by 10pm at the latest though and am chilling all weekend.  Some people amaze me.  Someone asked me how I was this afternoon and I said "Absolutely exhausted, never felt so tired in my life".  They then said "So are you out tonight with the girls?"  Errrrr hello I said I am exhausted and besides I am pregnant and the thought of sitting in a smoky pub surrounded by all my drunked friends makes me want to puke at this moment in time!!  grrrhhhhhh  

Anyway love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well 3 more sleeps till test day!!! I am very worried....Have convinced myself that it is a negative.....what I can't get my head around is that I am fine.....and we just needed my DH   please let it work this time

Nicole


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

morning ladies!

How are we all this morning!

thanks for all the posts ladies! 

just some questions, i wonder if anyone could help!

What viatmins are you all takin / do you recommend?
(at the moment im taking A-Z Multivitamins & Minerals One a day)
There is Vitamin A in these tablets but it says you can take upto 800ug a day? does anyone have any advice on this?

Also eating brazil nuts and pineapple and  Drinking Milk, should i be taking anything else?

I have changed my diet from white bread to brown, semi skimmed milk to skimmed butter to low fat spread! etc...

Is it advisable to take protein shakes

What should DP be taking if anything?

Sorry for mr post, but just have a few questions

Praying for you all!

Becki


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Becki  

I can't answer all your questions but my dh is a nutritionist and he has set me up with various supplements.

I take a multi-vitamin called Ante-Natal Forte from a company called Biocare, it doesn't contain any Vitamin A. Obviously from the name you can tell it is especially for those ttc or pg. Apparently it is better than most multivits because it has good amounts of vit and minerals. I also take fish oil and good bacteria in capsule form. 

I have PM'd you hun,

Take care,

Saskia xx

PS. Hello to everyone else!! Sending you all loadsa


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Becki - I also take Ante-Natal Forte on advice from my nutritionalist - I have been using Biocare vits and mins for years - they aren't the cheapest but they are certainly good quality.  I also take good bacteria from Biocare.

If you told HH you were eating Brazil Nuts, drinking Pineapple Juice and drinking loads of milk they would think you were   cos when I asked them about them, they laughed and then said there is scientific back up to say that they help and as long as you take a good multi vit and folic acid (which Ante-Natal forte has) you'll be okay.  I was under the impression that Vitamin A is not a good vit to take during pregnancy or when trying as to quote my Emma's Diary from the Doctor "too much vitamin A is known to be toxic in pregnancy so avoid liver and liver products".

HH also never told me to have extra protein so I didn't bother.  You sound like you have made the right dietary changes and as long as you both eat healthily with lots of fruit and veg and low fat meats/fish etc and take a good all round pregnancy vit (Pregnacare is also a good one) and drink 2l of water a day you will be fine.


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

I sound crazy i no!

Thanks for the advice ladies! 
Saskia Pm you hun!
I think i might keep my craziness to myself<        
Thank you again ladies!!!

Becki


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Steph, haven't been on the board for months, just signed in to see whats been happening.  I'm really pleased your going for ICSI again and I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I totally trust HH and Michael is just fantastic, so you know you are in the best possible hands.  Your turn is only round the corner, keep positive   

Caroline - many many congrats to you and DH.  How you only got through that heatwave full term I'll never know.  

Hello to all you other HH girls.  

Ella


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wow last weekend was so quiet and this week has gone mad.

Ella great to hear from you I can not believe that you are nearly 30 weeks. Hope you are both doing ok

Panda - Your little ones just leading you in to a false sense of security being able to get all this sleep. You wait until the little darlings are born  .

Nicole - really hope test day brings you a BFP, fingers tightly crossed for you.

Becki for the last two years or more I have been taking Sanatogen pro natal, definatley helped with less colds . As long as you take folic acid and the right vitamins. Pumpkin seeds contain zinc which is supposed to be very good for sperm. Don't know if you have read Zita wests book on fertility and conceiving but it goes through all the vitamins that you should be taking. Like Panda says acupuncture I find is very good.

Stephjoy - really pleased to hear you are starting tx again, I so hope this brings you your BFP.

Lins - Hope you are ok and you haven't had to be taken into hospital, you are both in my thoughts.

Mikeygirl - have a lovely few days with your cousin.

Saskia - Hi to you handy having a DH who is a nutritionist.

Had a lovely day today went and had lunch with my grandparents and then took Benn(dog) over to see DP's mum and new kitten Benn was scared of the fluffy ginger thing but after about half an hour they were getting quite close. Then we took Benn to the heather hills anybody that knows Danbury may have been there, lovely wood there Benn had lots of fun sniffing out rabbit holes and trying to swim in muddy ditches . DP home tonight so hopefully will get to spend tomorrow with him also got his friend staying for three weeks until he goes to work on one of the cable ships in the north sea.

Well better go now lots of love to everybody
Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Tracey - I am so sorry you are going through such a bad time. Life is so unfair especially to those who get this dreadful disease. At that age you don't expect your life to be cut short. sending you lots of  . Take time to grieve and be there for her family and her boys. We are all here to support you through this tragic time.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Just a little message for Tracey  

So sorry to hear such awful news, my heart goes out to you my love. We are all here for you whenever you need to talk, cry or scream. 

Saskia x


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

OMG OMG!!!        I still cant' believe it ....to scared to ring holly house.....it think I will need to pinch my self......xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Nicole
That is fantastic news, May you have a very healthy and happy pregnancy. You did it!!!!!!

Lins - Thinking of you today Honey. Hope you have been ok over the weekend.

Lots of Love 
Jaybxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning ladies 
hope everyone is ok?
has anyone heard form lindsey at all? was wondering how she is??
Congratualtions Nicole!!! happy 9 months xxxxxx

Becki [br]: 21 August 2006, 14:45:22Hello ladies

I have posted a message on the wanted/offered and sell topic
i am in desperate need of a massage couch if anyone who has one or know's someone who has one please PM me!

Becki

*edited by Mod[br]: 21 August 2006, 15:34:11Hi ladies

Is anyone going to the FF meeting in october??

Becki 
[br]: 21 August 2006, 19:51:42Ladies!!!!

Where are you all!!!

I hope everyone is ok!

Love 
Becki


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Not been online for a few days...have had cousin staying with me which was really chilled out..for those who remember I have been really worried about her as she has been through several crises recently but things are definitely on the right track for her now..

Today is our defrost day...later this afternoon HH will call and let us know if any of our last 4 donor embryo's have survived the thaw...so need much   that they will and go onto develop and grow for a transfer tommorow. I have managed to get a chest infection this week so am swigging down the benalyn to try and get rid of it by tommorrow..saw acupuncturist last night who thought wise not to go ahead with defrost today as body not in best condition but having started the treatment now we are going to finish it...am just resting today, staying in bed and having lots of vit c...(censored word sounds like odd)'s law tho isn't it!!

I see Lins hasn't posted so just to say she is okay..sadly her precious embies were lost to an early miscarriage (not ectopic) and so am sure you will want to send her your love and thoughts for when she feels able to post again.

JayB - thanks for your text last night...was well in the land of Nod so didn't reply back   Hope work is going okay...does it feel like you have never been away? Whatever happens with me, would be great to meet up whilst you still in C'ford on half days, maybe next week? How's it going with your house-guest?

Steph - how are the jabs going hun? Have you had first scan yet? Are you feeling okay or has the down-regging banshee woman made an appearance yet  ? Let us know how you are getting on..

Tracey - am so sorry to hear about your friend  ..can relate a little with my own experience of my friend Sarah, a single mum with 3 boys who has had recurring tumours on her liver (not in it thank goodness)..she is currently in remission but it has been a terrible time for all involved..hope you can find a way to honour your dear friend and hold in your heart how much she touched your life.

Becki - hi hun, isn't your appt at HH this week or am I  ? Hope you are well..

Nicole - haven't chatted with you much but congratulations on your bfp...Wishing you an uneventful rest of your pregnancy and a precious babe in arms very soon.

Panda - hi there! Hope you are coping with your iccy feelings and work is going okay..

Hi to Dannysgirl, Saskia and anyone else I've unintentionally missed...

Chat later..
Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Got back from Spain yesterday and have just been trying to catch up, so many things seem to have happened.

Lins - What can i say. I'm so sorry, your posts made me   Thinking of you loads and sending you lost of  

Mikeygirl - good to have you back. Really pleased to hear you're trying again. Hope everything goes really well today.

Nicole P - congratulations. Has it started to sink in yet.

Panda - Glad to hear things are still going well. I'm also really tired all the time. It wasnt too bad when i was on holiday as it was easy to fall asleep in the shade (couldnt stand to be in the sun for too long) but not sure how it will be when i go back to work. 

I've got my first scan at HH tomorrow. I still cant believe it so i think the reality will sink in then. Like i said I've been very tired and need the loo all the time. I havent been sick but have felt it on a couple of occasions.

best wishes

SG


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days, but just wanted to lie low.  Well the dream is all over for us.  Went back to HH on Monday for another blood test and a scan.  Daniel couldn't find anything in tubes or womb, told us to go home and be prepared to go straight into Southend hospital for surgery.  When we got in Flitz had phoned and said my levels had dropped from 252 on Friday to 5, so obviously I had miscarried.  I had been bleeding for 12 days, at times very heavy and the worst had been the first Sunday and then last Friday.  I have had tummy ache for the past two days but bleeding has all but stopped so I think it has all gone.
We are not going to try again I can't cope with the upset, (I might feel different in time) what will be will be.  
Anyway this weekend me and Mark are going to Wales to meet my new niece Alexa and then Mark is taking me away for a couple of days, just to be on our own.  Mark has come good and has been wonderfully supportive.

Mikeygirl and Becki, thanks for all your support, got everything crossed for you both.

If its ok, I would like to remain on this thread and 'chat' to you all, you have all been a tower of strength.

Nicole P - congratulations honey on your BFP

Everyone else - love and hugs to you all, I'll come back after my weekend away.  

Love to you all

Lindsey
xxxxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Lins,

Have a relaxing weekend away, you deserve it. It would be great to hear from you in the future so do keep in touch on this thread. Its thanks to you that I found it.
look after yourself

Love SG


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Lindsey

I've not posted on this thread before - I've been reading more than writing to be honest, but I just had to write to say how so very sorry I am to hear your news. 

Thinking of you all
Love Vix xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,
Well, I had to phone HH at 4.15 as was getting nervy they had forgotten to defrost (last time they rang before 2pm) and spoke with Nicola, new embryologist at HH (presumably replacing Karen) who was nice. 
Basically of our 4 embryo's - 2 survived; a 3cell and a 2cell. A 4cell and a 2cell didn't. So we have to tick-tock wait now till tomorrow morning to find out if that have started to divide and grow. ET is scheduled for 12.15 but they will ring 9ish...another sleepless nite with all me bits crossed!!!!!

*Lins - *Don't you even think of going anywhere hun...of course you can stay here to chat, we are here for you whenever you need to talk, cry, scream or laugh...whatever.
As I've said before, this weekend will be a mixture of happiness and tears so be gentle with yourself in Wales. Am pleased that you and your lovely Mark will then have some time together. Everything is so raw right now Lins and so some together time where you can begin the process of healing sounds absolutely right for you both..as you say, in time your feelings about trying again may change but for now just go with how you are feeling and know it's right because of that very fact..Thanks too for all your support these last few weeks Lins...feel I have made a good friend  So..big 's and talk soon...xxx

*SG-* Hiya - great to hear from you and that all is progressing well. Sounds like you had a much-needed holiday in the sun! Best of luck for tommorrow at HH, let us know how you get on...xxx

Hope everyone else is doing okay today?
Love to all 
Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning ladies

not been posting but have been reading. things have been hectic this end. a close friend of a friend died last wk age 46 leaving 4 children behind, funeral today which i'm not looking forward to.  this lass was at a bbq with us all 5-6wks ago!. plus i've had family over for V festival weekend, plus most of my colleagues are on hols, so am doing longer days covering for everyone (so much for resting).  anyhow i'm absolutely fine so no worries with me.

Lins, i am so very sorry to hear how things changed for you, its times like this ye wish there were magic words to make you better, but we all know there isn't.  thankfully yourself and Mark are sticking together on this, as often it can pull couples apart.  i know with each negative i got lower and lower so can't imagine how you must feel, but if its any consolation then at least ye know all your buddies are here for you.  may the next week or so bring you some healing time.  

Mikeygirl, gosh this cycle has gone fast,  delighted to hear 2 survived the thaw, fingers and bits crossed that you get a nice phone call this a.m. saying all is well.  hopefully you yourself will be ok  with the call and the ET and continue taking care of yourself

Panda hows your wind girl??

Becki have ye had your appt yet or is it any day now?

Nicole congrats on your bfp, and sg, good luck with scan, it is truly wonderous seeing the little one

Tracy, so sorry to hear your news, i know what ye mean about life being cruel  

Steph, good luck with this current cycle hope its going ok.  anyhow lassies thats it for now, heaps of warm cyber vibes on the way to all you lovely folk, all of whom have been or are going through tough times.  take care xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ya ladies!!

Sorry not had time to post but have been reading your messages!

Lindsey... i have sent you pm, no need to thank me! make sure you get plenty of R & R!! See you when you get home!

Mikeygirl... Hi ya hun, good to see you back!! Good luck for 2day!!!! sending you all my positive energy! My appt is on tuesday so getting excited now and nervous trying to think of all the questions to ask whilst im  there! any hints!!!

Collymags... hi ya hun, howw are you? hows the preganancy going? sorry to hear about your friend, you are in my prayers! Appt this tuesday! cant wait!

Sorry for those who i have missed but in a rush as want to go give my niece big hugs and kisses she with me for the day and going to spoil her!! but she is only 5 months cant really spoil her anyother way!!!

Love to you all!

Becki xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Morning All,

Mikeygirl - wishing you lots of luck for today. I'm sure those 2 little ones will be doing just fine.

Becki - great news about your app. I was so nervous at my first one that i think i forgot most of the questions i wanted to ask. Thankfully because we needed to have the screening tests we asked the nurse who did that. I think they explained it all so well that most things i might have asked were already covered. Anyway best of luck for that.

I've just got back form HH after my first scan. Everything is fine, the embryo is in the right place. we just about managed to see the heart beat so Daniel wants us to go back next week so we can see it clearer. I think its finally sunk in now.

take care all
Love SG


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

went for my scan today to see how follicles progressing - came crashing down to earth when only one was found after 6 days on maximum dose of stimms  

So IVF/ICSI has been abandoned and converted to IUI - will be injecting Ovitrelle this evening and then having another IUI Saturday morning.

Slowly getting my head around it after having had a good  when I got home - we are pretty gutted but trying to stay positive    

Sorry no personals as am feeling low - sorry for being self-absorbed and will do some next time  

Lots of love

Steph xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

Steph - am sending you hugest  's...you must have been devastated to hear the news..I admire you so much for still moving forward with IUI and am sending you all the    I can get to Waltham Abbey before Saturday...you and P are SO in my thoughts and prayers hun and am here if you need anything whilst we wait together...xxx

Collymaggs - great to hear your pg update and that you are well...although terrible news about your friend..hope you were able to honour her specialness to you today and that the funeral passed peacefully... 's to you too xxx

SG - glad all went well today...such a relief knowing that your precious wee thing is in the right place and hoping that you will be able to see a strong heartbeat much more clearly next week. Enjoy every minute..xxx

Becki - gosh, tuesday, that has come round..will pm you with some possible questions you may want to consider..Have a lovely day with your neice xxx

Well, my news...had embryo transfer this morning..2 embies put back which had shown overnight growth and division after being defrosted yesterday..so now have to wait till Sept 4th to test   In the meantime I am going to chill chill chill out, read books, sleep lots and generally be a lazy mare without guilt    It's our wedding anniversay of 7 years on monday and M has booked a table at Masons 2 so will have that to look forward too..Even though success rate is still only 15% we are both feeling positive and know that we have given it our best shot..just pleased that we are still in it to win it!!

So, better go and rest up a bit now but chat soon..
Love to everyone, lins, jayb, dannysgirl, panda and anyone I've missed..
Mikeygirl xxxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya ladies!

hope all well this evening!

Mikeygirl... wil await your pm, thankyou and sending you all my positive energy and keeping everything crossed for you!

Love 
Becki xxxxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

Just a little note to say hello to you all,

Lins- was so sorry to hear your news, enjoy your time away for now and take some "you" time 

Mikeygirl- Wishing you lots of luck and   vibes for the next few weeks, looking at what you have been through I admire your courage and strength, a lesson to us all! 

Becki- Hope you had a great time with your niece, how are you getting on with the fundraising ideas? If I don't chat to you in the mean time, good luck for tuesday babe, let us know how you get on... 

Stephjoy- I'm wishing you all the luck in the world for your IUI 

Collymags- sorry to hear you too have sad news, sending you a warm  

Also a big hello to everyone else: sg, VictoriaN, jayb, panda, nicole P,Tracey, Ella and anyone else I may have missed, Sending you all lots of   and   

I am still waiting to start my first unmedicated IUI at HH next month, its the waiting that is driving me slowly very   , but I am trying very hard to be patient  

Chat to you all again very soon,

Saskia x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry not posted for a while been busy at work and sleeping lots!

Lins - I am sooo sorry to hear your news.  I am not as good as Mikeygirl with words but just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and your DH and you get as much R&R this weekend as you can.  

Mikeygirl - you are one amazing woman!  You know what to say to everyone, whilst dealing with your own situation!  Congrats on the embies on board and I have everything crossed for you for 4th September xxxx

Saskia - Hi!  Its the whole madness of this game, the waiting!  Good luck for next month xxx

Steph - sorry to hear you news hon.  You cry as feel sorry for yourself as much as possible, we are hear for you to rant and rave at anytime xxx

SG - excellent news re you first scan.  You must have been there around the same time as me yesterday, I was scanned at 11am. xxx

Becki - good luck with your appt on Tuesday xxx

Collymags - Wind is still there mate!  Not too bad as I got some Windeaze to make me burp it up!

Anyway I had my 10 week scan yesterday.  Had a real scare Weds night though.  Went to the loo at about 945pm and thought I wanted to poo   (been having problems, bowels are really sluggish) wiped myself and found a huge clot and blood in the loo... called DH up to have a look and he went all woosy and had to lay down   He is so not funny like that.  So there I was standing there in the bathroom knickers round my ankles studying hte clot to see if there was anything in it, which there wasn't and asking DH if he was alright!    Spoke to my Mum and we agreed that cos it was really dark almost black that it must be old and to leave it for an hour or so and see what happens.  If it got worse would go to EPU if it didn't would wait until scan at 11am.  Whacked a pad on and went to lay down and got up for the loo half hour later and there was just a little bit more and then, heavens knows how, I went to sleep.  Woke up several times in the night and there was nothing new on the pad just renmants when I wiped.  Got up normal time and had breakfast, went for my morning toilet and cos I had pushed there was another clot.  Rang the fertility clinic when they opened at 9 and spoke to a nurse.  She said that it even though it sounded awful to me it didn't sound that bad to her as it was old blood and to come in at 11am as normal so they could check me over.  Also rang my mate who's a midwife and she said the same thing.

So my scan, I'd been really looking forward to it all week and was now dreading it but there they were two fully formed human beans with arms and legs waving like mad!  One is 3.5cm to which the consultant said "Oh he's a big fella" and the other one is 3.1cm, they were both very healthy looking and breakdancing like mad, the smaller one even span round nearly 360 degrees!  its AMAZING!!  Anyway he said the reason he thought I bled is because a small section of one of the placenta's is over the opening to my cervix and as its all connected down there where I had strained to go to the loo it had made it bleed a bit but the placenta should move out of the way when my uterus rises into the abdomen in a week or so.  My friend confirmed this too and said that its fairly common in the first trimester.  She said that if it doesn't move, that's it, no sex for the rest of my pregnancy, and its called placenta previa so will defo have to have c-section!  But said she not to worry cos generally it all moves!


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh Panda...you and you poo stories!!!! Seriously tho', it must have been a real frightening experience (typical dh's needing to be looked after..how is he going to cope at the birth    bless him!!) and I am relieved that you have had an explanation as to what is happening down there...I've heard of placenta previa before and will keep fingers crossed that it moves upward in the next week or so...a Panda starved of   for the next 6 months would not be a happy Panda, would she    ?!?!?!?
Your scan sounds amazing too...a great relief to see all those arms and legs moving around...could you see between the legs at this stage   ..
Sounds like you need a relaxing weekend hun so hope you've got one planned..
Take care hun
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi mikeygirl 

I know, I'm sorry - the conversations I have with friends and family always seems to come back to poo - we are obsessed with healthy bowels!

DH has actually been at the birth of his two girls from his first marriage and was down the "business" end and was fine - he never ever goes funny over the sight of blood - dunno what was the matter with him  

My friend the midwife did ask me when I rang her yesterday morning whether we had had sex the night before and I just laughed.  DH has an infection in his left testicle and I feel like rubbish - its the last thing on my mind at the moment!  

No nothing between the legs at the moment as they are still tiny - you can't really tell until 20 weeks I think.  Anyway we don't want to know what sex they are - it adds to the fun even more....

I have nothing planned this weekend, spent most of today asleep, catching up from the last two weeks at work I think.  Tomorrow morning am popping to Romford with Mum to go to Hennes as apparently they do good cheap maternity clothes as I am now "in between" and my work skirts are getting too tight and that's about it.  Poor DH is working all weekend and BH Monday so I plan to do as much sleeping and eating as possible!

You take it easy too - I want those embies of yours to get stuck in and start growing


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Not been aroundmuch this week first full week back and been very tired so pleased we have a long weekend ahead.

Mikeygirl - I can not tell you how I felt reading the text that the two embies had divided. I too didn't sleep well that night and you were the first thing I thought about when I woke up. Sending you lots of sticky vibes. Have a lovely wedding anniversary and meal. Make the most of it as you will hopefully need babysitters to go out on the next one. I am praying so hard that you both get your little miracle/s. Take it easy hun.

Lins - my heart goes out to you and your DH, I am so sorry for you guys. Please stay on here whatever you both decide to do longterm where are all still here for you.

Vix - Welcome to the Mad house  , How far into tx are you. All the best.

Collymags - so sorry to hear about your friend it must have been such a shock. The Barb e que will hold a lot of special memories for you. On a happier note so please all is well with you and your little one.

Becki - Hope you had a lovely day with your neice, she looks gorgeous. All the best for next week.

SG -  Pleased scan went well and you have have a stronger heartbeat next week.

Stephjoy - What a disappointment for you hun I am so sorry you are feeling so low, we are all here for you. Thinking of you today. I hope you get your miracle too.

Panda - You do make me laugh over the poo thing. No laughing matter with your scare. Sooo pleased your scan went well maybe you have one blue and one pink a dancer and a footballer  . Take care hun. Can you imagine what that is going to feel like when they are bigger and stronger. The world cup and the Nutcracker going on in there   . What a lovely thought.

Well I had better go off to acupuncture this morning. They have just phoned to say I shall be treated by a Professor today who has come to the practice and for no extra cost. Sounds good to me. Have a good weekend. Hope it stops raining.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Mikeygirl - fantastic news about the 2 embryos dividing. It sounds like they have a good chance. Just get lots of rest now and fingers crossed for 4th Sept. Also have a wonderful wedding anniversary.

Panda - It sounds like you had quite a scare. Great to hear they are both ok and waving at you, what a fantastic experience. I was there at 9:45am so probably just missed you.

Jayb - hope you enjoyed your acupuncture, I used to really look forward to my sessions.

Saskia - Hang on in there it wont be long now.

Stephjoy - Sending you lots of   and   for the IUI.

Went to tell my GP yesterday, what a strange experience that was!! When i told him he didnt say anything and wondered what i was doing there. When I explained it was IVF, as he didnt have my notes out   he looked even more confused and then started to go on about the risk of Downs at my age, just what i wanted to hear. Anyway i got a referral to the hospital so hopefully the midwife will be better. Felt very sorry for others who go there who dont have the support I'm getting from HH. 

Have a good weekend everyone

Love SG


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope you are enjoying the start of the bank holiday weekend...where is the sun

Steph - hope that your IUI went well this morning..we can stop each other going   whilst waiting 'eh! Sending you big  and lots of    xxx

SG - There is nothing worse than GP's who don't bother to read your notes, is there? Grrrr...At least you have your hospital referral now and he won't be responsible for you and your baby's ongoing care..xxx

Panda - Hope you got some nice cheapy maternity clothes in Romford..sleeping and eating all weekend - sounds just like me! Enjoy mate xxx

JayB - How was the prof Hope you are doing okay hun and will have some time with M over the bank hols...xxx

Well, my embies are 5 days old now and I am bloated out like a balloon from all the cyclogest. Had achey tum, like I need to you know what (yes you do, Panda!) since yesterday evening...never thought I would wish to be back on the gestone jabs but I so do..not really doing much here, trying to relax, just reading and watching dvd's (West Wing Series 4) but am a bit paranoid about the achey-ness :-

Oh the joys of waiting, tick tock tick tock...
Happy Bank hols to all...
Love Mikeygirl xxxxxxxx[br]: 26/08/06, 17:02Hi Gals,
Well, it's pretty quiet round here this weekend 'eh? Hope you are all out enjoying yourselves..Me and dh have just come back from an anniversary brekki at Hanningfield Reservoir...had full cooked veggie extravaganza with side order of bacon for protein, 3 slices of toast and 2 mugs of peppermint tea...ate more fat than I have in the last 3 months put togther but hopefully will give embies a big energy/growth boost   
No real pg symptoms to report although so so bloated from the cyclogest 3xday...still hopeful but just want to know now...suppose the result will be in by this time next week 

Anyways, M and I are going to watch the DVD - "16 Blocks" in a mo but just wanted to post a quick message to Becki to say I am sorry that I haven't got back to you with that list for tommorrow hun, they have not replied to me from the other site yet, which I have to say isn't like them usually, but anyways..

The 3 consultants at HH are all good..William and Michael are my personal faves and certainly if you have William, he will write a lot of things down in the consultation for you to take away..I would take a notebook with you and don't be afraid to write things down during the time you have. Also, as you say, having some questions relating to your own personal situation already written down is ALWAYS a good idea..none of the consultants will feel worried by this (as is sometimes the case with other doctors in my experience) and would prefer you to share your questions and concerns. Becki, forgive me but I am not really sure as to your history but I think you would need to be finding out general stuff like...
what tests you have had previously...how do the results look to HH? 
would they recommend any further investigations before treatment and if so what and why? 
anything else required to prepare before starting treatment?
what treatment options e.g. iui/ivf might be available for you?
if you are looking to IVF...what protocol (short or long) would they recommend and why? what exactly would the protocol involve?
any donor issues? information about that?
when could you look to start treatment?

Sorry again Becki that it is just my initial thoughts...maybe other ladies will come along later and add anything obvious I've missed especially relevant to your specific situation..

Goes without saying that I wish you all the very best of luck for tommorrow and look forward to hearing all about it when you have time to post..

Love to all...talk soon
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Mikeygirl - Glad you had a good breakfast, I'm sure your embryos enjoys the protein. Take care.

Becki - good luck for tomorrow. Hope you can start your treatment soon.

Well hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend. I've started to sned myself   thinking about why they want to see me for another scan this week when we could see a heart beat at 7 weeks. Daniel said it was to reassure us but at the moment it doesnt feel that way. Has this happened to anyone else?

Love SG


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

SG - I had a scan at 5 weeks and 6 days and then another at 7 weeks 1 day - i didn't think to ask why - was just glad to see the babies again - oh and this one will cost you £115!

Mikeygirl - I got a really nice black skirt in H&M - their stuff is very reasonable - its a jersey knee length full skirt with a nice deep preggie band, a little bit big but I know I am gonna live in it - I then just got a selection of tops in Primark in the next size up to normal.  I now have 2 pairs of trouses, 1 pair of cullottes and a skirt so think I need another skirt and a dress and that will do me for work - I'm fed up with it being a fashion show and its too expensive to buy loads of stuff to wear for 6 months! Need some jeans and combats for weekends though but am trying to wait a bit longer for them. I've done nothing else this weekend apart from a bit of ironing and a bit of tidying indoors and eating and sleeping and feel really well rested for it.  Until I go back to work tomorrow


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Panda,

Thanks for message re scan. I just think I'm going   at the moment, i seem to worry about lots of things. I expected to pay for the first scan so am not surprised about the cost.
Glad you found some nice maternity clothes, I will try H&M in Romford when i need some.

best wishes

SG


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Mikeygirl - been thinking about you both loads over the weekend breakfast sounded yummy. Pleased to hear you are just chillin.

Sg - all the best for the scan hun I am sure everything will be just fine.

Panda - pleased to hear not a smock or pair of dungarees in sight. Alway remember my neighbour 18 years ago now in dungarees and smock dresses, tents are for camping not beautiful pregnant women  .

Becki - all the best for today hun. They will make you feel at ease and if it is william he is even lovelier. Look forward to hearing when you start tx.

Steph - was thinking about you on Saturday hope all went well and you and Mikeygirl can both go mad together on the 2ww.

Proud mummy speech coming up now. My loveable labrador and I went to a dog show on Saturday and went in for a Good citizen bronze award that he has been training for at his dog training classes and I am very pleased to say he has passed. Came home with tails wagging with a certificate and a nice green rosette. Had a lovely photo done a the show as well. Brought him a new bed and toy for doing so well.
Well not much else to report, except to say that none of you seem to be going on the holly house meet thread and I have taken over the arranging from Tracey so lets get some ideas going, where and when you would like to go. .

Hi to Collymags, dannysgirl, Vix, lins, saskia, Nicole P and anyone else I have forgotten.

Home for one more day and then back to work.

Take Care
Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well, just read all the posts.

Mikeygirl - hope you and Mike enjoyed your evening last night.  Hope you are feeling better today and still taking it easy.

Becki - hope all went well today, when can you start and who did you see?

Panda - you are right to get HH to check things out for you, it can be scary.
Sounds like your two are going to be lively.  

SG - glad your scan went well.

Hi and love to everyone else

Well Mark and I had a lovely weekend, we went to Haverfordwest in Wales to meet my niece Alexa (Lexie) she is just beautiful, we arrived at 1pm on Saturday and my brother handed her over and I gave her back the next day.  She is so beautiful.  She is 2 weeks old today.  I was very stressed during the drive there, but once I saw her all my fears went.  We have decided to try Clomid next year.  I can't afford ICSI again, and I can't go through all the emotional stress.  I didn't try it previously because my GP said of was at a higher risk of an ectopic, well after the last week I'm prepared to take that risk.  I'll give myself until the new year to fully recover emotionally and physically from all this and give myself time to settle into my new job.

We then spent a couple of days on our own and had a lovely time. 

Well Love and best wishes to everyone    

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

afternoon all

Lins, i think you need applauding big time. its a brave thing to say enough at the moment and give ourselves time to recover emtionally, mentally and physically.  its often easier to just keep going and going even though the knock on effect on ourselves and our relationships is tough. i bet its probably like a huge weight lifted off your shoulders knowing you're not jumping straight back on the roller coaster.  obviously it goes without saying that it means its easy for you, and nobody would suggest that, and it must be heart breaking to have touched the dream as such only for it to slip away.  but you know as most of us here do, that time definetly eases our devastation and pain.  so lass may you well enjoy this time, not being confined to schedules etc, and before ye start on clomid. 

Panda,  your shopping trip definetly sounded productive. i had a quick browse in chelmsford on saturday and all i could find was redherring in debenhams and mothercare, not much selection in either.  will be up romford way friday so will have a nose, 

Jaybe, sounds like your lab. is very good indeedy, mind you they are such gentle creatures. i have 2 black ones by my feet as i type. one old girl (13) absolute gentle giant, and young lad of (5) who's a softee

SG, i know what ye mean about gp's. i was asked why i was on progesterone (like dah! read the letters which are on the computer) and straight away she kept on about me being high risk, no sens of congrats or reassurance.  i'd 2 scans at hh once i got the bfp both of which i'd to pay for (think it was because it was natural not tx). still in the large scheme of things its a drop in the ocean, plus just so reassuring. good luck with yours this wk hope it reassures you.

Mikeygirl, did you get to Masons too,  we went during the first week it opened with girlies from work and had nice food and good laugh.  just think you're over half way through the dreaded 2ww my fingers and toes are crossed for ye hun, may this be the time where your dream comes through      

Becki hope you'd a successful consult today, await to hear your news. 

warm wishes and hellos to the rest of the gang.

well i have to say thursday's funeral was really tough, particularly watching her 4 children, 2 of which were extremely brave and did some of the prayers in the church. unfortunately i'd to go to work immediately afterwards which was tough. anyhow on a lighter note on saturday i went to a 50th birthday, and a lot of the extended gang of mates were only finding out our news then. so there was heaps of hugs, kisses and tremendous well wishes, it really was uplifting for folk to be so overjoyed at our news.  mind you when folk started either rubbing my tum or singing into it(the drunken lot) i had to laugh, thinking its just fat as our babe is probably now only about 3-4inches and pretty low down i should think.  well folk thats it for now,  think its time for a lie down, still have huge fatigue thats supposed to have gone(according to the book!!)  take care all


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

A quick question for you all.

Are any of you having acupunture from the lady that lives down Queens Road? It's just that I wondered if she was on holiday as I have left 2 messages in the past 3 weeks and nobody has come back to me. I hope to start my first treatment at HH in a few weeks and need to get this sorted out before then.

Many thanks

Heidi


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ya ladies!!!


Well what an eventfall day yesterday!! i will do a few P m Then will tell all!!!


Collymags!! hi ya hun! thank you for your support yesterday, im sorry to hear about your friend and i feel for you going back to work straight after! remember we always here for you if you need to let of steam>

Lindsey... its great to see you back hun! i have sent you an I m. Glad you had a lovely weekend! 

Jay b thanks for your post! your dogs sound adorable! i just had puppies so i have 5 dogs in the house at the moment they like my kiddies!

sg thank u for your post 

Mikey girl... thankyou so much for the list of questions sorry didnt reply sooner, i hope you enjoyed your anniversary! and got lots of R & R from your DH

SO yesterday!!! 


We got to HH at 12 had a good talk on way up there! felt like we were at our first day of school! but of course everyone so nice and made us feel at home completely! 
D F had to produce a   sample so completely got stage fright!! bless him he was so  
But all came back excellent so very very happy about that! 
We saw Daniel, was very nice and explained everything in great detail! we are supposed to go straight to IVF but, daniel rang, andy and they are giving us 3 goes at IUI and 1 go at IVF so we get 4 goes at having our own little     so we were like this yesterday all round HH!                we looked   
we are so lucky and appreciate everything given to us! I am going to HH next wednesday at 2.30 for the injection teach then i start, we so excited. 
I just want to say thankyou to everyone who gave me advice and listened to me ranting on! 
I hope everyone is doing really well! and sending all my       to you! 

So all on to the next journey!!!

Love Becki


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

Am really stressed right now having had the worst afternoon!!!

Went to HH this morning for my progesterone level check..saw Sarah who I think is fab...when she pulled the needle out of my arm, she had hit a squirting vein...blood everywhere, looked like Freddy Kreuger had stopped for a cuppa..felt quite feint but after 10 mins was fine..MIL/FIL had driven me to HH bless 'em cos they know I have this 'thing' about not driving in my 2ww's. Anyway, we then went to Sainsbury's on the way home for some lunch and to pick up some food bits and then they dropped me back home...was ready for a nice long nap (as has been my afternoon pattern since ET)..

Thought I would just put a bag of rubbish in the wheelie bin before my snooze..opened the bin and no word of a lie there were ZILLIONS OF MAGGOTTS everywhere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Some b-animal must have gotten in the bin and torn all the bags as they were all open and all the stuff out..couldn't leave it for dh (cos of his disability) so have spent the last 2+ hours sorting it out myself..if anyone has ever tried to get rubbish out of the bottom of the wheelie bin you will know it is b-hard..Had to tip it over and hold it whilst reaching in..put boiling water as many maggotts as possible crawling up the sides but then just had to reach in with my gloves and get it all out..got so stressed that I phoned the council who said to pour hot water in the bin and then let this go down the drain..realised the pavement drain was in front of neighbours house 3 doors away so wheeled it over and started pouring it in. She came rushing it out and gave me a right mouthful! I apologised and said that I would clean it all up, which I did with 6 more trips with buckets of boiling water and eco-friendly detergent and a brush..the road is now b-cleaner than it ever was before..I rebagged all the rubbish in about 6-layer strong bags so that there is no way the maggots that were not killed by the boiling water will get out of them! 

Cos this took over 2hrs, I missed doing my cyclogest on time by 1.5hrs and all that bloody reaching and lifting...have made such an effort NOT to do any of that since ET and now just feel it's all wasted and I have well and truly dislodged whatever chances I had which were minimal to start with. All down there just feels so strained..can't even have a hot bath so have had a quick wash down shower....Feeling so cr*p, could just   

HH won't know Progesterone level result till 8 tonight so hoping it's okay cos god knows who I will get to do a gestone jab at that time..

Sorry for the me post lovely chums...will do personals later save to say Becki, am soooooooo chuffed for you honey!!

Love to all
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Afternoon All,

Mikeygirl - Oh it sounds like a horrid afternoon    Hope you get good news form HH tonight. Just make sure you rest for the rest of the afternoon. I think most of us do too much at some stage or another and embryos manage to hang on in there so am sending you lots of   cos its been a bad afternoon and     for the little ones.

Becki - Glad all went well at HH. Starting your injections next week is excellent news after your long wait. Also fab news about the 4 goes.

Lins - I agree with Collymags and think you are one brave and wise woman for allowing yourself time to recover  before starting the clomid. I think once you're into fertility treatment it takes real guts to stand back from it for a while so try to get some relaxation in the mean time. take care of yourself.

hope everyone else is ok.

love SG


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, my bad afternoon didn't get better. 

Got call from my Linda at 9.30 last night to say progesterone levels were half of what expect at this time!!! Need to have the gestone injections daily as well as cyclogest to try and recover level up to where it should be..although god knows what the impact has been already   My friend, bless her when I phoned told me to come straight over and she did it for me. Added worry now alongside the fact that this morning have even more pre-AF CM (sorry tmi I know) so feeling pretty   wobbly again today.. 

But, and this is the best bit...the maggots returned..what an idiot I was for cleaning out the bin etc yesterday and just rebagging the rubbish and putting it back (helloooo?!?).....well this morning at 6, checked to see all okay and of course there were maggots everywhere..not as many as yesterday but all over the bags and in the bin...so I cleaned it again, rebagged the rubbish again and taken them to the rubbish tip...so have gone against my 'thing' about driving in the 2ww anyway...spose with everything else, I shouldn't worry 'eh! 

Sorry for another me-post...

Lins - thanks for the pm - will reply now  

Becki - am chuffed to bits about your four goes and that you are getting started so soon..can understand why you were   yesterday! Goes without saying that sending you lots of     and we will all be here to support you through it!

Pancake - hi there, I think Lins may have used that acupuncturist, maybe you could pm her? Best of luck for when your tx starts..

Well, not doing much this afternoon except trying to chill out a bit.. 

Chat later chums
Love Mikeygirl xx




A x


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Afternoon ladies

Hope you don't mind me dropping in, I'm after some advice from you ladies.
We're now recovering after a very brief BFP. To cut a long story short, we had 3 strong bfp's on Tuesday (testing day) and I started bleeding Tuesday night. Had another BFP yesterday morning but slightly fainter which Linda said is not such good news, but to test again at the weekend just to make sure.
So now we're resigned to the fact that our two little ones are no more. 

Has anyone else bled quite badly after treatment, my period is normally 2-3 days max with Day 1 being the heaviest but I've never bled this heavily before.
Have any of you gone on to have a bfp naturally, or if not how long before you started treatment again?

Mikeygirl, hope you've now got your head out of the bin and banished the maggots once and for all and are now taking it easy. Hope the gestone injections do their job

Becki, pleased that you've got 4 goes, lets hope it happens first time.

And a huge hug to everyone else

Vix x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Mikey girl - Oh honey you poor thing sending you lots and lots of . Bl---dy maggots we have had that trouble this year aswell. Any other problems and I can call round after work. Please feel free to do that I don't wan't you to get upset and worry.

Lots of Love and sticky vibes to your little ones.
Jaybxx[br]: August 31, 2006, 01:39:56 PMHi Vix

Sorry to hear your news, I have bled heavily after both my treatments, especially after my very early m/c. Have HH done a blood test for you to measure your levels?

Jaybxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Jayb
I was supposed to have a blood test this morning to test levels but we didn't really think it would be worth it after having a conversation with Linda as she said the faint line was pretty bad news.

Do you think it might be worth it then?
Vix x


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry I'm not feeling much like personals today. Just to let you know that my scan today showed that i have lost the little one. It had grown but had no heartbeat. I now just have to wait for the m/c which hopefully will be quick.
Feeling like my whole world has collapsed and cant stop   Due to go back to work on Monday HH will give me a certificate but said it might be best if i can try to get as many things back to normal as possible.
Best wishes to all of you, everyone has been fantastic and given me so much support. We will try again so i will be back on the thread.
take care
Love SG


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Sg i am so sorry hun, words cant be any comfort right now! but just no we are always here for you. Please stay in touch. 
Have a lot of R&R with your DH. Once again i am sorry sending you all my love and hugs 

Love becki
xxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,

sg- I am so sorry to hear your news you must be devastated. Sending you a massive   , I know this doesn't make things better but you know where we all are if you need to talk

mikeygirl- It sounds like you need to put your feet up now and if the maggots show their faces again, then let all your FF's know and we will come and get rid of them for you!   Make sure you take some time to relax, sending you lots of    

VictoriaN- Also sending you lots of         and a big   . I know it might look bleak right now but remember we are all here for you  

Becki- thats great news! 4 goes!      Glad all went well for you on the day. We also saw Daniel on our first appointment, he was excellent and explained things so well. We are also having IUI as you know so can't wait to have a buddy! (Although no drugs for me this time) Good luck on wednesday for your injections!    

Pancake- I see an acupunturist in Loughton who has had lots of experience with IVF patients, let me know if you need a contact number  

Hello to Lins, Jayb, Collymags, Panda, Steph, Vix and anyone else I have not mentioned   I hope you are all well.

Well things for me have finally started to happen! AT LAST! I have finally got the old   and so today I called HH and have booked in for first scan next thursday. Its great now to know that I have a plan as I've been feeling as if I'm in limbo to some degree  but now I feel ok!  

Will chat to you all again soon 

saskia xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Sg   My heart goes out to you hun I am so very sorry. Life is so very cruel. Bless your little angel. We are all here for you.

Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Dearest SG,

I am so sorry that this has happened to your precious little one..  with you and sending prayers for your angel.
Words are inadequate but know that I am holding you real close in your sadness right now and wish you strength to get through the coming days.
Take the sicknote SG, as a backup...you don't need any other worries, just to focus on you and your dh for a while...give yourself time to grieve and heal in whatever way you need.
Please keep in touch, some of us have been where you are now and we are all here for you whenever you need us.
Gentle hugs and much love 
Mikeygirl xxxxxx[br]: 31/08/06, 17:31Dear Vix,
Not sure we've really chatted before but just wanted to send you a hug as just read your message down the thread..
Although some women do have some bleeding with a bfp and the pregnancy continues, usually this will not be a 'heavy' bleed so from what you and Linda say it sounds like you are having an early m/c  but I still would test again at the weekend with a hpt..if you are still showing a positive test by monday, I would phone Linda back and discuss it with her again..The mixture of different drugs we take in IVF often do strange things to our AF cycles so please don't panic if AF stays for longer than your normal 3 days...this is quite normal. You may find (or not) that your next cycle is delayed as well... 
HH and most other clinics usually like you wait 2-3 AF cycles before starting again..this is to give your body time to recover from the drugs and also to allow yourself to prepare again emotionally.
You will be in my thoughts and prayers this weekend Vix,
Love Mikeygirl xxxx[br]: 31/08/06, 17:43

Saskia - fantastic news about your scan next thurs...bet you have never been so pleased to see the old witch arrive!! Will be looking out for all your updates! 

*ALSO... * 
Just wanted to say thanks to you all for your support...I am over my self-pity now and have got myself together..hearing such sad news from my lovely chums today has given me a reality check about my blessings..

Love to all
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Aich (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi,

Have been lurking for a while but not posting. I am a bit of an oldy from HH, dating back to April 2002!

All week i have been reading your sad news and just wanted to offer my support to anyone who is or has suffered early m/c. Having suffered from infertilty for years only to conceive and m/c has been truly awful. I remember my 1st HH IVF, and getting the positive, and even waiting till 7 weeks for the scan so there was no ifs and buts over heart beats. I remember sitting there watching that bloomin fish tank before the scan and the exact date, and worse the awful silence before michael broke the news. feeling like a fraud for ever believing that i was pg. 

My words of help are that time is a great healer and also channeling energy into positive actions. for me i needed to have tests as it was happening more than once, so took myself via referral to St marys paddington and then at my request to liverpool womens. Nothing was found, but at least i knew what i didn't have. Eventually as you can see from my profile i realised I had high killer cells and with IVIG had my boys-still can't quite believe it now. however i was about to try surrogacy with my sister and by chance the killer cell issue came up so pursued that route. I suppose what i would like to say is that there is always hope, it is just that for some of us the road is not going to be easy, but you have to hang in there, and take time, talk, whatever it takes. there are so many different ladies on the thread/board and this treatment is so emotional, and when needed I have had loads of support. Over time I have seen ladies who had trt with me that was negative or m/c who are now holding their babies, I hope that for you all.

Please please mail me if anyone wants to talk,

Good luck everyone,

Much love


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Just wanted to say thanks for all your kind thoughts, it means a lot. I will keep in touch as i will be going back for another cycle when i'm ready.
best wishes
SG


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

SG - Honey I am really sorry to hear your news and you are in my thoughts right now.  Take the sick note and take some YOU time, don't worry about work for a few days.  Yes getting back to normal is supposed to help but you need a few days to grieve x  

Hi Tracey, Jayb, Becki, Collymags, Pancake and Aich - hope your doing ok x

Mikeygirl - hope your feeling better now - bloody maggots, how awful - I think thought the second time I would have left them for the bin men to deal with - they are so gross I don't know how you managed to stick your arm right down a wheelie bin full of them - WELL DONE.

Saskia - excellent news hon - good luck for your cycle and scan next Thursday  

Vix - I am sorry I can't offer any insights or help but just wanted to saying hi and that I am thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that everything turns out ok for you x

Lins - last but no means least - I'm glad you had a nice relaxing weekend away and hope that things aren't so raw for you now.  Sending you lots of   and 

Well surprise, surprise I haven't been to work since Wednesday again!  Went in Tuesday and was fine, Wednesday woke up and it was like someone had switched the light back on - I felt really good almost, normal, whatever that is    Got to work, went to the loo and found another clot - albeit tiny - about half a penny's worth - so thought I should ring my midwife and let her know - she told me to go straight home and rest and that I probably needed another scan and that I would have to go to A&E and they would fast-track me up to the EPU (where I spent 8 days when I had OHSS).  I mentioned that I had spent the time in teh EPU in July and she said to call them direct and maybe could bypass A&E and all that rigmarole.  So that's what I did and spoke to someone who was really rude and told me they had no scan appts until Weds 6th - that's this Wed's coming - a whole week.  I asked the lady what I was supposed to do and she said "Not a lot you can do, if you are going to miscarry, you are going to miscarry whether you have a scan or not".  F***ing Cow     I could have gone down there and smacked her one.  So I thanked her ever so sarcastically for her "help" and put the phone down.  Had a good cry - frustration mostly and pulled myself together and took my Mum to Unico's in Woodford (near the station) for lunch - was yummy.  

To be honest I think the midwife scared me and made me panic.  I wasn't going to call as had been told by Daniel that the placenta of 1 baby is lying a tad low and it would probably move when uterus goes up into abdomen but I could spot/bleed on and off and Daniel was so nonplussed about it that it really didn't seem like a problem at the moment unless it stayed there all pregnancy.  It was the tiniest teeniest bit of blood and I have not had a thing since.  In fact I actually think my uterus has gone up into my abdomen already cos I don't feel so much pressure down below, I'm not peeing as much AND I can go to the toilet (number 2) normally again!  Oh well I have my 12 week dating and nuchal scan next Weds so will let you all know.

Sorry I've waffled again!  Oh I must just tell you - have any of you read a book called the Baby Trail by Sinead Moriarty?  Its a fictional story about a couple trying for a baby and is very funny - I read it in two sittings - you should read it.

Have great weekends everyone - I am off to buy material and paint and accessories for our living room tomorrow which DH is going to decorate on his week off next week.  I love it when I'm given some money and told to go spend it - happily my dear, happily


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

SG, oh lass, i tell ye my heart dropped hearing your news, warm thoughts and hugs on the way to you through cyberspace (keep your eye out for them). I think a cert is a really good and necessary thing for you right now.  these certs are just for physical illness, but for emotional/psychological and boy do ye need if for that (if you're anything like me). have some lovely you/us time with no ivf regimes to get in the way

VictoriaN, sorry to hear your news too last,  i tell this whole business is cruel, hope things get easier with time.

Panda, 'cor girl, you've not been very lucky eh! i'd end up being a nervous wreck if it kept happening to me.  i do so hope things settle down for ye. 

Becki, glad to hear things went well at HH

Tracey hope things are getting easier for you at home, it just goes to show what a supportive network this is. despite your home probs. you're still coming on here to support others. 

Mikeygirl, see ye tomorrow.  Lins, Jayb, and everyon else, hope all is well

Pancake will pm you

all well this end. except being plagued with carpal tunnel symptoms in rt hand waking with numb fingers and feel like somebody is permanently gripping my wrist really really tightly all day, bummer but sure!!!,  seemingly it goes after the birth in most cases, here's hoping.  have now started looking at maternity wear did Romford and Lakeside(for my penance ) yesterday.  its weird ye forget things are different because all is well, yet by the end of the day my ankles were swollen big time (normally that'd never happen).  had lovely meal in County hotel  (Chelmsford) last night for dp's mothers birthday.  tomorrow we're at a friends garden party for the afternoon. and tuesday its dp's birthday, so have booked the bear in stock(hope its good).  so very sociable time indeed.  plus hoping to book a holiday have time off from the 8th,  i know its only days away, but myself and himself pretty laid back and do things at the last minute.  anyway girlies, hope you all have a nice weekend.  take care xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Sg - I agree with the others have that certificate. What is normal whn you are going through such an emotional time. You are in my thoughts.

Collymags - pleased to hear you are doing ok and having such a social life, sorry to hear about the carpal tunnels and swollen the joys of being pregnant.

Lins - hi to you, hope you are doing ok and next week is not to stressful going back to work.

Vix - Thinking of you, how are you doing now?

Panda - Those little ones certainly seem to be causing havoc, so pleased things are ok. As for that woman what an unsensitive *****, people like that shouldn't be allowed to work in such a sensitive area. You did the right thing and rose above it. Well done and all the best for the scan how exciting.

Aich - thank you for your post, I am so pleased HH brought your dream two smashing boys who look like a lot of fun.

Tracey - Pleased to see you back. Take Care

Saskia - so pleased the old witch has arrived, I always think it is weird at these times that we look forward to her arriving when normally she is the last thing we wan't to see. All the best to you.

Becki Hi to you, hope you are ok.

And lastly to my dear friend Mikeygirl - Honey I am praying so hard that your little ones have stayed tucked up with mummy, I am off Monday waiting in for Washing machine and dishwasher. I hope you are both blessed with your much wanted BFP.

As for me well 2nd full week back at work, everything ok apart from this raging tooth ache but not long now and hopefully all will be sorted, can't wait. My friend brought me some clove oil which has helped but if you get it on your tongue it goes all numb, very strange feeling. Not much going on this weekend, chillin and housework whooppee.

Take Care lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Quiet on here today... Just a really quick post from me to say good luck Mikeygirl, thinking of you tomorrow!   . Also, collymags I have heard Turmeric is good for carpal tunnel syndrome, may not help though if its a pg related thing   

Will be back again soon ladies,

Saskia x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls.  Sorry don't seem to get too much spare time these days but I do think of you all often.  

Mikeysgirl - fingers crossed for today.  My wishes are with you honey.  

Panda - hope you are feeling a bit brighter.  I had a similar situation to you at Harold Wood EPU.  Rang good old HH and they scanned me again.  You could maybe try that?  Also, the follow up to that Sinead Moriaty book is called From Here to Maternity.  Laughed all the way through.  Another hilarious book is the Yummy Mummy Survival Guide.  A friend bought it for me when I was expecting.  

SG.  So so sorry to hear your news.  My heart goes out to you.    

Lins - same to you.  Glad you have had time to think and come to a decision on the next steps.  

JayB - hi ya.  Hope all is well with you.  

Tracey - sorry to hear home life not great.  

Oh well, off to feed Madam now - she started smiling yesterday.  

PS.  Please girls tell me if you want me to naff off this board now that I've had my success and it's hard to read.  I would totally understand and will just check in to see how you are all doing from time to time.  xxxx

Caroline.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Caroline  I do not have a problem with you being on here at all. I remember you before Phoebe and you went through just as much heart ache and pain as the rest of us. But where is the little gems photo you promised?

Take care
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, it was a bfn again for us..although I sort of expected it, still feels like my world has fallen apart..no more donor embro's left and no hope, just exhaustion and feeling a complete failure..  
Not sure where we go from here with this or anything..
Thanks to you all for being there these last few weeks..you are all stars
Love to all xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mikeygirl - words cannot express how sorry I am hon.  Thinking of you and Mike


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Dear Amanda (Mikeygirl)

so, so very sorry sorry to read your news - life is so unfair,   you and your DH really, really do deserve better.

I am absolutely gutted for you both  

Sending you huge  

Lots and lots of love

Steph xxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girls

Well I managed a whole day at work yesterday   my first for 9 weeks!!  I was leaving an hour earlier the past couple of weeks but it felt like someone switched the light back on at the weekend and I feel human again      I was completely zonked out and in bed by 9pm but I slept a bit better too! 

Caroline - you are more than welcome on here, its nice to hear how successful people are getting on and I, for one, will still be coming on here when my two arrive (that's if I ever get a minute to myself ever again  )  I will look out for both of those books.  I have just read another one that has just come out "The rise and fall of a Yummy Mummy" which was very good and made me think.

Mikeygirl - thinking of you honey and sending you some big hugs xxx

Hi to everyone else, its a bit quiet on here.


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello All, 

I am new to this website, I hope that you do not mind me intruding.  I have been posting on babycentre's for the last 6 weeks as I couldnt seem to get on to this one!

Well a bit about me:
Am 32, DH 31.  TTC since for 2.5 years
IVF at HH July 06, BFN Aug 29th having had 2 Blasts put back in, one AA and one CC

I am going to HH this afternoon for blood tests, could anyone recommend any questions that I could ask the nurse.  We have a follw-up consultation on the 28th Sept but would like a few answers before then!

I am sorry to read of all the bad news of late, my heart goes out to all of you.  A BFN in bad enough, let alone a MC .


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Mellymel

Not sure I can help sorry to hear of your BFN and welcome to this site. If you managed to get to blasts you must have had five or more embryo's. Is your IF unexplained have you ever had any scan on your tubes.
On follow ups I generally have a review of medication which I needed the first time as I was not given enough Ovitrelle and therefore only one egg was ready to be fertilized whereas last time we got five which fertilized.
What are the blood tests for?

Sorry I cannot be more help.

Jaybxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, another quick post from me as on my way to work shortly. 

Mikeygirl- nothing I can say will make anything feel better for you, but just to say we are thinking of you and sending you warmest wishes and  

Panda- Glad to hear things have turned around a bit and you're now feeling more like yourself!

Mellymel- welcome to the site! I haven't got the answers to your questions but I'm sure someone will, this thread is very supportive

Caroline- I think most people would feel the same, this thread is for anyone, children or not, everyone has experience and can offer invaluable support to each other and we like to hear the success stories its what keeps us going and hopeful

Well as you all know I am off to HH on thursday so no doubt I will post again with any news I have after that,

Hello to everyone I have forgotten to mention...jayb, collymags, becki, steph, tracey, lins sorry I don't like to miss people out but don't be offended I am just in a hurry today

See ya

saskia xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mellymel - welcome to the HH thread - its a bit quiet on here at the moment but we do have our busy days!  really sorry to hear about your BFP and hope your appointment went well yesterday.

Saskia - good luck with your appointment on Thursday.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well.  Just popped on to let you know I had my 12 week and nuchal fold scan this morning.  All is fine.  The risk factor for a woman of "my age" having babies with Downs is 1 in 433 but my actual risk is 1 in 2334 which they said was excellent.  Both babies are getting bigger, around 6.5cm each, and have all their arms and legs and everything seems to be working properly!  So that's a great weight of my mind and the first main hurdle over and done with.  Now its 4 weeks to consultant's scan.  

Anyway better dash, only been in work an hour and have spent most of that stuffing my face - my babies are hungry


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

first and foremost, hope you're ok mikeygirl, was so sad to get your text, you are definetly one brave lady.  anyway hope for the moment you're doing everything you shouldn't or can't do whilst on ivf.  don't hesitate to get in touch if ye need to talk. no doubt you're already working out plan b!!  

Well ladies, its amazing how ye get used to good service, being at hh. yesterday i'd my first hosp appt. sent under the consultant 'cos of my age and history so keep being told i'm high risk. anyhow, my name wasn't used once, barely any eye contact and quite obvious that my notes hadn't been read. practically told that it was too early to be getting carpel tunnel syndrome symptoms,  funny that when i am being working around 5am every morning with numb fingers and have discomfort in the wrist for the rest of the day. ye really feel like you are just being processed. the only good thing was hearing the heartbeat again, its so reassuring.  so now have to organise appt with gp to sort out the wrist if thats possible.

on a much lighter note, have to get packing now before i go to work, as myself and dp are off to venice and lake garda at the crack of dawn tomorrow. from what i've been reading all sounds very magical am so looking forward to it. we'll be back very late wednesday as then its lots of d.i.y. to be done(i'll be supervising).

so folks hope things stay ok for everyone, speak next week  take care all xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Hope everyone is okay - seems to have been quite quiet on here over last few days..

Things are okay here...the overwhelming feeling I have is not of 'why me/us?', but just sheer frustration and exhaustion with it all. Ever since we started on IVF, we have never had the embryo quality to give my body a chance to show what it can do in terms of supporting a pregnancy. I understand, there are some women who will get pregnant and carry to term after transfer of 3-cell, grade 3 embryo's cos miracles do happen and sometimes does 'only take one'&#8230;but for most of us, the statistics are painfully against that actually happening.

I am feeling frustrated that for such poor odds, I have put so much of my life, my career on hold, that I have lost all connection with any physical intimate sense of who I am which has unquestionably affected my relationship with dh and that I now define myself in almost every sense by IVF and treatment. Hard to face but totally true. Just feel like 'person-soup' inside right now..

Dh wants to explore treatment abroad in Spain where there is minimal waiting time for egg/sperm/embryo donors. Spanish clinics are also willing to do a fresh egg+ sperm donation which most UK clinics are unable/unwilling to do given the shortage of all donations here. If we were to try again here, the wait for anonymous donor embryo's would also likely be in terms of years not months we have found through our research. We both feel we can't put our life on hold that long&#8230;

I have some reservations about going to Spain, not because of the treatment itself but because of legislation there which means the information we would have for our child about the donors would be their age and blood group. There would be absolutely no possibility for any future contact, if that is what our child wished to do. Dh and I have always been clear that we will be 100% open with our child about how they have been conceived. That said, for me I have a niggle about saying this is how you were conceived but we cannot give you any more information. I worry about how our child may feel about this in the future. I completely understand that, like lots of adopted children or children conceived through donor, our child may never feel the need to have more information, but what if they do? I worry, it could affect our relationship..Dh does not have these same concerns so it is something we will need to talk more about before committing ourselves fully to this option.

The most amazing thing about the donor embryo's we just had was that both DH and I felt so secure about the future should we have had a child from them as even though we never met, we knew lots about the donor couple and although contact would have ended once I had become pregnant, we knew that if our child had wanted to explore this further we could have fully supported this in the knowledge that they would also be genuinely open to such contact. The change in UK legislation may have led to a drop in donor numbers but for me personally, I feel more comfortable with the principles it is now based on i.e. that a person should have the right to information about their genetic heritage. Like I said, I worry that we could be storing up future problems for our child and us as a family if that right is not available&#8230; so need to deal with this in my head and work out in my heart if it is a way forward for us.

Dh feels our other option is to close the chapter on treatments full stop and think about/explore adoption. Adoption is something he has only come to think of as an possibility for us in the last year, yet it is something that I, having for many years thought it was something we would definitely consider, now have real concerns about my ability to do it&#8230;think it's partly because my confidence, self-esteem etc has taken such a knock from treatment and also I am not in my heart ready to stop the belief that I/we will have a biological (as opposed to genetic) child. So will need time to get to that point I think before this becomes a real option for me&#8230;

So, the plan&#8230;well been back to the gym for first time in 5 weeks to try and de-stress a little. Hoping that the gym will tire me out and also help me feel a bit better. Have been medicated since July 2nd so plan to detox as soon as completely off the steroids and AF been..feeling very foggy and need to clear my whole system to get some energy back.

Dh and I will keep on talking. He has a weeks leave at the end of October and we have discussed making some appointments with Spanish clinics we have previously researched and combining it with a city break in Barcelona&#8230;He says that to go and see and get more info does not commit us to anything which I guess is right. I have my OU exam on October 12th so need to put some study/revision in the next few weeks for that and then on November 21st we fly to Australia for a month combining work for dh and holiday so if we do have more treatment (and it is a big if given how I am feeling about going abroad) it will not be till at least the New Year.

Previously I have often found time in between treatments quite stressful, feeling in limbo and wanting to be actively moving forward, which I am sure is a result of my life completely revolving around treatment. This is going to be hard, as options are so much more limited now and there is no real 'timescale' to work to&#8230;feel sick at the thought but will have to find ways to cope with it one day at a time.

So that's me...

*Panda* - Great news that all is well with your two little ones..you are a quarter through your pregnancy already..wow! Hope all your new cheapy clothes are getting an airing now...soon it may be time to buy bigger ones  Take care hun xx

*Collymaggs* - so pleased you got the holiday sorted - am well jealous!! You do realise how good HH are but it really makes me mad that the things HH do which the NHS so often doesn't do are those things that don't cost any money like using your name, reading your notes and showing basic communication skills like eye contact - grrr! Fab news that your little 'un is doing well and hope you get your wrists sorted out with your gp..thanks again for last weekend. Hope to see you soon xxx

*Saskia* - best of luck today hun, let us know how you get on xxx

*Vix* - was wondering how you are feeling now? Hope you are taking some time out to recover with your dh..thinking of you xx

*MellyMel* - big welcome to this thread...it's been a great support to me through our treatments and hope it will be to you too. Am sorry to hear about your bfn..obviously, can't give you any answers as to why but with each treatment, we and the consultants learn a little more about what is going on, what drug regime suits our bodies best etc so hopefully they will be able to take what happened this time and tweek it...although to reach blastocyst embryo's you must have been doing something right! The stats are sometimes hard to face but the reality is that sometimes it just won't be successful and not because of anything you did or didn't do..Hope you get some initial answers with your blood tests and then you can discuss things more fully with one of the consultants later this month..take care xxx

*Caroline* - great to hear you and P are doing well...I'm with JayB tho - where is the piccie xxx

*Steph* - hope you are hanging in there hun...everything crossed for a bfp on Saturday xxxxx

*Lins* - hope your first week at work is going well...have been thinking of you and sending lots of PMA for you xxx

*JayB* - as I am typing you will probably be getting ready to have your teeth out!! Hoping that all goes well and the pain will soon be gone forever. Chat soon when you can xxxx
*
Dannysgirl* - hey hun, not sure if you are reading board at mo...you must be starting tx again soon 'eh? Let us know how you are getting on...hope you and D had the best time in Rome..xxx

*Becki* - how you doing hun? xxx

*Tracey* - hope things are getting easier for you hun..xxx

Apologies and hi to anyone I've missed...

Well, suppose I better go and get on with the day - more revision! 
Look forward to chatting later..
Love Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya ladies! 

Sorry i have not posted for a few days but needed some me time! Had a bad day sunday crying a load and just wanting to be by myself! 
Feeling sorry for myself at the moment and it hasn't subsided. Will promise to keep positive though! i feel it's a loss of what to do i suppose! 
We were at the Clinic yesteray for our injection teach, poor DF nearly fainted at the site of the needles so he will be a big help!!!  
We have decided not to start this month and start next month so i can enjoy my birthday! as DH has paid for me to go in holiday for my birthday with my mum and dad to turkey! bless him! 
So i will be starting to on provera the 14th October for 10 days and then will have to await my  the its all go from there on my first IUI, really nervous and feeling at a lost as i just dont no what to expect since starting out i just new i would end up having IVF/IUI just something i felt i knew! so having treatment for 2.5 years i knew where it was leading too know i dont! 
sorry for such a ME ME ME ME post! 

Anyway

Mikey girl...hello sweetheart, i love reading your posts! Sorry to hear u going through the mill at the moment, but i am glad to read you are not giving up hope! it will happen one way or another and i fully understand your queries about treatment abroad and Adoption im sure everyone of us here at somepoint has thought about both of these! sending you all my love xxxxxxxx

Lindsey... hope you still reading up about us! thankyou for your texts yesterday! 
thinking of you! 

Mellymel...Welcome! and Enjoy! 

Sending everyone else huge  and a lot of        

Saskia... awaiting patiently for your post! hope all went well! 

Becki


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Well today we went off to HH for our first day 9 scan, hurrah I am on the road at last!  
What a bizarre bunch of people we are, sitting there in the waiting room, couples all in similar boats but afraid to make eye contact and barely managing a polite half-smile, its such a weird atmosphere! Then we come on here and pour out our deepest and darkest emotions etc  . Of course this is not meant as a criticism just an observation, and I am equally bizarre in my own actions, I just found it peculiar thats all! I suppose its a waiting room of dreams, we are all afraid to hope too much... looking at all those baby pics is both heart-wrenching and heart-warming!

Ok enough of all that... I had my scan with the funny dildo thing, ok it was not that bad but you know how it is before you go in and you think...oh no what if I suddenly need to poo? Or is it just me??  

Well the follies are coming along nicely, some good juicy ones there and womb lining looks ok too. Me and dh found it quite exciting as we both work in hospital and often look at scans etc but not our own bits! Sad I know!   I need to go back on monday for another go on dildo thing and then hopefully will baste this time next week or so!   Well chuffed, just hope I don't get too confident if you know what I mean. Went for acupuncture today too and I love it, so relaxing. Has anyone had reflexology during treatment? I am having it next week, love all the pampering stuff...anyone had success with it?

Enough about me... how are you ladies doing?

Becki- Sounds like a good idea to have a holiday before treatment! Your body will be in tip top condition and you'll be relaxed too. Enjoy your birthday. What part of Turkey you going to? 

Mikeygirl- I take my hat off to you I really do. So much to think of and exams too, you truly are an inspiration!! (Sorry I am starting to sound like a stalker!!   ) But really I wish you all the luck in the world with whatever you decide, there's obviously lots more thinking and talking to do.                    

Collymags- Sorry to hear about your NHS experience. Mine was equally terrible and I wrote a letter of complaint  , purely about attitude and manners. HH is great but it shouldn't mean that you have to pay for manners. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and I hope your wrist improves. 

Panda- Glad to hear your scan was all ok! 6.5 cm wow they are proper little borrower sized babies now!! And hey what a great excuse to go shopping for more new clothes!!

Hello to everyone else, Lins, Jayb, Steph, Mellymel, Tracey, Daycj, sg, aich and pancake! Hope you are all well!

Enough of my waffle now lovely ladies, catch up again soon. Sending you all lots of bubbles  

Saskia xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning all,

Saksia - I so know what you mean about the HH waiting room - it is weird how everyone stares at the TV or the fish!!! I do try to smile at people tho..and on one occassion, I actually have had a chat with a lady there (although it had worked first time for her for baby 1 and 2 and she was back trying for baby 3..when she heard my story, she offered very loudly to pray for me   ) Well done you for reaching this milestone...and for coping with the first scan okay...William and Michael often remark now, how much 'looser' I am down there now when they scan me...I keep telling them, it ain't all a good thing   Initially, I was really tense and like you worried that I would leak...But now several years down the line, I'm like, bring it on!!! Keep us updated on your follie progress hun..xx

Becki - Think you are absolutley right to go away for your birthday before starting treatment...will be the best prep you can have. When you come back you will be nice and relaxed and away you go. Don't beat yourself up about feeling low hun, it is completely natural...none of us here ever wanted to be in the position of needing tx and you have waited so long to reach this point that now things are finally starting to happen, it's bound to bring up loads of different emotions..this is a whole new journey for you and your dh and you know that it will likely be an uppy-downy rollercoaster, although hopefully one with a very happy ending soon, so if you need some me-time to get your head round it, then take it...We are here for you hun xx

Well another exciting day for me...food shopping and revision..oh joy  

I was thinking tho'...how do you gals feel about another meet up? Was thinking towards the end of this month or start of Oct?..
Would be good to know who would be interested and then I could do a post thing on the meeting board?

Talk soon...thank Crunchie, it's Friday!!!

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ya all! 

Mikeygirl will love to meet up soon! 

let us all no the deatils! 

Love becki 
P.s hope u doing well today! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Saksia - I was there yesterday - was my husband and I sitting there...waiting for theat all important scan!!  I was in shook when the scan cost £115 just for 3 photo's for a dot on the screen.....and they want me back in three weeks....just to get more money out of me!!!  I was very upset.... I thought haven't you got emough money out of me!!

Nicole


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi All

Hope everyone is well, sorry I haven't been around for a while, computer been playing up at home and work is just so busy.  Survived the first week of new school, all OK but very tired.  
Mikeygirl - I am thinking of you and would be great to all meet up at some point.  You are one brave lady, I really admire your strength and determination.      

Becki - Its a good idea to get away for a  week or so before you begin on the treatment, definitely vital to have some time just for you.       

I've often thought that about the waiting room, we are all in the same situation and chat freely here but there we hardly make eye contact.  All it needs is for someone to start the ball rolling  

Panda - hope all is going well with your two darling babies, don't you go over doing it    

SG - how are you hun, hope you are OK, thinking of you  

Well, I'm still grieving, went out last Friday night and got really emotional and upset, I can't really accept that I'll never have a baby it all just seems so unfair.  When i got my BFP, i registered with the Cow & Gate club, and this morning I got a letter and a small cuddly teddy, congratulating me on my BFP!!  I'm/we're going to try Clomid in the new year, but I'm not sure I hold out to much hope really.  Some days I just want to hide away, I would like to pack up and move with mark and my mum down to Cornwall and run a B & B, grow veg and not see or speak to anyone, but I know that will never happen.  I should really be grateful for what I do have, a wonderful DH, my family and lovely house and a good job, but I want more
AF still hasn't arrived, but the pain in my ovary is getting bad, but because AF hasn't arrived yet, did HH get it wrong??  I know thats stupid, and I'm sure the old bag is on her way, the pain is bad so she must be close by.

Take care all, stay strong and positive

Lots of love

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Gals,

Just put a message regarding next meet up on the meeting places forum. The link is:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67558.0

Hope as many of you as possible will be able to make one of the 6 dates I have mentioned in the poll and any ideas for venues would also be greatfully received...otherwise it might be Old Orleans again!

Love Mikeygirl xx[br]: 9/09/06, 14:50Lins honey,

Just want to send you a big big ...

I'm sorry you are feeling so terrible with pre-AF pain..can imagine that your body is taking some time to re-balance but it's not nice...lots of hot water bottles on your tum xx

Emotionally, I completely understand where you are at right now as in many ways I'm there with you..after our bfn on monday, the desire to escape from everyone (except dh of course) has been really strong for me too..apart from chatting here, I haven't actually spoken to another soul except M all week :-

Not sure if it helps to know but I felt just like you do now for quite a while after both my baby losses..I just wanted to be alone and not have to connect with people...I only wanted to stay connected to my babies, to the memory of them from the scan pictures and my imaginings, the love I felt for them, the dreams I had for them...I so wanted them with back me and the only way I could do this was to keep them in my thoughts all the time..to the exclusion of others. Grief is such a personal thing and we have to deal with things in our own way for however long that takes. Crying helps the healing Lins and so if the tears need to come let them. I hope you have people close by who can be with you in your tears. I sobbed my heart out this morning with M for the first time since Monday, as AF arrived today and well, it's another reminder..we both said that my having a good cry released a huge amount of pressure that has been around for days..I feel drained but better.

You and your body have been through such a lot Lins and its going to take some time to come to terms with what you have been through. Its often the way that once we have begun to heal physically the emotional side kicks in big time. Babyloss, at whatever stage, is also a scary thing to go through - it makes us look to the future with more fear than before...the what if it happens again?, what if it doesn't?..

People often expect grief to be "over and done with" in a few weeks, months or years for that matter. I have had people say 'you will have another baby'..as if babies are interchangeable. For me the truth is although it has got easier, the feelings of loss less raw with time, I will never be "over" it.

You are right to count your blessings Lins but that does not stop the pain in your heart from wanting a family. If this doesn't happen for you or me, we will survive but we will never get "over" it. This we will just have to accept.

So, the only thing I can say Lins is just let the bad days come and I promise they'll be followed by more positive ones as the time passes. You will find the right path for you and Mark I'm sure.

I too hope that we can meet up again soon..really hope you can make one of the 6 dates I have posted??

You take good care of yourself hun and am here if you want to talk..

Much love
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi to all my lovely friends

Mikeygirl - hope to catch up soon. I have been trying to set up dates to meet there was another holly house thread but it has gone way way back. Pleased it is getting sorted I think we all need a good old chat and night or lunch time out. Will go on the thread and make my choice.

Becki - You will probably be starting the same time as me, we are going on holiday first. Definitely the best idea. There is a cycle buddies thread we should meet on there too. Sorry you have been feeling down but as Mikeygirl so rightly said it is only natural I still have days when the sight of a baby or article has me in tears. Have a fantastic holiday and sending you a big .

Nicole P - Although you didn't say I guess and hope the scan went well. At least you paid for something beautiful and memorable your litle one. Take care

Panda - Pleased scan went well my your little ones are growing,

Saskia pleased all is well and enjoy venice.

Lins still in my thoughts I hope the new year brings you your dream, as Mikeygirl said so well the grief ease but you never get over it. If my little one had stayed I would be a mummy now and seeing some of the girls that I cycled with post their birth announcements it really hurts although I am so pleased for them.

Daycj - if you come on the meet remember the photos 

Tracey - be good to meet up with you.

Dannysgirl where are you hun, hope you can make the meet too.

Have you been watching eastenders it is breaking my heart that dear little girl and no one want's to cuddle her ( for those of that you haven't and don't what I am talking about) A couple on there have just found out that there little girl has downs syndrome and obviously there is a lot of emotions and anxieties being expressed. I sat there on Friday night sobbing . I know it is only a soap but to see that little baby lying there and no body wanting to hold her that was it.
Spoke to my DP about it and asked him if he would wan't me to have the tests he said he would, mixed feeling about it myself but Mike's friend has a brother who has downs syndrome and he has seen how hard it has been for the family and his friend. If it has taken us this long to conceive a baby I don't think I could go through with a termination just because the baby had downs.

Well I had two wisdom teeth out in the end still suffering, still can't chew anything thankfully I can open my mouth sightly wider now, living on custard, yoghurt and soup great and pain killers. Not going back to work until Tuesday hopefully things will be better by then.
Going to havea look on the holly house meet now.

Lots of Love and Hi 's to anyone I missed.
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Jayb - Honey glad to see you survived having your wisdom teeth out - you enjoy the custard diet for a few days   

I know what you mean about Eastenders - I didn't cry but sat the whole way through rubbing my bump protectively.

Mikeygirl - I will be away for the first few dates but could possibly make the Sat 30th.  I will only come though if people there don't mind me being pregnant - a few of you have had real disappointments lately and I wouldn't want to rub it in. x  Meant to ask you where in Australia you are going?  We went for our honeymoon for a month in November 04 and it was the most amazing time.  We travelled right up the coast from Sydney to Cape Tribulation, by train, plane and automobile and its something I will never ever forget.  If someone gave me a load of money tomorrow, we would back our bags and go back to live, its just fantastic.  Very jealous.  We were going to go back this year if TX didn't work but now we will wait till the babies are old enough to remember and enjoy it before we go back.

Lins - nice to see you honey - of course you are still grieving - these things don't just disappear over night.  You need time to get things into perspective.  I would also love to go and live in Cornwall and grow veggies - we have a huge veggie plot at home, but sadly this year is the first year we haven't grown anything cos of tx and me being ill and I really miss all my lovely warm juicy tomatoes!

Nicole - I think that £115 is a rip off too!  They don't tell you that its not included in the package and they don't tell you when you book the scan that you have to pay.  That's probably my one and only gripe about HH.  Although 3 months later we haven't had a bill through for Blastocyst which is about £550!  Let's hope they aren't reading this  

I had upsetting news last night - my friend from work called me quite late and was incomprehensible for a while but I finally managed to make sense of what was happening and her lovely gorgeous little 14 month neice died on Friday night.    She went to bed all happy and smiley and when her mum got up to check on her about 3am (because she hadn't heard her make any noises) she was blue.  The paramedics tried to revive her for 40 minutes but was already dead.  Hospital said that it was suspected mellingitis but they have to do autopsy.  So not only has she lost her beautiful baby so suddenly, she can't even bury her yet.  My friend kept apologising to me because I am pregnant and she didn't think she should be telling me   but she had no one else to talk to and had had to be the strong one all day as her sister and husband and her mum were all falling to pieces.  I feel so sorry for them but there is nothing I can do.  How so bloody awful and cruel life is.

Anyway hello to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying this late summer sunshine.  Take care xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Panda,

What terrible news about your friend's neice..can't even begin to imagine..they are in my thoughts xx

We are actually doing some travelling around in Australia..this is my second trip with Mike and my fourth trip in total...I love it there too. I did a research project for my degree at UNSW in Sydney in 1996 and whilst I was there travelled up to Cairns and Cape Trib etc which was as you say is unforgettable. This time we are starting off in Sydney for a week, then Tasmania for a week then Melbourne for a week and finally Adelaide for a week where best friends will be visiting their family there so we will meet up with them. Been to all the places except Tassy and love them and of course it will summer..M has about 5 days work but the rest will be holidays and fun-stuff so you could say I am looking forward to it  Not the flight tho  I hate long-haul flights cos of the problems in my hips/back and on the way out we don't even get off the plane  not sure how I'm going to cope...the only hope is that M has just been awarded a Professorship and I made him use the title to book the tickets so that we are in prime position for any upgrades going, fingers crossed 

I personally would love to see you if you can make a meet Panda - so make sure you put in a vote!

The link for the meet is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67558.0

Better go now but hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine today...

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

ahhhh you lucky thing  - you'll  have an amazing time and I hope that Professor Mikey gets the upgrades you deserve!  I cried on the flight home cos I was sooo tired and just WANTED TO GET OFF - we had a 2 hour stop off in Hong Kong and I think I did laps and laps of that airport to get my circulation going again.

I have placed my vote xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Panda what terrible and tragic news so very sad about your friends neice. Life is so cruel god bless that precious angel.

Never been to aussie but would love to go one day, look forward to hearing all about your travels mikeygirl and prof Mikey - well done to him. You are both clever bods xx

Off to mike's friends for dinner they are having roast I am having soup tomato and of course custard and I think a little bit of cheese cake.

Love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi all

jay b.... i will be starting provera on the 14th oct to bring on cycle and then all go from there! when u starting??

Panda... i so understand how u're friend is feeling! my niece has cystic fibrosis and we are all on tender hooks everyday! its unimaginable my niece is my world i love her dearly! life is full of cruel twists and turns. God rest her sole!

Mikeygirl... posted my vote!

Love becki xxxxxxx[br]: 10 September 2006, 23:35:48morning all!!

what a sad day!!!

Becki [br]: 11 September 2006, 13:54:57Ladies!!

How comes its so quite today?

How comes i dont get any bubbles blown to me!!!    

Becki


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Becki,
Have we missed something? Why the bubbles...not that there needs to be a reason..   have some anyway!!
Mikeygirl x


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello all,

Well what a day! Went to clinic this am and it was chocker block, running late and nearly no seats in the house!! Anyone else there today? Anyway, I had my 2nd date with dildocam and the king folly is now 17.5mm  and so had blood test to see if basting tomorrow or wednesday. HH called me this afternoon and it appears I am basting wednesday so gotta have the injection tonight at 1.30 am!!! Oo-er. :-

Left the clinic feeling quite excited about things but since I have got home I have been REALLY emotional  and it feels stupid as I haven't even had any drugs yet!! I am busting a gut to try and change shifts at work so that me and dh can get the right time off, and I think it is stress which I just do not need. (I have to work 12 and a half hour shifts, sometimes nights) Well it now appears I am off work till the weekend so thats ok I guess.  Trouble is I feel a bit naff as no-one knows why I am being so demanding at work except my boss...

How are you lovely ladies doing?

Becki- Here's a few bubbles for you hun...    hey keep thinking of that lovely sunshine you'll be in soon, lucky you!

Jayb- Hope you're on the mend now, have you progressed to mash yet?  Oh and thanks for your kind wishes about Venice, just wish I was actually going!!! Did you mix me up with someone else? And yes I shed a small tear at Enders too

Mikeygirl- Wow it sounds like you are gonna make us all jealous with that trip, any room in your suitcase? I haven't been to any of the HH meets yet, and I would love to come, but the dates suggested are annoyingly when I am working or when my parents are coming to stay :- so when I know your definite date I will see if I can swap a few things round!

Panda- Incredibly sorry to hear about your friends baby, absolutely terrible. As a childrens nurse I often have to deal with parents who experience the same excruciating grief and there is nothing you can say to ease the pain. Unfortunately any child who suffers an explained death has to endure the post mortem, another cruel twist for many parents I think but totally necessary 

Lins- I can't imagine how you are feeling as I have not been through the same situations but it seems to me that grief is a process which is individual and different for everyone, don't beat yourself up if you take a step back on some days, there will always be reminders which act like triggers. Sending you a big warm hug  not much use I know but we are all ears here

Nicole P- Where were you sat that day at HH, just trying to put face to name...£115 sounds like lots and yes they are a business so out to make money. I was asked to have LH blood test today and when I had it they told me it costs £35! Cheek or what. Don't mind any of these costs if it leads to my dream.... 

Hello to everyone else Collymags, Stephjoy, Tracey, Mellymel and Vix! Hope you are all well!   

Well I am off now to make dh his dinner like a good wifey!
Catch up again soon ladies,

Saskia xx[br]: 11/09/06, 17:50Me again, forgot to say....

Nice new pics Becki!! Will have to sort something out for myself soon

ALSO
Can anyone tell me anything about the cyclogest suppositories?  Daniel said they can go front or back does anyone recommend one way or the other? And are the side effects really as bad as they say? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated thankyou xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Saskia I must have got you confused I am so sorry worrying as I am not on any drugs yet .

I am unable to do the cyclogest at the back door as I do not have one so always have been at the front door. The first time I did not have many symptoms just sore boobs. But the second time I felt nauseaus so much so that everybody thought we may have been lucky even my DP and he is never usually that optimistic, bless him. But like most drugs it affects us all individually so some get symptoms worse than others. Pleased to hear things are going well good luck with the basting and that 2 ww.Hopefully if I am lucky I should be able to start eating grown up food soon 

Becki - should be a week after that if AF shows up on time. Your neice is beautiful.

Well I have had a real baby day today and not shed one tear so doing well. In the morning I visited my friend and her 3 week old son who is just adorable (Mikeygirl that is Issy - she sends her love and is sorry things didn't work out). Had lots of cuddles and fed him and he fell asleep with his head on my shoulder I could have stayed like that all day.
Then I went to another friends who also has a son who is a year old so I could give him his present we had lots of fun playing with his new trike and bubbles.
Such a beautiful day today but obviously a sad one being September 11th.

Well I am off to bed back to work tomorrow.

Take care all

Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning all,

Saskia - wow, you are basting tommorrow - that has come round so quick! How did your trigger injection go last night? The whole work-thing can be a biggy in terms of IF treatment, when, what and who to tell. You don't want everyone knowing all your business but at the same time you need to have some flexibility as it is impossible to plan for treatment to the exact day   Am pleased that you have managed to get some time after basting off...make sure you make the most of it by relaxing big-time  
About the pessaries - umm, I have used them for 10 cycles now   For the first 2, I did front door as I was a bit euuch about the other...but to be honest I freaked every time I went to the loo and found stuff had leaked out. Although the nurses will say each one is 400mg and you don't need that much so doesn't matter if some comes out, you will get enough, I wasn't reassurred. So I got over my squeemishness and from then on did them back door..got used to it and no leaking - hurrah! Unfortunately, it seems that I am one of the very few who don't absorb the cyclogest very well anyway so have had to do gestone injections on top.. Down to personal preference really..try both ways and see which one you like best (well, like best is prob an overstatement but you know what I mean!). JayB is right - different people have different side effects...for me they make me feel very bloated like I need to go for you know what   for some of my mates, they cause real issues in the wind department!!! Fingers crossed you are okay on them...let us know how you get on!! xxx

JayB - hope your first day back goes okay today hun. Well done you for yesyterday...thinking of you xx

Becki - you and your neice look luvverly...fab piccies...hope you doing okay!

Well, yesterday my car failed it's MOT and they can't fix the problem till next tuesday! Not a problem I thought - will walk where I need to and get M to give me lift for shopping etc..Bugger - have the dentist this morning and it is tipping down with rain...am going to get soaked!!!!

See you later, if I survive the downpour without pneumonia (having a drama-queen day today?)

Love Mikeygirl x

PS - DON'T FORGET TO GO LOOK ON THE MEETING PLACES THREAD FOR OUR NEXT MEET-UP IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY DONE SO


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Afternoon ladies

Its been a while since I last posted, been finding things quite difficult lately since our early m/c. Thanks for all your kind words, they have really helped. 
I'm starting acupuncture again tonight and in a funny way I'm looking forward to it. She also prescribes chinese herbs which taste absolutely disgusting but really work, so hopefully they'll sort me out. 

Has anyone else found themselves exhausted after tx, I'm always feeling so tired lately, Sunday night I was asleep by 8.30 - god I'm so exciting to be around!! 
Its been a weird couple of weeks, I go from being quite positive about the fact that the tx did work and I can get pregnant, to experiencing really low times where I can't bear to look at pregnant women without thinking why isn't that me. It doesn't help either that there are now 3 pregnancies here in our office (there's only about 30 of us) and also 2 of my girlfriends.
Sorry I'm just having a rant on about me, and when I think of it, there are people on here in a much worse position than us. 
Our next appointment at HH isn't until 6th October, did anyone else have to wait so long after their treatment for an appointment?
Also did ovulation tests this month, and didn't ovulate, did anyone else experience that after tx too?

Mikeygirl - I am so sorry to hear about your results, you truly are an insprition, I'm not sure what we'd all do without your kind words on here. Even though I've not posted that much on here, you always have so many kind words for me. I know exactly what you mean about hiding away, thats all I've wanted to do and coming back to work was the hardest thing as I just didn't want to face anyone, I was fine at home, on my own waiting for DH to come home! Hope you have a wonderful time in Oz 

Panda - glad to hear the little ones are both ok and that your scan went well. Really sorry to hear about your friend's niece, what awful news 

Jayb - I'm sure you'll be fine on the cyclogest, I had shockingly sore boobs but it passed with time, and hope the custard/soup diet is over relatively quickly for you 

Saskia - be thinking of you, hope everything goes well 

Becki - good call on the holiday, you'll be nicely relaxed for tx after, have a wonderful time

Lins - hope you're ok, Cornwall would be a wonderful idea, can we all come?

And to anyone else I've forgotten big hugs, and hope you're all ok.

Love Vix xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Vix

So sorry to hear your news, I had a very early m/c with my first tx, it is so hard. The follow up appointment have been anything from 3 weeks to 6 weeks. We have all been there looking at pregnant women and thinking why isn't that me. Tx can really make you tired as well as the emotional stress the drugs aswell. Acupuncture works well for me even if it just relaxes me. Enjoy your one tonight.

Allow for the tears and grieving process and take time for yourself and hubby/partner.  

Mikeygirl - how about lunch next week any days not free? Hope the dentist went well and you have avoided the pneumonia  you brave soul.

Hi to everyone else - lunchtime over now 

Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Evening all (yes, my second job is as a 'Bill' extra  ),

JayB - lunch next week will be fab - will pm you after this message xx

Vix - hope you have enjoyed your acupuncture tonight - I have been going for a while now and just love it...I always have the deepest sleeps on the night I have it too. Just wanted to say that it's good to see you here again (if you know what I mean  )...and YES treatment can leave you bloody exhausted physically and mentally...one of the best things I did was do a Zita West liver detox to get rid of all the lingering meds still in my system...it was tough but it made me feel so much more vitalised and brighter afterwards. I saw her at her clinic but I think she has details in her book..might be worth going to the library and having a peek..I can give you more info if you pm me. I wouldn't be too worried about not recording an ovulation this month Vix..your cycle is bound to be quite out of kilter with everything your body has been through and may take a while to adjust (I know mine always has)..And YES, as JayB says, most of us here (even the ones now wonderfully pregnant) have seen the pregnant lady/ies in the street or in the office and thought longingly, why not me, when will it be me? It's one of the hardest things about living with IF I think and even when you think you can handle it, it can bite you on the bum from nowhere..suppose the only thing to say is that we understand and are here for you hun xxx 

Love to all - have a good evening
Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Saskia - just popped on quickly as at work to wish you all the best for basting today.

Love to all be back later
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Saskia - hope the basting went well and all is okay with you  - sorry but that word always reminds me of turkeys    Cyclogest - YUK YUK YUK - I have tried both and found the back door the least messy.  I have really really suffered with them though, really bad trapped wind and awful tummy pains.  Last one tonight though - gonna have a little celebration dance and I shouted at the one this morning saying "Ha ha ha that's it one more to go, you little buggers!" Made me feel better anyway  

Victoria -  So sorry to hear your news.  You are bound to feel exhausted at the moment, your body has been through a hell of a lot.  It needs time to get back to normal.  Question - have HH not told you to stop taking Chinese Herbs?  I thought clinics didn't like you taking them when having tx.  I do agree though they taste absolutely vile - I had some years ago for something or other and only managed to drink one concoction before bringing it all up again.  Made good fodder for the garden though and managed to keep the cats off for months  

Hi PC Mikeygirl, Jayb, Becki and everyone else - half way through the second week at work!! Only 2 days left till the weekend xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Just a quickie to say hope your IUI went well today and that you find the right door for you later  
Take it easy now...
Thinking of you and hoping for that BFP!
Love Amanda xx


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello all,  

I am so excited...I have broadband at home....how sad is that?!!!  At least now I can browse to my hearts content without having to flip to another screen when someone creeps up behind me at work! 

It will take me a while to learn about you all, to enable me to post personals but am afraid I dint have time tonight as I am going to bed soon with a stinking cold!  As someone else mentioned on here (forgive me as I cant remember who!) I have been knackered since my tx in Aug - I cannot even summon up the energy to go back to the gym and I am feeling very guilty about it!

Well, I have had my blood tests at HH for NK, APL and Lupus and should have the results back before my follow up on the 28th...still so long to wait!  I also had an appointment at my local NHS hospital yesterday as I am on the waiting list for IUI...I have been told I can have my first one in Oct!  I also found out that if you have a private IVF cycle they will not let you have one on the NHS....couldn't believe I was hearing that, although I had a sneaking suspicion that it was the case - any way for them to get out of forking out money!  It is a good job that when she showed me how to use the Gonal-F pens I ummed and ahhed in the right places and didn't appear too familiar with the whole procedure!!!

It is now thundering and lightening and I must say I am a bit of a wuss and hate it....especially as DH is out playing golf...well, more likely that he is propping up the bar as it is now pitch black and I am sure our local course is not floodlit!!!

I hope that all you ladies are well and hopefully I will get to meet some of you soon...


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey ladies,

How are you all this evening? Thankyou so much for all your kind wishes for my IUI today, it really meant a lot to me. Well it all went well today I guess. Had a bit of a stress out this week and became an emotional wreck at very awkward moments like at work etc which is really not me at all.   Today I woke up feeling great, got lots done before the IUI so that I could come home and put feet up in front of Deal or No Deal.

Went up to HH in the afternoon, Dh had produced a lovely sample with 67 million    sorry I am boasting but am so proud!!   especially as he was once told it was low count! Had the IUI done very swiftly after and bobs your uncle! Not sure what I was expecting but it all felt very quick. 

I am such a wally, I had a silly walk as we left HH in an effort to clench in case it all ran out (which it felt like anyway) and then when I got in the car I almost laid down on the back seat (but dh told me that was a bit unnecessary). We then came home to chill out but this evening I have had a moment of rage   for such a stupid reason and now I feel bad as might have ruined everything!   Its so easy to dwell on every tiny thing isn't it?

So thats me on my 1st  

Looking forward to the Cyclogest later, not sure what to do yet but think I will go back door, oh decisions, decisions!

Panda- luckily it didn't look like a turkey baster today thank god!! Oh no you have obviously had weeks and weeks of the darn pessaries, the end is in sight though!   It must have been like..."the good news is you're pregnant, the bad news is you have 3 months of bum bullets to endure!"   All worth it tho!

Mikeygirl- Thanks for your advice and kind thoughts, The trigger injection was ok but I had to set my alarm clock for 1.30am but didn't sleep anyway as I was so paranoid about sleeping through it   it was a bit weird though because I am used to injecting but not to myself, freaked out a bit then woke up dh to do it what an idiot I am! How are you doing? How did the dentist go or was it just a check up?

Jayb- Thanks for thinking of me this morning, how are you now? Hope you are fully recovered from your dental extractions and onto solid food now!  

VictoriaN- How did your acupuncture go? I absolutely love it. Hope you manage to relax and recuperate honey!

Mellymel- Hope you feel better soon, I have just jumped a mile by going upstairs with no lights on and then a flash of lightening lit the room, spooky! Good luck with your IUI!  

Has anyone had reflexology? I am gonna try some this friday with a lady who specialises in fertility issues, will let you know how I get on....

Bye for now ladies, sorry if I have missed lots of personals but dh is telling me not to spend too long near the laptop as the radiation is harmful!! Thinking of you all!

Saskia xxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning ladies

well thats taken nearly an hour to read everyones news, all pages and pages of it. after reading it my head is buzzing with who said what so forgive me if i don't do personals.

firstly i must say, lake garda was fantastic and venice, truly truly amazing. we'd a fantastic time exploring and resting and just having us time, in one of the church's in venice, dp said he was lighting a candle for Arthur (the name he'd like for our child.... but not a hope as i can't stand it nor can i say it, dublin accent makes saying  th hard, more like a d  really anyhow its more of a joke as we might have a daughter)  so i lit a candle for Connor (my jokey name) honestly we were like a pair of kids.  journey back was a bit naff, as we'd walked the hind legs off ourselves all day then had to sit around for ages so both my legs and hands were quite swollen and uncomfortable. still overall it was great.


Mikeygirl and Panada i know what ye mean about OZ. i lived and worked out there for 3 years right next to Unsw in Sydney so travelled about a fair bit, including tassie which was actually one of my favourite places.  than oct/nov 2004 myself and dp went for a month and we also did the plane train and boat thing. we were only talking about it the other day especially the mini cruise and the queenslander 24hour 1st class(big treat) train journey, it was fabulous.  so how lucky are you getting back there mikeygirl and all those lovely rays.


with regards the waiting room, in a way i think its quite understandable about the lack of interaction. nobody knows if the next couple are going through a sad or happy time and usually folk have enough on their mind without wanting to hear others sad/happy stories. plus i think as women communicating is our thing, i know for one, my dp wasn't comfortable  chatting about our ivf in detail even with friends, he didn't want it ruling us etc which is fair enough, so there's no way he'd join in with strangers. plus if you're feeling nervous very often small talk is the last thing you'd want.  i remember once chatting with a lass quite early on, i was on my own as was she, i ended up so depressed, as i was there full of hope that it'd work first time, only to have her tell me about her 5th cycle.

i know what ye mean about paying for the scans we'd to do the same i.e 230 pounds for our natural miracle. its annoying thinking well surely they've had enough money out of us. yet.... it was so reassuring, so in that respects of all the money we've poured into treatment it was the most value for money one.

right folks, going to sign off for now, will catch up more personally next time, also will have a look at the dates for meet up would be fun.  though know sept and oct are pretty booked. we're off to iceland in less than 4wks, birthday and christmas pressie for dp, possibly our last hols until our little one is 18(as dp says  yeah sure!!)

take care all you lovely ladies. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning all

Just a quick one  - today is a MONUMENTOUS day - its my first Cyclogest free day in 13 weeks..... HOOORRAAAHHHHH                   

Can you tell how pleased I am about it ??  

Will come back at lunchtime and reply more indepth.

Amanda xxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

I was on this thread a few weeks ago, and I have now started my short protocol at HH. I had my fsh blood test on Monday and the levels were fine, so started Gonal F on Tuesday and am back at HH next Monday for my second scan. The only thing I found with the short protocol is that you have to get the drugs from HH. In the past we have ordered them from serono, which was much cheaper, but this time because we had to start straight away we didn't have a chance to do that.

In the past I have taken Menopur, so not sure what to expect with Gonal F. I have had a few aches in the last 2 days and am trying to drink as much as I can, but for someone who doesn't drink a lot anyway, it is really difficult.

Good luck to all

Heidi


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,
Hope you're all well. 

Panda - I bet you're so relieved aren't you? No more cyclogest, don't know how you stuck at it for so long, it must have cost a fortune too! 

Collymags- glad to hear you had such a good time in Italy, its definitely one of the places on our 'must visit' list. Can't believe you're off again in a few weeks, making the most of holidays for 2, before that little one comes along.

Saskia - hope you're relaxing and taking it easy, and speaking from experience, please don't be tempted to test early. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mellymel - welcome, hope the tests go ok and that you get rid of that cold soon.

Mikeygirl - how's all the revision going, when do you have your exams?

Heidi - welcome back, I was on Gonal-F for my treatment and didn't have any problems apart from sore boobs, but I'm sure you get that with most of the drugs. Keep trying with the fluids, it really does help.

So I had my acupuncture on Tuesday and it was wonderful. She's fantastic and I really do enjoy going, apart from when she feels the urge to speak the needles in my head!! And it really helps me too, I've been so relaxed and feel much better. She's also given me some new herbs to take, (Panda, I stopped taking them when I started on the drugs, and its been so nice to have a couple of months off!!). These ones contain some ginseng too, although since having my needles 2 days ago I haven't felt exhausted at all and don't feel so down now, which is great!
So if anyone's thinking of having it, go for it, I swear by it!!

Have a great afternoon ladies, and sorry if I've missed anyone out. 
Big hugs to you all
Vix


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Vix

It did cost a fortune at the start but from 6 weeks I have been getting my prescription at HH and then running round my GP's and getting her to write me one out so I don't have to pay    

I really miss accupuncture, I had it weekly in the run up to my TX for about 2 months and right up until before e/c but she refused to touch me after I got pregnant.  She said she will now start doing gentle massage but will not do any more accupuncture until after the birth.  She did explain why, something to do with energy flows etc.  

Pancake - I was on Gonal-F too but quite a low dose (225 to start with and then down to 115) - never had any side effects really apart from uncomfortable feeling ovaries towards the end where they were so full of follies and sore boobs.  You must persevere with the fluid (it doesn't have to be exclusively water, fruit juices, squash, herbal teas and decaff tea and coffee are all fine).  You will then find that you'll ve doing the 2l a day pretty easy - a mug and a glass are 250ml (yes I was sad and measured them)  

Collymags - Glad you had a great holiday, it sounds wonderful - I would love to go to Italy, maybe one day.  And there was me and Mikeygirl thinking we were privileged for going to Oz for a month and you lived there for three years     you jammy moo !  How did you ever want to come home?

Saskia - 67m     I bet your DH is walking round like the Stud at the moment - you must be very proud of him.  We were very proud when they managed to get 13 sperm from my DH   

Mellymel - yay - you can become a full time FF addict now you have broadband at home    Glad you've had all your bloods done at HH - 28th isn't that far its only 2 weeks and that will fly by honest.  I would have done the same with the NHS, played it dumb!!  Hope your DH got home ok from the golf course.  It always worries me when DH plays golf and there is rain as a lady I work with got struck by lightening on the golf course - luckily she lived to tell the tale!  She just had a suntan down one side and very frizzy hair!  Very lucky to survive but we all laugh about it now.

Hey Mikeygirl, Jayb and Lins   Hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Afternoon gals,

Panda - I know its   but your story about the lady on the golf course made me    
 on your first cyclogest-free day...I would have a big bar of choccie to celebrate (given that Bubbly is out!)..

Collymaggs - sounds like you had a wonderful time away...I knew you would, we had our honeymoon in Tuscany and it was fab...did dp get the jobbies done around the house too?? Hope your wrists are a little better hun..really hope you can make the 30th (looks like it will be that date from the poll) as would be great to see you before you jet off to that chilly place..good suggestion for meet-up venue...can't remember the name of the pub but it should be easy for everyone to find being next to HH!

Saskia - AKA 'Lady with Stud Hubby'!!!! Will he ever let you forget that statistic!! Sounds like your IUI went well and now it's just the waiting..hope you are making the most of resting up til you're back to work...know what you mean about the silly walk..after every treatment I do the walk too!!! Sending you lots of      for that BFP soon..

MellyMell - good to hear from you hun..We had paid privately for 6 tx and then got an IVF cycle on the NHS even though they knew we had paid before...think it depends on the partic PCT...the way mine is now financially I am sure that they would say no if we asked them now. I know when your waiting, every day seems so long but the 28th will come round soon..lets hope tho you can get this IUI in in-between and it be the one that works so you'll have no need of more IVF!

Pancake - good news about your fsh levels and now you are on your way again...I have used Gonal-F for all of my treatments and have never had any problems with it so hope that you will be the same...I was never a 'drinker' either but my experience of mild OHSS changed all that...not nice and still very much in my memory reminding me why it's so important! Panda is right, try and vary from just plain water to juices, herbal tea etc Hope your scan goes well on Monday...let us know how you get on..

Vix - I know what you mean about acupuncture...it's just the best isn't it! I actually like having the needles in my head   although one week, I had a really bad chest infection and he put them in my throat...that was going a bit too far I think as I still feel a bit woozy thinking of it! One time when he put them near my temples, after I left I had a spasming in my eyelids that didn't go for days! But apart from that, it is really relaxing..  Glad it is helping you to feel a bit better hun..

Dannysgirl - thinking of you for your consult tommorrow honey xxx

Hi to Lins, jayB and anyone else I've missed xxx

Well, after a few rough days I decided to withdraw from my exam yesterday..to be honest, it is just too much for me at the moment. It's a palliative care module and whilst I enjoyed doing the course/assignments/tutorials etc and didn't find it too heavy, in the emotional frame of mind I'm in, going through it all again for revision was just bringing up lots of stuff for me around death and dying and especially babyloss...With everything else, I'm really struggling to focus and it's just so stressing me out that, for the first time in my life, I have said 'can't do this right now'. I rationalise it out thinking I did the course to keep my brain active, give me structure whilst I have not been at work and to raise my awareness on a professional level and I know I have acheived all of this...just won't have done the final exam..so am trying to feel that it's a huge weight off my mind, the purpose has been served and not to feel like a failure at that as well..may take a few days!

Looks like there could be quite a few of us at the meet, which the poll seems to show as Sat 30th Sept for lunch...am really looking forward to it and everyone welcome...

Enjoy the rest of your day...
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just been catching up on all the news, try to have a sneaky peep at work but we are not meant to and we get so little time, I don't stop from the minute I get in till I leave.  Its exhausting, but at least I don't sit in the car for 2 hours aday doing battle with the A13.

Mikeygirl - thanks for your PM, PM'd you back.  Don't beat yourself up over your course you have done well to stay so focused.

Panda -     excellent news no more botty bombs, when is your next scan?  

I will try on get online more frequently now and read up on everyones news so I can do more personals, but please believe me I do think of you all everyday and wish you all the best.

I am still confused as to what to do, I feel quite lost now with no HH, nearly a year of appointments, scans, injections, operations, phonecalls etc.  I know i can't try IVF/ ICSI again, one I'm too scared to fail again but mainly I can't afford it, we aren't eligiable for NHS because Mark has kids.  I'm praying that my GP lets me try Clomid, I need to look on the Clomid thread and see if I cna find out information.  This week I have been teaching my Year 10 class about Pregnancy and Conception, next monday I've got to teach about INFERTILTY     do you think I'll manage    , might need to get my text books out to refresh      Seriously I just hope I can deliver that lesson without breaking down, just need to go into automatic pilot.

Well take care special people

Love from

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Lins - nice to hear from you honey and glad you are keeping well!

My next scan is 30 October    which will be my 20 week scan - all going very quickly!

Mikey - as Lins said don't beat yourself up over the exam.  YOu have been through so much lately and you can always do it another time x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello to all

Saskia - What a stud, have to say though not to burst your bubble first time round DP got 75 million needless to say he was shouting it from the roof tops   His friends at the pub thought it was hilarious when we went back to have EC and he had 45 million he was bewildered and said to William I've lost 30 million where has it gone I couldn't stop laughing DP wasn't so keen to shout that from the roof tops   . All the best to you on your 2ww.

Lins - Nice to hear from you, All the best for next week, that is a hard one to do but I am sure you will cope admirably.

Panda - Gosh I didn't realise you had to take them for that length of time is that the standard if you get a BFP? Well done you what a relief  .

Victoria N - Pleased the acupuncture went well I love it too.

Mikeygirl - Do not feel a failure my god girl I could not even consider doing such a course especially the topic. You are an amazing person to go as far as you have. You may not have the exam but you have done all the work. So congratulations for that  

Pancake - I was Gonal F and it was so much easier than having to mix powders with merinol. All the best to you for your second scan.

Collymags - Pleased to hear you had a good holiday little devil another one coming up you go girl.

Mellymel - all the best for the 28th it will be here before you know it.

Hi to everyone else.

Dannysgirl all the best today I am also going to HH today my appointment is at 2pm just as a follow up after the surgery. May see you there.

Well better go and get on with some work.
Love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*Dannysgirl and JayB...*

Good luck for your appts at HH today...let us know how you get on   

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

ladies!!
Hope all is well today  

Sorry not posted for a few days been hectic, sorting out holiday! travel company overbooked my hotel so had to find a new one and book that but its not near my family who are staying in a complete diffrent hotel!!!    
and the puppies are driving me mad!!! they have there teeth now and are running around like lunatics constantly wanting to play!! they sweet though!!!

haven't got long till holiday and my birthday and then i can start my treatment! i feel in limbo at the moment as i dont have any doc appts or scans or awaiting an appt, but im sure that will go when i on the beach!!!!  

So how is everyone?

Dannysgirl and Jayb... Good luck with appts today, let us no how you get on.   

Lindsey... hello hun, good to see you on here! glad your new job is going great! typical about your subjects though! thinking of you, if you have any questions on clomid i was on it for a year! 8 lovely cycles! pm me if you have.

Mikeygirl... sorry to hear you pulled out of your exam! but like you say you had a lot to deal with this year, understand y though and i think u made a really positive decision and it was the right one! cant wait for meet! where will it be?? 

Panda..congratulations on having no more cyclogest to take!! i on the other hand still have that pleasure to have! 

Collymags... good to see you back! glad you had nice hoiday!

Saskia...WOW, your hubbie is  a stud!!! but dont let this get to he's head!!        
im praying for your BFP hun! how is everything going?? 

to anyone else who i have missed out on sorry but theres a lot of people on here now! sending everyone        

i am off to spring clean my house! from top to bottom! wish me luck! 
Love 
Becki and 5 dogs under my feet!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Jayb - Yep if you get a BFP you have to use the bum bullets up until 3 months but they miscalculated with me so ended up being 13 weeks  

Good luck for your appointment today!

Dannysgirl - and you hun - good luck for today.

Hi to everyone else.

Just to let you know my friend's niece died of cot death     I didn't think it could still kill at 14 months.  So I am no seriously thinking about getting the monitors that have a sensor pad that goes under the mattress.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Panda - Cot death can happy over the real baby stage but I think it is quite rare. Such a tragedy. I really hope that I get a BFP but the thought of how to use the botty bombs is not thrilling me, they are so messy I may have to invest in some panty liners if it happens.

Hi Mikeygirl thanks for your good wishes, looking forward to seeing you next week.

Becki - puppies sound so sweet if not slightly annoying, bless him have you got any homes for them yet.How long is it until you go on holiday? Mine is 19 days .

Dannysgirl - really nice to see you and DH yesterday, hope the appointment went well and DH is ok.

Well I visited HH yesterday, very strange to go back seemed like I had never been away like fitting into old slippers. And who should I bump into but the very lovely dannysgirl, we exchanged peks on the cheek and the receptionist said do you know each other, thought that was quite funny. As I left Dannysgirl was just going in with DH to their appointment so I hope she comes on here and tells us how she got on.
As for me I saw Michael and he totally confused me and I totally confused him . He thought I wanted to start tx on this cycle so gave me my prescription for the drugs and everything. The annoying thing is poor Mike had his blood test but is Dr did not ask for the Hep b and C to be done so I had to phone up his GP surgery and they are putting a form out for me to pick up on Tuesday. Anyway I then went to see Mary who offered me another purple bag and I said I already had one and she said you don't wan't another one. They really seem to try and give them away. I was asked last time aswell . It is amazing how much I had forgotten so Mary went through it with me and as my periods have not completely regulated themselves since the surgery she said to have my holiday and then go back for a scan and chat with the nurse. I would feel better to do that anyway. So after that waffle the gist of it is that I should take the suprecur around the 15th of next month and so my 2ww will roughly be the same time as next year. Spooky.

I can not believe that it is starting all over again for me. When I was told I needed surgery it all seemed so far away. Mike and I have already spoken about if we are not successful and he says we can carry on until I have had enough, so I do not feel so pressured and anxious as I did thinking that this may well be our last Tx. Michael showed me what the clip looks like it appeared to be a lot bigger than I imagined it. He sees no reason why it shouldn't work and advised that even though they couldn't clip both the stitching is what they used to do in the old days and it is just as effective very small chance it would open up.

So that is me feeling fairly good about everything just really wan't to get started. But going to enjoy my holiday first.

Hope you all have a great weekend.
Lots of Love
Jayb xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning ladies!!

Hope everyone on here is feeling good! 

Jayb... Puppies are sweet they keep me entertained! i have  3 puppiies and 2 have been spoken for so 1 left! i dont want any off them to go but DF said we cant have 5 dogs in house! so i sad about that 
I have got 18 days till birthday and 21 days till holiday! 

All have a nice weekend 

Becki xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well... 

*StephJoy* has asked me to say hi to everyone...her computer is poorly at the mo and it's driving her mad. She will be at the meet on the 30th tho and is looking forward to catching up on everyone's news. She has started stimming again (600ml of Merional a day!!!) and a scan has revealed some follies this time, yippeee, so they are hoping to go ahead with ICSI rather than transfer to IUI again...so we wish her much luck!!!

*JayB* - will catch up with everything this week but am so pleased you have a plan of action hun..want all details of your holiday too!!! Glad you don't feel under any pressure with this treatment..you know my feelings, reassess after each one 

*Becki* - am not really a doggie person so 1 dog in the house would probably be too much for me but 5...your df is right to say noooo  !!! You asked about the venue for the meet, well I think it will be the Toby pub just before you get to HH...Are you okay to get there as I don't think you drive do you? If you can get to Chelmsford, I can collect you e.g. from station and we can go from there...pm me if you want to.

*Meet-Up!!!*

The poll for our meet up closed this afternoon and it looks like most people can make a *1pm meet on Sat 30th Sept*. Unless, anyone has strong preferences for somewhere else, I would suggest we go to the *Toby pub just before you get to Holly House * (if you are coming from Loughton-direction)..not sure what the foods like but it should be okay for lunch and probably easier to get a table than Old Orleans...

*Gals coming so far...*

Mikeygirl
JayB
Dannysgirl
StephJoy
Tracey
Becki
Panda
DayCJ

Collymaggs??

Everyone else is more than welcome...Saskia, Vix, MellyMel, Pancake..

Chat later 
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for so long but I have been keeping an eye on you all    I'm at work so no time for personals but I thought I'd better let you know how we got on at HH on Friday !

We originally requested to see William as DH is VERY shy and feels better talking to him.  However I got a call from HH and they told me William wasn't in and would be see Michael instead.  DH was a bit upset but said it was a shame to waste a day off so off we went !

Michael was great and we weighed up all the options and all agreed that 3 natural cycles of DIUI are the way to go !  All this depends on me having a HSG on my next cycle so fingers crossed if that's fine then we'll be good to go.  We have to have our HIV/HEP tests again as it's been over a year and I have to call on Day 1 of next cycle to book the HSG then I believe I have to have a bloodtest for CMV, fill out forms for donor selection and book a counceling session so it's going to be all go from now on.

It's such a relief as since April I wasn't sure we were going to have another TX and now it's all steam ahead and we're feeling really positive too.

Thanks for all your well wishes hopefullt have time for personals later
Love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning Dannysgirl,

I feel really positive for you both too! Michael is very different in his approach to William (whom I think is fab!) but he will always have a special place in my heart for the way he cared for me with our ectopic. So, am glad you have a plan for moving forward..you got there in the end and I'm sure your relationship will be the more stronger for reaching this stage together.

So HSG next month and then it's all go...we'll be here for you every step of the way.

Can't wait to catch up proper on the 30th!

Have a good day..

Love Mikeysgirl xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning ladies !!!

Mikey girl... cannot wait for meet up! 

Dannysgirl...Wow sounds like you are going to be very busy with the treatment, glad you feelinf realy positive! We are keeping our fingers crossed and sending you lots of positive enerfy too! 

hope everyone else is doing greta! 

Love becki 

XXXXXXX


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

well I has my 2nd scan this morning and Michael was pleased with everything. He wants me to go back Wednesday, 2 days earlier than usual, so I might be having EC on Friday. I also had to start taking cetrotide (I think that's it!) today, I now have a big lump on my thigh which is red and itchy, and I feel really sick, does this usually happen?

Mikeygirl - I would like to come to the meet up, if that's OK. How will I know who you all are, will you all be wearing your FF orange wristbands?

Heidi


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Heidi/Pancake - great news that all is well from your scan today! I have only had cetrotide once and was fine with it but do remember Liz saying that occassionally people can feel unwell after. See how it goes, if you still feel unwell tommorrow, I would give one of the nurses a ring to put your mind at rest. Fab that you will be coming to the 30th meet at the pub next to HH that none of us know the name of  ..Hadn't thought about recognizing each other   a few of us have met up before so I guess we'll be the gaggle of gals talking about injections, follicles and sperm at the bar   ? 
I haven't got an orange FF ribbon but I know JayB has so will ask her to wear it! Maybe if others have one they could wear theirs too..fingers crossed for good follies on wednesday xx

Becki - have pm-d you back re: lift xx

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Pancake - pleased your scan went well, good luck for friday.

Mikeygirl - will make sure I am wearing my orange ribbon.

Dannysgirl - So please it went well for you and DH he did look a little scared when I saw you on Friday. All systems go for you then girl. Look forward to having a natter on the 30th.

Stephjoy sorry your computer is a bit poorly hope it will be better soon, hope all is going well for you.

Becki - you are very good I would wan't to keep the lot when we saw Benn with all his brothers and sisters I wanted to take them all home. 

Hi to everyone else

Nothing to report from me just counting the days until my holiday.

Love jaybxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

evening girls, 
ye turn your back and next thing ye know heaps is happening.

Dannysgirl, am really pleased that things are moving forward for you. we also bonded most with William, though felt extremely confident with Michael's clinical knowledge. fingers crossed everything goes well  

Becki and Jayb even though i'm not even back a week from my hols, am jealous of you's with yours to come, lucky things.

Pancake gosh things seem to be moving very quickly along for you, excellent eh! fingers crossed for friday 

Lins, hun how are you?? well i hope.

nothing new this end, except expanding rapidly had to nip to lakeside after work to sort out clothes for work plus a swimsuit, i tell ye trying to find clothes is so difficult, sure ye can do it on line but i do prefer trying stuff on to be sure. i'd love to come on the 30th but similar to Panada, if its difficult for folk just pm me and i'll understand i'd rather that than upsetting folk.  now best stop skiving and do something useful. dp is doing diy whilst i'm playing on this, the joys of womanhood!!
Mikeygirl will pm you.    take care all xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Collymags I think I speak for most of us girls on here, it would be lovely to meet you and I feel fine about meeting bump too. The same with Panda you have both been in our positions and hopefully we will be in your position soon.

Please come it would be great to meet you and finally put a face to a name 

Jaybxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello ladies 

Any one watching LK today about doner sperm and eggs! there is a IVF specialist on! 

Becki


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Becki - I wish, I'm stuck in work!  What was it all about?

Hi Tracey - how are things with you hon?

Collymags - Its a right pain isn't it - I bought new bras 3 weeks ago and they no longer fit!  Went to M&S this morning on the way to work and got measured and am now a 34DD - I was only a 30D to start off with - what am I gonna be like in 5 months time?  The woman also said she didn't think I would be in that size for very long as there was a bit of room but not much but the 34E was too big and not supportive enough!

Hi to Jayb, Mikeygirl, Pancake, Dannysgirl, Lins and anyone else I might have forgot.

Nothing much happening this end, woke up with a sore throat this morning   so bought some fresh lemons and have been making hot honey and lemon (yum yum).  Really don't want to take paracetamol unless I am desperate.  I know they are safe to take in pregnancy but I had so many of them when I was in hospital that I just don't want to take any more.  I even had to resort to Temazapan one night because I hadn't slept for 3 nights cos of the pain - I still managed to get up twice for a wee - don't know how I got to the loo cos your whole body just goes to sleep.  Best sleep I have ever had though and was assured about 100 times by the nurses and my best mate the midwife that its completely safe!

DH's new car has been delivered this morning - can't wait to see it.  Its a BMW 318i (company car) which is absolutely no good for getting a double buggy in the boot but we will only have it until Christmas as DH has basically been pushed out of the company and is negotiating a rather large pay off at the moment.  So as of Friday DH is unemployed!  He has had 3 interviews for store manager at Ikea and been told he basically has the job but has to jump through one more hoop.  I really really really hope he gets it, he's really enthusiastic about it, its the new store at Edmonton which is 10 mins drive from home and they are paying his salary he earns now plus mine on top so I can pack up work completely.  So can we have some     for him.

Cheers lovies xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

Panda - Hope your throat feeling bit better soon hun.     for your dh!! Hope he gets a nice big pay off and a nice big new salary...think you may be needing some time out of work soon!!! However, I am officially jealous   (  only green-faced icon could find!)..I want back my bigger boobs - you are a 34DD, I'm now only a 34AA!!! I know small is beautiful and all that but    I did weightwatchers a few years ago and lost 4stone plus and with it went my lovely big boobs! Hoping if I ever get preggers they will come back, at least for a bit  ..Will dh let you drive the new car to meet us next Sat? If he does then I am def not coming in my battered old clio..the shame  

Becki - didn't see LK Today..any insights?? Did the specialist have any tips for actually getting any UK donor sperm/eggs   Hope you and your pup are doing okay today..

Tracey - look forward to seeing you...hope you can get the lovely M baby-sat!

Collymaggs - thanks for pm, will pm you back   Of course, we want to see ye on the 30th, in ye new clothes, of course!!!

Lins - just thinking about you and hope you are okay hun..when's the infertility teach? xx

Saskia - hope you are taking it easy hun...is the waiting driving you   yet?!? Let us know how you are?

JayB, Dannysgirl, Pancake, Mellymell and Vix - and anyone I've missed?-hope you are having a good week so far!

Talk soon
Love Mikeygirlxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mikeygirl - I also used to be a 36C and lost 3 a bit stone hence the 30D little (.)(.) - well they were really little - I just have a tiny back so they were pretty much in proportion but I wanted them bigger and I got my wish!  I must say they are pretty amazing and I love having them    just hope they don't end up like Spaniel's ears in the future once they have been sucked dry    Naaaa  I will be coming in my car next week.  I am allowed to drive his but I have to go to the hairdressers in Bethnal Green (friend of family hence the trip) on the Sat morning and wouldn't fancy leaving his new one parked on the big main road, someone might hurt it    I may be a bit later than 1pm next week cos of hairdressers but would be there by 130pm at the latest.  Can you PM me your mobile no again so I can text you and let you know what time I'll be there?

A x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Hey Mikeygirl when I saw Michael on Friday I asked why they didn't start doing sperm share to up the donor list.  He said he didn't really know why but I felt like I'd sparked a little light bulb in his brain.  Low and behold I opened up the Metro news paper yesterday morning and read that Bourne Hall are doing sperm share and offering 1 IVF for free !!  Won't be long before they're all following suit including HH I'm sure !  

Oh Panda DD and even E are just baby baps to me !!  I'm an H!!  and that's without being preggers.  God only knows what I'll do if our wish does come true     Wellcome to the world of trying to buy a large cup size bra that's comfortable !!

I didn't see LK Today.  I'm maybe too sensitive but it seems to me like they're treating IF like a game show ! Having a competition who can get pregnant first   a little insensitive I think or maybe I'm over sensitive I'm not sure.

Anyway ladies better get on
Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Good afternoon ladies!

Well I am just about at the end of week one of 2ww, its not been too bad so far but I am expecting to feel 'something' and I don't yet! I have absolutely no symptoms at all even with the nasty cyclogest bullets (well maybe a bit of bloating) can anyone tell me what symptoms you have all had at this stage or not?? Part of me is saying BE POSITIVE all the time in my head but at the same time I feel that it can't have worked because its just not that simple.....Yep I think you hit the nail on the head it is sending me 

Well yesterday was our 2nd wedding anniversary! Dh sent me a lovely bunch of flowers and we are going out tomorrow evening for a meal, unfortunately he is working nights at the mo so I spent our anniversary on my tod in front of corrie! Roll on tomorrow.... 

I have had 2 sessions of reflexology in the past week which has been very nice and relaxing but boy does it make me get lazy!! I struggle to get off this sofa I tell ya! Other than that I have not been up to much really. My parents are coming to stay next week which will be nice as my Dad is gonna fix my downstairs loo which has been out of action for over a year so will look forward to that! Poor dh is going to go a bit mad though with his in-laws in his face for a week 

Mikeygirl- Well done for doing all the organising for the meet, unfortunately as my parents are going to be here I will find it a bit tricky to come but would have loved to! Hope I get to come to the next one! Am gutted that I won't be able to meet you all   

Panda-Hope your sore throat feels better soon, wishing your dh the best of luck for the job      you lucky lady-of-leisure-to-be ( oh maybe not with 2 bouncing bubbas to keep you on your feet! Not much leisure there )

Becki- Thanks for the pm will send you one back hun! Not long till your hols now, you'll soon be lying in the  with a cocktail in your hand.... I watched a bit of LK today, it was a bit weird wasn't it? There was a lady on there who bought some sperm on the internet from sperm direct and it was delivered with syringe 3 days later!!!! Crazy.

Dannysgirl- Hello! I agree with you totally about the gmtv IVF thing! I don't think you're over sensitive at all! Sometimes reality tv is just too close to the bone eh? Good luck with your HSG and forthcoming IUI, sending you loads of           

Jayb- Not long till your holiday too you lucky thing making us all jealous! Glad to hear you have plans for after the hols to start tx! Enjoy your R&R before that though 

Collymags- I have always imagined that buying maternity clothes would be good fun (although thats the romantic pregnancy dream I guess!) but the reality is obviously different! I hope you manage to get what you want. I suppose we forget that it is actually 9 months of CHANGING shape, and as for bras well I hadn't even thought of them...

Stephjoy and Pancake- Good luck with everything, here is a follie dance for you both 
           

Tracey- Hello how are you? Hope things are all ok 

Lins- Hello how are things at work? Have you had the dreaded lecture yet? I hope things went ok in the end even though I am sure it must have tugged a heart string. Sending you much love 

Hello to Vix and Mellymel how are you two? Good I hope,      

Well thats it from me now ladies, will update you with my progress/neurosis as and when, in the mean time if anyone has any stories of 2ww I would love to hear?

Love and luck to you all

[fly]         [/fly]

Saskia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi folks

SASKIA  i have to say you sound extremely together and brave i was always a bit wacko towards the end of the 2ww a mixture of nerves and drugs. so well done you.  as regards symptoms with treatment cycles i'd none whatsoever.  and with this natural bfp i had i day out of the blue of extreme tiredness, my sense of smell was heightened, i did have an implantation bleed (but never realised thats what it was at the time, thought it was a weird af after failed cycle) the main thing was definetly sore boobs but more like a premen thing.  the thing is i think we can beat ourselves up trying to analyse every thing and hoping for signs all the time. there are many woman out there who have no idea they are preg. for quite some time, its just that we are constantly looking for it.  anyhow heaps of            (just remember pregnant until proven otherwise) x

Mikeygirl thanks for pm, my arrival might be like Panada nearer to 1.30 but definetly aiming to be there and so looking forward to meeting folk in the flesh

Jayb, thanks for your note. its through no matter what our outcome we've all been on the same journey

Dannysgirl now why haven't they organised the sperm share thing before amazing how technology evolves yet something like that gets left behind.

right folks thats me for now, keep well budies


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Collymags,

Together? Moi?   and definitely not brave     but am good at making it look that way!!!

saskia x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

OMG no time for personals the thread has gone mad, I was catching up until yesterday   .
Just wan't to say that I agree with Dannysgirl that this GMTV thing is insensitive and the last thing I would wan't to do was go through tx with camera's watching me. I know it can be a fountain of knowledge to people just starting out. But the way they have done is like a game show. Rant over. 

Hope you all have a good day, love to you all. See you later Mikeygirl.

Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Panda hope that sore throat is getting better you poor thing.    to your DH hope he is successful.Nice car . About the (.) (.) the most I have got to was a 36 b. sadly not that now. At least they are healthy though.

Dannysgirl You my darling will have to order a hammock when you are pregnant  . Hope you are ok looks like you guys will be right behind me with tx and hopefully that BFP.

Saskia B Pleased you are doing ok only a week to go. Sorry you can not make the meet. Hope you can make the next one.

Collymags - hope you were able to get the maternity clothes. Look forward to seeing you saturday week.

Stephjoy how are you doing hope you will be back with us soon.

Lins Been thinking about you this week hope the class went ok and it was not too painful.

Tracey Hope you can get a babysitter and can make the meet.

Becki I think Mikeygirl is going to text you about next Saturday, be nice to meet you.

Mikeygirl - Thank you so much for the lovely lunch it was lovely to catch up.

I had better go Benn want's to play hi to everyone I have missed.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello to you all

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread.

I am thinking of transferring to Holly House for my next IVF Cycle and wandered if you give me an idea of how you have found it there? Their website gives the impression that they are very customer focussed. Do they take on difficult cases/ poor responders? Do they do any immune test there? Are they careful with monitoring?

Any feedback you have would be appreciated.

Best wishes to you all


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello Beattie2,

Welcome to the thread! Unfortunately I can't really answer any of your questions as I am quite new to treatment, having IUI and not IVF! I have found the staff at HH to be great so far, cannot fault them really, although I have nothing to compare them to so my view is not necessarily a good one for you. 

Where are you having treatment at the moment? And what sort of treatment are you having? Have you been for a visit to HH they have regular open evenings which are quite good.

Well good luck with everything, hope everyone else gives you a better opinion than I can!


Saskia xx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi All

Beattie2 - I am currently on my 4th IVF, although my first at HH and I have found everyone there to be extremely helpful and friendly. I moved from Barts where I encountered no end of problems. I would recommend the HH open evening, they really make you feel welcome and explain the procedures thoroughly and you get the chance to ask as many questions as you wish and talk to the nurses and consultants on a 1:1 basis.

Well I had my 2nd scan yesterday, but I am not quite ready for EC yet. I have 5 large follies and a few small ones, so Michael wants to see me again tommorow with EC hopefully on Monday. He did say though that I might not be able to have blastocyst transfer if I don't get many eggs, which really gutted me, as I was hoping that we might be able to do that so we have a better chance of success. So keep your fingers crossed for lots of eggs.  

Heidi
xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Beattie welcome. I have never been to anywhere else so I can not comment on other clinics. But I sing there praises at HH. You are not left feeling like a number and everyone there are caring and empathetic. I would definitely recommend the clinic.
All the best whatever you decide.

Pancake - well done for the follies. Although my little one did not stay I got pregnant first time and I had one egg that fertilised on day two. So it can happen. All the best for Monday be thinking of you.

Very busy day at work, feel really tired so bath and early bed I think. Hi to everybody
Love Jaybxx


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, I think I will go along to their next open evening.

All the best of luck to you who are having treatment at the mo


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Blimey its been a quiet few days on here!

Is there anybody out there? Are you all ok? I hope so. You are obviously all out doing exciting things and I'm the saddo checking this every five minutes!   

Well not much to report my end, 6 days till testing, no real symptoms yet except last night I had serious bloating and then a succession of massive stinky farts!!   Sorry tmi! Bet you all needed to hear that eh?

Sending you all lots of   and much love!


Saskia xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning gals,

Have not been here for a day or two so...]

Saskia of the Stinky Farts - only 6 days left...wow, you are on the home straight now hun!! Don't worry about having no symptoms..as others have said there are some women who have every symptom who get a bfn and some who have nothing and then get that bfp...sending you much     and have everything crossed here for you xx

Beattie - Welcome to the thread..As you can see from my signature I've had a few treatments at HH and can honestly say they have been truly wonderful with us. Their website is an accurate reflection of their attitude which is 100% person-focused. All the staff genuinely care which in my opinion is priceless. I only have personal experience of the NHS as an alternative and HH is soooo different, thank goodness! However, I've had friends who've been to ARGC and have had a difficult time coping with the way they operate. HH are careful with monitoring but not on the scale of ARGC i.e. daily blood testing/medication adjustment. HH actually feel that this is excessive and income generating for that particular clinic not to mention highly stressful for women having treatment. In terms of immunity, yes they do the testing..I have had all the bloodwork for immune issues done with HH. They will prescribe things like prednisolone and will do IVIG but I got the impression this was not done regularly. As the others have said, I think it would be a great idea for you to go to an open evening, to meet the 3 consultants and the nursing staff etc..get a feel for how they work and then make a decision. Best of luck with it and let us know how you get on xx

Pancake - best of luck for your scan today! I always found that I had a follie-growth spurt right at the end of stimming so fingers crossed this happens for you too! Hope you can have a relaxing weekend and will be thinking of you for EC on Monday xx

Becki - will pm you about the meet. Hope you okay xx

JayB - Hope you have a good weekend away with Sid   xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you all doing okay...xx

My update - well, I've been really down since our latest bfn as you know, but this week I decided I needed to get myself together a bit...although I am supporting dh when he goes away for work (2 days a week at the mo) and going to the gym etc, I decided I needed some other focus apart from IVF and thinking about treatment in Spain, so on Monday I saw an article in the Chronicle saying Helen Rollason Heal Cancer Trust were looking for volunteers. I phoned and yesterday I had an interview...I was so pooping myself as I seem to have lost all my confidence these last few months..but they wanted me and my skills which gave me a real boost!! Have said that I can commit 1 or 2 days a week and they are very flexible which is great for me to fit it in with going away with Mike...am going in again today just for the morning so I better go in a mo but thought I'd let you all know...still agonising over Spain but feel that this will give my head a bit of break at least from that!

Anyways, better go but chat later...have a good day and thank Crunchie it's Friday!!!!

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Saski poor you as Mikeygirl said do not worry about no symptoms. Last time I had all the symptoms but it was only the pessaries, even DP thought I was pregnant. I was reaching so much in the morning, it made him laugh, was not convinced myself though. All the best to you.

Beattie all the best to you.

Mikeygirl pleased yesterday went well, good luck for today.

Well AF arrived this morning so DR starts on the 12th the day we fly home so will have to do injection in the airport toilets great eh. Never mind at least the tx journey will have started again. Going to ring HH today and speak to the nurse.

Not going to have access to the computer as off to Great Yarmouth until Sunday. Have a great weekend our last before we all meet.

Loads of Love to everyone
Jaybxx


----------



## Mina24 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi girls!!

I've just booked myself in to see the consultant @ H House !! Have you got any tips ?
Background - I have PCOS (had the lap and drilling done) also got Endo tubes are a little knackered, currently on clomid cycle 3.

seriously considering Blastocyst transfer … I spoke to somone in the CHIPS support group who seems positive about the whole thing…

Take care
mina

wishing everyone the best of luck !


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Mina

Welcome to the HH thread!

Everyone at HH is lovely - you will be made to feel very welcome and cared about.  Not just a number.  There are three consultants William, Michael and Daniel and you will see all three of them so don't be put off by this - I only saw Michael once though and William did my egg collection and Daniel did my transfer.

I had blasto and you can see the result from my ticker!  You don't really get much choice about it from my experience - if you have enough eggs and the quality is good then they will call you and tell you and say that they think that its the best thing for them.  If the quality and number are poor then they generally don't risk it as you lose quite a few.  I had 29 eggs   14 of which I donated which left me with 15.  Of those 2 were immature and 9 fertilised.  All those 9 were sent to blasto and I ended up with 3 expanded blastos - 6 perished on day 4   , whilst we did feel sad about this at the time, the quality of the remaining 3 was fantastic and I had two put back and one is on ice and the rest is history!

Good luck and let us know how you get one at your con.


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Mina,

Welome from me to the HH thread..as Panda says they are all really fab at HH so you are in very good hands.

Another message board I hang out on has a list of question you may want to consider for you initial fertility consultation..some may not be relevant for your circumstances but it's worth a look before you go I think..

What tests are carried out by the clinic? 
What treatments are offered by the clinic? 
Does the clinic offer storage facilities e.g., for embryos, sperm, eggs? 
What information does the clinic provide? Is there any literature I can take home with me to read? 
What consent needs to be given? 
Is there a counsellor on site and what counselling is available? Will it be available to both myself and my partner? 
Does the clinic have a patient support group? 
Are there any restrictions on the patients treated? 
Are there any restrictions to any treatment at the clinic? 
What is the meaning of "the welfare of the child"? 
What is the clinics success rate for my age group? 
Is there a waiting list for treatment? If so, how long will I have to wait? 
How long is a cycle of treatment from start to finish? 
How many times will I have to visit the clinic? 
What is the cost of treatment and what is covered? 
What possible additional costs might arise? 
Will I get NHS Funding? 
What will happen if I get pregnant? 
What will happen if I don't get pregnant? 
Will all treatment be kept confidential? 
What opportunity will I be given to discuss fully with the a staff member any results from investigations? 
What are the possible side effects of the drugs and procedures involved in treatment? 
What is the clinic's live birth rate per treatment cycle started /egg collection / embryo transfer? 
What are the chances of multiple birth? 
Is there a policy to reduce the number of multiple births? 
Will I be seen by the same doctor throughout my treatment? 
Are any of the clinics facilities shared with other units, such as a maternity unit? 
How long has the clinic been established? Do they specialise in any particular type of assisted reproduction technique? 
How does the clinic involve my partner with the treatment? 

Hope you find these useful  

In terms of blastocyst transfer, Panda is right to say whether you have the option of this or not is decided by the embryologist who will assess the quality and number of embryo's and the risk of them making it to this stage in the lab. If you have less than 5, they will not consider it as the risk of having none to transfer is too great. It's also worth noting that in the last year HH have stopped freezing embryo's that aren't blastocyst. The embryologists are great at discussing all this with you though so no need to be concerned.

When is your consultation? Let us know and keep in touch...

Have a good weekend  - where has all this rain come from?

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Just popped on here quickly to give you an update from Stephjoy.

She had a scan today and has 2 follies so EC is scheduled for Monday.  Please give her lots of    and fingers crossed there are a few follies hiding for her.

I'll let you guys know when I hear any more
Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

afternoon girls

not been on for a few days as been knocked off my feet really rapidly by a viral thingy.  went into work on wednesday feeling a wee bit rough but within 2 hours they sent me off. i've virtually been in bed since, the aches are the worst, just turning in bed is a nightmare,  still there's light at the end of the tunnel so slightly less achy today.  also been conscious about drugs know paracetamol is safe but not enthused about taking it so have managed on 3 over 3 days.  have an appt with a hand doctor next week, but might put it off as the plumb blossom center in chelmsford say they get good results with acupuncture, just waiting to hear from them.  i tell ye girls, its such an exciting time, yet i feel like an ejet having a hand and wrist problem as there's no direct connection to the bump!!  just the extra fluid thing.


Beattie2 and Mina24, i can only reiterate what the others have said. HH really do themselves proud, for how professional they are yet at the same time you as a person/couple are there main focus it always feels very personal indeed.  even the admin staff have a lovely attitude, i am amazed they always remembered my first name (meeting in corridors etc) even though i didn't really go an awful lot, plus had big gaps between treatments. you will be in excellent hands should you chose them as your carers

Saskia, just think hun you are on the home stretch heaps of     to you

Jayb, home great yarmouth is drier than here or you'll be needing paddles

Panda, Mikeygirl, Dannysgirl, Lins, Becki and Stephjoy, wishing you all well, have a good weekend.  Mikeygirl, that volunteer thing sounds excellent, i bet you'll be fantastic at it.    

take care allxxxxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi 

Stephjoy - wishing you all the best for Monday. I have EC on Monday as well, have to be there at 9am with operation sceduled for 10.30.     

Well had my 3rd scan today and it showed 7 good size follies and one small one, so EC is all set for Monday. They have said that they will probably do a transfer on day 3, as I probably won't have many eggs, but if they don't and I somehow get to blastocyst stage it will be transfer on Sat. So hoping it won't clash with the meet up. If it does and I can't make I will let you all know.

Feeling very bloated now and the tiredness had really hit me hard this time. I am thinking of taking the day off work after EC as I don't think I will be up to going into work. The problem is I am only temping and if I don't work I don't get paid, but I must let myself time to heal.

Welcome to all the new girls and good luck.

Heidi
xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning

just a quick one really.  Stephjoy and Pancake all the very best for monday  

been reading the other threads and came across the free ivf treatment in Nottingham, just checking the rest of you have read it as applications have to be in by end of sept,  for those under 40.  its within the ivf section.  sounds great, and worth the travelling i would think

anyway time for breakfast in between sneezing and unclogging nose etc.  take care all xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hello hello hello 

Sorry not been on here lately! 
it manic on here at the moment! 

So no news with me really! 

so just sending everyone luck and       
Im still here!

cant wait to meet you all next week! 
beckixxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is ok, wish I could make the meet next week, but we got Mark's kids and he'll be at work, so I won't be able to meet up with you.  But hopefully next time I can.
We I did my IVF lesson on Thursday to 20, year 10 kids (14yrs) and it was really good, they understood everything and asked sensible questions, which I was able to answer.  I didn't get upset which I was worried I would do.  The next day I got them to begin producing a leaflet all about IVF and they were able to do this from the notes they took the day before, so obviously something stuck.

Well I've had a bad week, got a cold from hell, all bunged up and miserable.  On thursday I noticed that my rabbit wasn't looking quite right, his eyes were swollen and weepy, yesterday he was no better and he was snuffly, I thought he had a cold, so I took him to the vet and to my shock I discovered he had msamostosis (can't spell it) and I had to have him put down straight away.  Mark brought him for me after the first failed IVF so it was really sad.  The worst thing about this week was on last weekend we had the kids and I was really low and I tried to talk to Mark but he wouldn't listen, I tried again on Monday and he basically told me if I don't stop going on about having a baby he'll leave!!!  I very rarely talk about it, but I'm still upset by what has happened, and AF still hasn't turned up so that doesn't help.  I really could believe he would say such a thing, he said he knew IVF would never work and the sooner I accept that the better.  He expects me to put on a happy smily face and be cheerful all the time, but i'm sorry i just can't do that.  As much as I love his kids, its like rubbing salt into the cut everytime they are here.

I'm sorry to post this but I need to talk to someone, I can't talk to Mark, I don't want to upset my Mum.

My big dilemma now is it worth trying Clomid or will it cause more problems at the end of the day.

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry girls, just read that message I should never have posted it, I shouldn't be bothering you with my problems, you've all got enough issues to deal with without me ranting on.  Just ignore me and I'll go away

Sending everyone


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

lins i know we have never chatted before but i just want to say i'm so sorry about your bunny & to send you lots of     and to tell you not to ever feel you can't post on any of the boards, after all this site is all about SUPPORT  so rant away  

pam xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins - Honey you come on here and rant and rave all you like - that's what we are hear for.  I am really sorry about your poor bunny - I know how attached you can get to them as I had a couple a few years ago and the fox got them one night!  Also really sorry that you and Mark are having a few problems at the moment.  Men just do not understand.  I had a right fit the other night at Peter and got told "You need to get a grip" - well thanks, how about a hug and a "Don't worry, things will be ok".  Naaaa.  They really are from another planet.  Its a real shame that you can't come next week, can you not just pop in for an hour?  

Feel free to PM me if you want to chat privately, although I am going OUT tonight!!!!  First night out in FOUR months,  only to a pub in Epping with Peter and friends but I am sooo excited  

Hey to everyone else.  Peter took me to Lakeside today and bought me loads of clothes and underwear because I had nothing for weekends or going out.    Oh and he also got a rather LARGE pay off from his job and we are just waiting to hear about another job he has had 3 interviews for so fingers, toes and everything crossed


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh Lins

never ever apologise for anything you do/say here. sure isn't that the most amazing thing about the sisterhood of ff. the support is immense no matter what we go through.  myself and dp always looked on ivf differently he is much more level headed and heaps less emotive.  the difference meant that rather than bog him down as such with every thing that bothered me i came on here instead.  there was overall support from him, but the really tough stuff when ye feel lower than low and have no idea what your life is about well he just couldn't understand it.  this didn't mean he wanted a child less, just that he was coming from a different angle.  no matter how close we are to our chaps they will never ever understand the yearning for motherhood or our emptiness should it not happen because they'll never have those feelings themselves.  i bet Mark didn't mean it literally, its more likely frustration at seeing you so low and not being able to help or support you.  i remember going to a hog roast 4 days after our last fail,(thought it was just eats drinks and chats didn't realise it'd be a mad disco thingy).  it was so the wrong place for me, i couldn't shift my sadness, could barely chat and be social let alone dance.  meanwhile dp was dancing the night away (men and their ability to compartmentalise eh!)  weeks later he mentioned what a misery i'd been that night. well forgive me for grieving!! honestly they haven't a clue, but that doesn't make them bad, just difficult sometimes.  so hun the moral of the story is that we are all here for you no matter what.  Lins, don't know if this is out of turn, but is the main reason for not going again, emotional/ or financial.  if its financial it might be worth reading up about what they are doing in Nottingham (virtually free) and big successess seemingly.  hope things are easier between you, take care xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh Lins,

     

Of course you should come and talk with us right now..we more than anyone understand the pressures that IF brings hun..I'm sorry you have been feeling so low..been so wrapped up in my own stuff recently, feel awful that we haven't chatted for so long..

Even in the strongest relationships, discussing IF and the decisions it brings with it can be really tough..generally women want to talk but men often find it difficult or even pointless, women want to share how they feel whereas men want to talk about what can be done now or they don't want to talk about it because that's more comfortable than having to deal with things that are painful, confusing and not immediately solveable.

I have no experience of this Lins, but I can only imagine having step-children however great they are, must create additional pressures for you. It must be difficult to live with the fact that Mark already has what you so dearly want...which is not to say you are jealous or resentful of the children but it's still a continual reminder that life isn't fair and of what is missing in your life. I think that for you, having the miscarriage not long ago must have been doubly painful because you lost a baby and, unlike Mark, still haven't got a child. 

Although the children live with their mum, they still spend a considerable amount of time with you...you look after them, even when Mark is working and you do all the things that a mother would do for them..feed them, bath them, play with them, care for them if they're sick and then they go back home and you have to go back to not being allowed to feel anything for another two weeks...I'm not saying for one minute that he shouldn't have the children and involve you in their care as I'm sure the fact that he has such a close relationship with his children is part of the reason you love the man he is. But he does need to recognise your feelings also. Maybe he thinks on some level that having a 'mum role' with them should lessen your needs and desires for your own children, when of course it won't and as you say, just rubs salt.

I can't imagine how hurtful it must have been to hear Mark say those things Lins..although his irritation at your grief and feelings may stem from feeling unable to make things better for you, he needs to try and understand that when you need his support at that level, it means being hugged and being listened to..that you don't expect him to wave a magic wand and for everything to be fixed.

Please don't apologise for how you are feeling, I can truly empathise...you have had such a difficult experience and are still grieving..something which men often think has 'acceptable time limits' to it but which of course we know is not the case...

In terms of whether to go ahead or not with Clomid, it sounds like you need to find a way of discussing this with Mark to find out where he really is on this..at the moment it sounds as if he would not be too keen and maybe that's because he feels he can't put you both through any more treatment, hoping and potential disappointments...you need to talk this through and let him know how you feel and somehow find a way forward together..if he truly does not want to continue with anymore treatment then you need to work out how you feel about this. You will need to think whether you can live with and are ready to start accepting a future with Mark and your step-children but without a child of your own. None of this is or will be easy Lins...I know cos for the first time ever I'm finding it tough to talk with M about how I feel too...but I feel we both don't have a choice if we want to save our relationships from being destroyed by IF.

Well, I hope I haven't overstepped the mark in my thoughts to you...I hope maybe once the kids have gone back home this weekend that you can have some us time to talk..

Still gutted we won't see you on Saturday but understand...if things change, just turn up tho..

PM me if you want to..and lets get a date for coffee over your neck of the woods real soon..

Huge gentle hugs my lovely friend
Mikeygirlxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello Mikeygirl, Panda, Collymags and Saphy

Thank you all for your kind words, they mean such a lot.  Mikeygirl, you are so right with what you said about the kids, I do everything for them at the weekend because Mark is at work and then they are gone for 2 weeks and its just us again.  Feel sad today, I take Megan dancing on a Saturday and she is in her first show this weekend, Hence the extra visit, had a bad cold all week, and I woke up at 3.30am with terible pains in my back, phoned the doctor this morning and got sent to the hospital, they thought it was pleursy, thankfully, it just a really bad chest infection, so given strong antibotics and pain killers and told to rest for a few days.  Can't go to Megans show now.  

Well thanks again, my truely lovely and special friends

Lindsey        

xxxx

PS Mikeygirl - I'll txt or Pm you to arrange to meet up soon


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning lovely chums,

Lins - hope you are feeling a weensy bit better today (I know how chest infections can linger!)..make sure you rest up this week hun xxx

Steph/Pancake - just wanted to wish you all the best for your EC's this morning..xxx

Panda - hope you and dh had a great night out..am sure you looked fab in all your new clothes! Sending lots of    for P's interviews...lets hope he gets them so he can keep you in the manner to which you've become accustomed    xxx

JayB -Did you survive the rain and Syd!! Hope 'Horrid Helen' stays off your case this week   Am having brekkie this morning with Judy at Haningfield reservoir - will be lovely to see her! xx

Hi to Dannysgirl, Collymaggs and everyone else I've missed (I know there are loads of you  )

Chat later

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Lins - Hun been thinking about you a lot especially with the class on IVF and I am pleased it went ok I guess from that the children will have learned an awful lot and god forbid any of them will have to go through it they will already have an understanding. I guess in the statistics there will be a few that will have to go through it, boys aswell. Just wan't to send you a   and say how sorry I am about your rabbit and being so poorly. I lost my gerbil this year and I shed a few tears, they become part of your family and help you through these horrible times you are having at the moment. As for Mark I agree with every body else we are on totally different planets psychologically and emotionally. But repeating what my dp said that it is hard watching me go through it especially as they really do not know how to cope especially when we breakdown. Mike had spoken to his friends saying that if it didn't work he was worried how I would cope I think he expected me to be a quivering wreck and I think he was quite relieved when I wasn't. When men can't cope with things they tend to go on the defensive so they won't show their feelings and it sounds like that is what Mark did to you. I really hope you can find the time to talk to each other, you sound such a wonderful step mum but we all know what that yearning is to wan't to have your own child. I hope I haven't rabbled on and I have made sense. Really sorry we are not going to see you on Saturday, hope we can meet up one day soon.

Pancake and Stephjoy - all the best for EC today hope you won't be feeling too uncomfortable. 

Mina - welcome to you. All the girls have already said how great HH is and I can only repeat that. You won't get a choice of blastocyst if there are not enough good embryo's by day three. But that doesn't mean you won't be successful.Good luck to you.

Panda - night on the town eh hope you had a good time and were not too tired. Bet you enjoyed your shopping spree. Can't wait to meet you on Saturday.

Dannysgirl - not long now until the HSG thanks for the message about Steph. see you very soon.

Mikeygirl Great Yarmouth was ok not too wet in fact beautiful weather on Saturday. I will tell you more when I see you, pleased to be home. Why did you not tell me it was your birthday not even going to be in Chelmsford tomorrow to drop a card in as we have an away day at some one's house in Braintree. Have a lovely birthday.Hope breakfast was lovely with Judy, a lovely lady.

Hi Becki, hope you are ok see you saturday.

Collymags sorry you have been unwell too and pleased you are feeling a bit better now.

Hi to anyone I have missed.

Well after AF arrived friday I did phone the nurse who surprisingly was working on reception as they were short staff but worked perfect for me as she was able to reassure me straight away, thankfully no injections needed in the airport toilets. As soon as I get home I have to do my injection and then the next day do the injection at the time that suits me best for the rest of the time. So I won't have to take anything with me on holiday just clothes, lotion and my lovely dp and friends. 

Take Care
Love Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Just receive a quick update from Stephjoy !

She's had EC and she asked me to tell you all she got an amazing 5 eggs     which as any of us poor responders know is fantastic !

Well done Steph !!

Love
dannysgirl

PS.  I'll let you all know how fertilisation goes as soon as I hear. xxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Afternoon all

Dannysgirl - excellent news re Stephjoy - send her my love and tell her to take it easy now xx

Jayb - Yeah had a good night on Sat thanks - funny I used to say I could never go out and watch everyone get drunk and me stay sober but now I have a reason to and its a lot easier!  Although the boys did start to annoy me about 1030pm when they started to slur and do stupid things.  Everyone was going back to a friends house as their house is huge and they have a pool table and games room and Peter just assumed that I wanted to go   - errrr hello I am pregnant have a stinking cold and am stone cold sober - NO I don't want to go back to friends house!!  The boys, of course, couldn't understand why not but Rachel whose house it is told them they were all bloody stupid and that its obvious that I would want to go home.  Told Peter he could go if he wanted and stay or get a cab later but we only had one set of door keys on us and I wasn't gonna get up for him, so he decided it was best to come home with me.  

Mikeygirl -    yeah too right I will need lots of money lavished on me in the coming months   

LIns - you poor thing - hope your chest infection isn't so bad now and the antibiotics are starting to kick in - you need some serious pampering girl - I think you should persuade Mark that you need a spa day!

As for me - getting over the cold nicely but now I think I have a urine infection!  Can't get a GP's appointment but when I told the receptionist I was PG with twins her whole attitude changed and she said she would speak to the doctor and get back to me.  Upshot is, GP is leaving me a prescription out for antibiotics which I have to go and collect this evening and leave a urine sample.  I did ask how can she do this without looking at me but apparently if anyone goes in suspecting urine infection they routinely prescribe the antibiotics as it takes a few days for the urine test results to come back.  All good fun.


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Haven't logged on for a few days and its got a bit hectic on here. Hope you are all well.
Unfortunately I can't make the lunch on Saturday but I'd have loved to have met you all, feels like I've known you for ages and its probably only been 6-8 weeks. Will hopefully be able to make in next time. 

Panda - hope the antibiotics work, and that you'll be right as rain soon (no pun intended on the rain, what a rubbish Monday!!), bet your hubby was glad you didn't go back to your friends after your night out, he probably didn't have such a bad hangover after all. I can't even remember what a hangovers like it feels so long ago!

Lindsey - don't apologise for coming on here to have a rant, like all the others have said before me, we're all in the same position, we all have experience of what we're all going through and its the best place to get it all off your chest. I'm sorry things aren't going well at the moment, I really hope things get better for you, and I'm so sorry about your rabbit too.

Mikeygirl - hope you have a great birthday, what are you up to? Good for you on the volunteer front, that sounds like such a good thing to get involved in and I'm sure you'll really enjoy it.

Collymags - hope you're feeling better soon and that you've shaken off the virus

Dannysgirl - glad to hear about Stephjoy, will keep everything crossed for her.

Saskia - I'm sure you're counting down the days now, hope the wind clears up!!!!!! Don't be tempted to test early, I really regret doing it, just hang in there until you're date.

Pancake - hope your EC went well, let us know how you got on.

I'm feeling much better since I've been back on my chinese herbs (even though they taste vile), got my energy back and have been feeling so much more positive since a couple of weeks ago. Got acupuncture again tomorrow and Sam is coming with me so we can discuss our next steps - although we have pretty much decided that we're going to have 1 more natural cycle and then crack on again with the treatment. I'm so determined to get pregnant now and in a funny sort of way am looking forward to our appointment with Daniel next Friday.

Big hugs to you all and to anyone I've missed.

Lots of love 
Vix xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Vix - lovely to see you back and to hear you sounding positive about your future...we'll miss you Saturday but hopefully you'll be able to make our Xmas night out (as I'm assuming there will be one gals   !!!) Will be thinking of you next Friday.

Panda - god, if it ain't one thing it's another 'eh! You poor thing, hope the antibiotics clear up your lurgy soon, we want you fighting fit for Saturday!!!

Collymaggs - hope you are feeling bit better too hun..don't want to disappoint your blue rinse brigade or us on Saturday...like Panda we need you fighting fit!!

Steph - have texted you but FAB news here too!!

Pancake - hope you are not too sore from your EC and you have some lovely eggs collected.

JayB - glad you had a good weekend hun..this will make you laugh...bloomin Judy bless her forgot we were having brekkie today and left me sitting at the reservoir till I phoned her to see where she was!!! She was so apologetic. She only lives 2 mins away so she dashed over but then realised she was in completely the wrong place so by the time she arrived I'd already had 2 cuppas!! Not to worry, had a lovely bacon sarnie which was a treat! See you at 11.30 at mine on Sat if that's okay..

Saskia - when do you test? Can't be long now, hang in there!

Hope everyone else is okay!

Well, I've just spoken to the lovely William...after our last follow-up before we had the 2 donor FET's we discussed with him the option of doing a hysteroscopy just to make sure that all was okay inside my womb..as far as we know after all the testing of homones etc there are no issues but we thought it would be a good idea before going ahead with any more treatment in case there is anything really obvious which may be affecting implantation. Anyways, I know a few women who have had it done recently which has got me thinking about it again especially when we are considering splashing a whole load more cash if we do have treatment in Spain...it would be awful to waste that money if they did find something which could then be sorted out before going ahead.

So I spoke to William again just now and he said he thought it would be a good idea to get it done and that a lot of clinics do it as routine. Because it is done under GA, it costs £995 so     not so sure now, will need to speak with Mike tonight..

Anyways, am off tommorrow with Mike for his work to Leeds then Manchester so may not be able to log in till Friday   but I will be thinking of you all..as for my birthday..Mike said he wanted to take me out for dinner in Leeds but as I'm such a miserable cow at the moment I would rather have room service in bed and watch TV   

Take care all

Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies 

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68996.0

Take care
Natasha x


----------

